# Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan



## Fidde (23. März 2007)

Hallo Angler und Leidensgenossen,
da ich schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach den ultimativen Tipps und interessanten Informationen über das Gebiet speziell um Quiberon bin, aber nur sehr wenig positives hier gefunden habe, möchte ich hier nun speziell für den nördlichen französischen Atlantik eine Austauschecke einrichten.
Das Gebiet ist Landschaftlich sehr reizvoll und auch fischreich, nur das Beangeln fällt oft schwer, da die Bedingungen dort so anders als hierzulande sind.
Über Euer Interesse an dieser Gegend und diesem Thema würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Viele Grüße und krumme Ruten Euer Fidde


----------



## belgischerAngler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Fidde!
Ich selber hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen dort meine KKs zu baden, werde dies aber warscheinlich in meinen Herbstferien auf der Bèle île nachholen. Dann sind ja bekanntlich die richtig dicken Wolfsbarsche unterwegs und vom Ufer aus relativ gezielt beangelbar. Derzeit beschränken sich meine Erfahrungen auf den Nordöstlichen Teil des Cotentins (Basse-Normandie), aber auch dies ist eine durchaus interessante Region. 
Auch wenn viele deutsche Angler sich beschweren, diese Küsten beherbergen beachtliches Potenzial in Hinblick auf Wolfsbarsche, aber diese sind nicht immer einfach zu erbeuten (Zumindest nicht in anständigen Größen (42cm+)).
Stell mir einfach mal konkretere Fragen, vielleicht kann ich dir helfen oder dich zumindest an einschlägige französische Adressen weiterleiten.
Grüße aus Paris,
Nick


----------



## Fidde (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo, ich bin nun wieder zurück aus der Bretagne. 
Über Ostern war ich mit der Familie zwei Wochen auf Quiberon und ca. vier mal ernsthaft angeln. Die Wassertemperatur betrug 12,5°C und das Wasser war ungewöhnlich klar und ruhig. Geangelt habe ich nur mit Kunstködern vom Boot, gefangen habe ich sehr gut Makrelen und gut Hornhecht (Orphie), im speziellen einen von 93 cm Länge. Ein paar kleine Lieu waren auch dabei. 
Beim Tauchen gesehen habe ich noch einige gute Sar (ähnlich Dorade), Meeräschen und Lippfisch in beachtlichen Größen. Die Einheimischen hatten teilweise ganze Eimer voller großer Sepia, wo und wie sie diese fingen blieb mir aber leider verborgen, meine Versuche diesbezüglich blieben ohne Erfolg. Auch gab es sehr viele Arignee (Meeresspinne), die im übrigen hervorragend schmecken.
Bezüglich der Angelei auf Wolfsbarsch ging in diesen Wochen noch garnichts, was wohl haupsächlich am ruhigen Wetter gelegen hat.
Wenn mir jemand Tipps zum angeln auf Sar und die Doraden- Familie, sowie Hinweise bezüglich der Standorte der großen Sepia geben kann, so wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Viele Grüße Fidde


----------



## Ist das möglich? (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Fidde,

ich war vor zwei Jahren zwei mal von der Halbinsel Crozon aus mit einem Kutter (Coeur du Lion) sehr erfolgreich auf Doradenfang, geangelt wurde mit Muschelfleisch und Makrelenstückchen, Montage Grundblei, zwei kurze Seitenarme mit Cycle Hooks. Das Gerät gab es an Bord, alle, auch totale Anfänger, haben gutgefangen, Blei zum Grund und dann einfach leicht heben und senken.

Problem ist der richtige Platz; der Kutter ist teilweise von einer Angelstelle zur anderen über ein halbe Stunde gefahren, was er schon wegen der Dieselkosten sicher nicht tun würde, wenn man so ohne weiteres überall Doraden fangen könnte. Habe leider keine Anhaltspunkte, um einen dieser Plätze wiederzufinden, hoffe, die Info hilft trotzdem.

Herzliche Grüße
Istdasmöglich?


----------



## noworkteam (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik // Link und Video*



Fidde schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand Tipps zum angeln auf Sar und die Doraden- Familie, sowie Hinweise bezüglich der Standorte der großen Sepia geben kann, so wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> Viele Grüße Fidde


 
Hallo Fidde,

Zum Warmmachen hier erstmal ein Video-Link über Fischen an der Bretagne ...

Ansonsten ist hier ein Bericht über das Wolfsbarsch-Angeln von der Küste,..,der Goggle-Tranlator gab sein bestes, zum Verständnis dürfte das reichen

Ansonsten ist die Seite recht umfangreich.....

PS. Die Gegend würde mich auch locken...

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hier kommen noch einige Angelplätze am Ärmelkanal 

bis später


gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Und zum Abschluss noch eine Seite mit Hotspots, bebildert, und beschieben...


Jetzt kannst du losfahren  

Gruss


Noworkteam

PS.

Hier ist die Goggle-Online-Übersetzung mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, es könnten schwere rechtliche Folgen für den Angler auftreten, sollte dieser die Übersetzung wörtlich nehmen....

Goggle bringt nämlich das hier Zitat:

_"Die Fischerei der Makrele und der Roßmakrele erfolgt klassisch an der Maschinenpistole._
_Der gelbe Ort fischt sich an der Maschinenpistole, am flexiblen Lockvogel, am Stöpsel oder an abgestützt._
_Der Hornhecht fischt sich meistens am Stöpsel."_


----------



## belgischerAngler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ich hoffe ich klug******* hier jetzt nicht, aber wollt ihr vielleicht mal eine korrekte Übersetzung(Ich lebe seit einiger Zeit im  frankophonen Raum und fische auch hier)?
Nurmal eine kleine Kostprobe:
Maschinenpistole = Mitraillette
in diesem Zusammenhang aber Paternoster....
Sehr amusant das ganze #6.
Grüße,
Niklas

Ps: Solltest du ins Departement 'Manche' (Normandie) fahren sag mir bitte Bescheid, denn vlt können wir ja mal zusammen rausfahren.


----------



## Fidde (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

O ha! Gut gegoogelt! Mit der Maschinenpistole könnte es auch ein heiden Spass sein, auf die Hafen-Meeräschen zu gehen!
Vielen Dank bis hier. Ich fahr denn mal los und guck was in der Bretagne so geht.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fidde (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So, ich bin wieder hier und habe mich wieder eingelebt. Das Wetter war die erste Woche wirklich mies, mit Sturm und Regen, Kälte und trübem Wasser. In der zweiten Woche wurde es besser und das Wasser ruhiger aber die Wolfsbarsche ließen sich die ganze Zeit nicht blicken. Gefangen habe ich in den zwei Wochen gerade mal einen maßigen Barsch, dafür aber einige makrelen, Hornis als Beifang und meine ersten zwei Dorade Grise auf Sardinenstücke - na gut, mein Bootsnachbar fing in der selben Zeit ca 10 Stück - aber der Anfang ist gemacht.
Was sich im Mai wirklich lohnt ist das Tauchen nach Meeresspinnen, die wirklich super lecker sind.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fidde (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, 
vom 18.10.-26.10. war es mal wieder so weit und es ging mit der Familie in die Bretagne. Bei stahlendem Sonnenschein, ca. 16°c Wasser und nicht zu starkem Wind aus östlichen Richtungen (ablandig), hatte ich schon so meine Bedenken, ob Fische vor Ort sein werden. Auf Grund der sehr ruhigen See ließen sich aber alle guten Stellen von den Felsen aus sehr gut beangeln, und das auch noch mit leichtem Gerät. 
Meine Bedenken lösten sich aber schon am ersten Morgen bei Sonnenaufgang mit einem Schlag der durch die Rute ging komplett auf. Ca. 50cm vor den Felsen hatte ein Bar den Köder genommen und raste mit der zurückschwappenden Welle aufs offene Wasser hinaus. Der Fisch hatte 56cm und wog gut 3 Pfund. Kein Riese aber ein schöner Fisch! Ein kleiner ließ sich an dem Morgen noch überreden und nach dessen zurücksetzen waren meine 1,5 Stunden vorm Aufstehen der Famile um.
Jeden Morgen stand ich nun am Wasser und fing meinen Wolfsbarsch in guter Größe von 45-50cm. Einen wirklich guten verlor ich leider im Drill. Zu bemerken bleibt, dass nur morgens bei Sonnenaufgang die Bisse kamen und der Tidenstand keine Rolle spielte.
Für mich die schönste Angelei von der Küste. Spektakuläre Kulisse mit starken Fischen. Ich kann die Region nur empfehlen!
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## ralle (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Prima das es so gut geklappt hat !!

und ein paar feiste Wolfsbarsche sind nicht zu verachten !!


----------



## Fidde (28. November 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei den vielen deutschen Touristen in der Region keine angelnden dabei waren, die nicht auch hier im Board unterwegs sind. Gebt Euch mal einen Ruck und schreibt hier was rein!.... ich weiss, lesen ist schöner... aber das Board lebt nun mal vom Schreiben!
Fidde


----------



## Rosi (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

moin fidde, das ist interessant mit den wolfsbarschen. ich werde zum jahreswechsel etwas weiter nördlich, aber in der nähe sein. 
was hattest du denn für einen köder zum spinnangeln? ich habe bei den einheimischen noch nie unsere herkömmlichen blinker gesehen.


----------



## Fidde (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Jaa, das mit den Ködern ist so eine Sache! Für das Verfeuern teurer Köder mit denen man im aufgewühlten Wasser eh nur Kraut fängt,wenn nicht gerade ein felsen dranhängt, haben die Franzosen in der Tat wohl nicht so viel Sympathie wie wir.In den vergangenen 2 Jahren hat sich auf dem KK-Markt dort aber sehr viel getan, so nehme ich inzwischen immer ein paar Gummiteile mit nach D. Früher war es umgekehrt.
Nun aber zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage. Wolfsbarsche fressen, wenn sie fressen, so ziemlich alles! Es ist nicht so schwierig sie zu fangen, es ist nur schwierig sie zu finden!
Bei "sauberem" Wasser geht ein Mefo Blinker schon ganz gut, aber im Sommer hat man dann ständig Hornhechte am Blinker. Wegen Kraut und Felsen nehme ich zum angeln vom Ufer deshalb nur noch Gummi und den am besten auch noch mit versenkter Hakenspitze am Texas-Rig (so nennt man das wohl). Bei Starker Dünung und aufgewühltem Wasser nehme ich dann auch gerne Bleiköpfe von über 30g, damit lässt es sich noch recht gut gegen starken Wind werfen und der Köder lässt sich auch noch ein wenig führen, denn das meiste erledigt der Wind der dann schon teilweise sehr stark auf die schnur drückt. Bei nicht ganz so wiedrigen Verhältnissen funktionirt auch ein Spirolino mit einem Raglou Gummisandaal ganz hervorragend (der Raglou ist wohl DER franz. Standart-Köder auf Wolfsb. und fast überall erhältlich)!
So, nun das Schlechte zum Schluss. Falsche Zeit! Bei zu erwartenden Wassertemp. von 7-9°C dürften keine Barsche mehr da sein. Es ist die Zeit für Lieu und Tintenfisch (sepia), wenn Du weit genug im Norden bist auch für Dorsch.
Viel Spass, dort ist es ja auch ohne Fisch sehr schön!
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## belgischerAngler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo!
Nicht nur, dass die Wölfe schwieriger vom Ufer zu beangeln sind wenn überhaupt zu dieser zeit, so sollte man sie eh von Januar bis März in Ruhe lassen, da nun je nach Gebiet ihre Laichzeit anfängt.
Die Angelei mit dem Raglou am Buldo (Wasserkugel) finde ich relativ witzlos, da es auf stures einkurbeln mit ein paar Stops hinausläuft. Was allerdings richtig Spaß macht ist das Fischen mit Stickbaits und Poppern an der Oberfläche. 
Die besten /erfolgreichsten Oberflächenköder sind der Illex Bonnie 128 Farbe Bone, Chihuahua von Megabait, Z-Claw original von Zenith und die diversen Super Spooks von Heddon, auch wenn sich hier die Variante mit gelbem Rücken als besonders erfolgreich herausgestellt hat.
Wobbler (flach laufend) die gut laufen:
Illex Arnaud 110F, Farbe Ayu oder Sardine
TideMinnow 115
Artiste
Wobbler (tieftauchend):
Hacker SP
Lucky Craft Staysee
Illex Arnaud DD
Gufis:
Finns bis 15cm
die *Fritte* von Illex
NSJ 112 /160 in lila und weiß
Motherworm von Madness in 6''
Slug Go in ca 15cm in silber von Lunker City

Sehr zu empfehlende Bleiköpfe sind zum Beispiel die Lipweights von Storm, diese verleihen dem Köder ein geniales Spiel. Bisher fische am liebsten ich die Slug Go's mit 20g Lipweights:
http://img47.*ih.us/img47/9085/p1000174ry5.jpg

Viele Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## Rosi (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Fidde schrieb:


> ö)!
> So, nun das Schlechte zum Schluss. Falsche Zeit! Bei zu erwartenden Wassertemp. von 7-9°C dürften keine Barsche mehr da sein. Es ist die Zeit für Lieu und Tintenfisch (sepia), wenn Du weit genug im Norden bist auch für Dorsch.
> Viel Spass, dort ist es ja auch ohne Fisch sehr schön!
> Gruß, Fidde



:mschiet, tintenfische mag ich nicht und was ist lieu? mit dorschen kenne ich mich sehr gut aus, das ist dann wie zu hause.

am mittelmeer (bei leucate) haben die einheimischen wolfis zu sylvester gefangen. das wasser hatte unter 12 grad. nachts mit fischfetzen auf grund, morgens bei sonnenaufgang mit bleikopf und weißem twisterschwanz. ich bin zu spät drauf gekommen, nächstes mal.


----------



## Rosi (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Sehr zu empfehlende Bleiköpfe sind zum Beispiel die Lipweights von Storm, diese verleihen dem Köder ein geniales Spiel.



hi niklas, was sind denn das für bleiköpfe? wo ist der haken zum einhängen? am maul oder oben auf dem kopf? hast du einen link dazu?


----------



## Fidde (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo, Lieu ist Pollak oder Köhler,weiss ich nicht so genau. Meistens nicht groß aber essbar. Angel doch Lippfisch (Vielle) die sind immer da! Als Filet und dann in Streifen mariniert durchaus lecker. Nimm aber nur die großen ab 1kg, das Fleisch ist dann fester.
Wo geht es denn überhaupt hin?
Kennst Du schon www.geoportail.fr ?
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## belgischerAngler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Rosi,
hier wär mal so ein Lipweight: http://www.leurres-peche.com/images/galerie/lipweight/lipweight.jpg
Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## franke (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Fidde schrieb:


> Hallo, Lieu ist Pollak oder Köhler,weiss ich nicht so genau. Meistens nicht groß aber essbar. .....


 
Hallo,
Lieu jaune = Pollack (passt ganz gut, wegen der gelb schimmernden Zeichnung auf den Seiten), den fängt man dort öfter, vor allem vor Molen.
Lieu noir = Köhler.

Hier wurde schon von den Einheimischen mit Tintenfischen erzählt. Mich würde auch brennend interessieren, wie man Tintenfische fängt, ob das von den Felsen aus geht, und ob man Anfang Sept. eine Chance hat (da bin ich wieder mal auf der Crozon).
Vielleich hat ja jemand Erfahrung, und kann was posten.

@Fidde: Hast recht, dort ist es auch ohne Fisch wunderschön!


Gruß von einem fränkischn Bretagnefan!


----------



## Fidde (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo, anfang Sept. geht natürlich Tintenfisch, aber wohl besser und preisgünstiger vom Boot. Crozon ist aber auch ne ganz heisse Ecke für Bar!
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fidde (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ach ja, die Einheimischen fangen ihre vielen Tintenfische in Fallen!


----------



## franke (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Fidde,
dann werd ichs mal versuchen. Übers Abstechen und Ausnehmen muss ich mich noch Schlaumachen. Hast Du da schon Übung?

Ich hoffe natürlich auch auf nen schönen Bar. Hatte erst ein enziges Mal das Glück (in der Nähe von Lorient). Naja, wenn sonst nix geht, Hornhecht mit der Wasserkugel sollte immer drin sein.

Gruß
Walter


----------



## Elmelone (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallihallo!!!:m

Ich fahre in 2 Wochen auch in die Bretagne
und würde gerne mal wissen, was ich in der Jahreszeit, also Sommer, Juli, dort mit welchen Geräten, Ködern ect. fangen kann. Hab in dem Treat was von Wolfsbarschen gelesen, was ich sehr interessant fand. Also ich hab kein Boot zur Verfügung und habe auch noch nie am meer geangelt, wäre sehr erfreut über jegliche infos 

schonmal danke im voraus#6

Elmelone


----------



## Elmelone (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Keiner mal in letzter Zeit in der Gegen geangelt?


----------



## Fidde (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, 
ich würde mal sagen die zu erwartenden Fische sind : Hornhecht, Hornhecht und Hornhecht, außerdem Makrelen, Dorade, Lippfisch, Baliste (? schmeckt gegrillt ganz hervorragend), Meeräsche und Wolfsbarsch, je nach Witterung und örtlichen Gegebenheiten.
Wohin geht es denn genau?  
Noch nie im Meer geangelt? Achte auf eine seewasserfeste Ausrüstung und spüle nach JEDEM Gebrauch Dein Gerät!

Tschüß


----------



## Elmelone (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Danke für den Tipp.#6

Also ich bin dann in Finistère, der Ort heißt Ploéven und liegt in der Nähe von der etwas ''größeren'' Stadt Douarnenez.
Also wollte halt nen bischen Spinnen oder so und jeder Tipp hilft mir weiter , mono im salzwasser oder was fürn starkes  gerät ich nehmen soll etc. bin da wirklich noch nichtmal amateur xD 

danke noch- und schonmal 

Elmelone:vik:


----------



## Elmelone (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Was ich noch umbedingt wissen muss, brauche ich da nen angelschein, erlaubniskarte oder ähnliches? und wenn ja auch fürn ozean oder nur für die flüsse da? 
Hat vielleicht jemand schonmal schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Kontrolleur gemacht?

Elmelone


----------



## Fidde (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo,eigentlich ist ja hier schon einiges über fängige Köder für Frankreichs Wölfe gesagt worden. Von den Felsen am Ufer sind Gummiköder für mich erste Wahl, da sie einfach nicht so empfindlich sind ,nicht so teuer und wesentlich weniger Kraut einsammeln. Auch ein Softjerk mit verdecktem Haken hat hier durchaus seine Vorteile. Willst Du einfach nur irgendwas mit der Spinne im Meer fangen, so nimm lieber ein paar schlanke Mefo.- Blinker mit. Als universal Spinn-Combo nimm eine Rute von 2,70m-3,30m und Wg 40g. Passende Rolle mit 0,30er Mono oder 15er Geflecht mit Fluo- Vorfach. Damit kannst Du auch mit Wasserkugel oder Pose und Makrelenfetzen von den Klippen angeln. Im Posting Nr. 19 findest Du einen Link mit dem Du Dir schon mal ne gute Stelle suchen kannst!
An der Küste brauchst Du keinen Schein.........ist ja nicht mehr Deutschland!
Viel Spass


----------



## Elmelone (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ahh super danke schön für deinen informativen Beitrag.
Werde versuchen mich daran zu halten und mal schaun ob ich nicht den ein oder anderen fischen an den haken bekomme.
danke nochma#h

Elmelone


----------



## Fidde (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin,
könnt ihr mir Tipps zum anfüttern geben? Ich hab mal was von Sardinen mit Sand gelesen. Das Futter soll ein Grundfutter sein und das bei mittlerer Strömung und ca 20m Tiefe. Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fidde (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So, ich glaube ich habe schon was brauchbares gefunden. Nach den Sommerferien weiss ich mehr. Ich stehe kurz vor der Abreise in die Bretagne. Euch einen schönen Sommer! Ihr könnt dann im September meinen Lagebericht hier lesen. Postet doch auch mal Eure Erfahrungen aus der Region.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fidde (7. November 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo, Ihr seid mal drann mit schreiben. Macht doch mal Meldung wie das bei Euch so lief....Ich klinke mich sonst an dieser Stelle hier aus. Wäre doch mal schön zu hören ob die Tipps was gebracht haben.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fidde (17. November 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Wars wirklich so schlecht, daß sich keiner traut was zu schreiben?


----------



## Urmeli (18. November 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo,

kann vielleicht etwas beitragen zu einem andern Gebiet am Frz. Atlantik, das etwas südlicher liegt als deine Gebiete. Ich spreche hier von golf von Biscaya, genauer um die Pointe de Grave in der Aquitaine. #6

Anglerisch ist es ein sehr interessantes angelgebiet sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot.

Diese pointe de Grave liegt auf einer Landspitze der Aquitäne, wo die Gironde in den Atlantik mündet. Andere Orte in der Nähe: Verdon sur mer ( mit super Hafen  für Liegeplätze und so angelausfahrten mit eigenem Boot) siehe "Port Medoc".#6 oder auf der anderen Seite der Gironde liegt  "Royan".( Fährverbindung)

was fängt man: vor allem die gefrässigen " balistes" dann die " maigres" und natülich Wolfsbarsche. 
ACHTUNG!!!!!  
Vor der Küste liegt auf etwa 5 seemeilen der berüchtigte "Phare du Corduan" auf einem grossen Felsenplateau und einer riesen Sandbank.( bei Flut überspült und bei Ebbe 3-4 meter  aus der meer ragt!!  Bei Ausfahrten mit eigenem Boot in dieses Gebiet unbedingt höchste Vorsicht und Aufmeksamkeit walten lassen.  aufpassen muss man auf die gezeiten, gewaltige seitliche Strömungen= umkippgefahr des Bootes, Untiefen, usw. das ganze Gebiet ist sehr Fischreich aber demnach auch sehr gefährlich. ( die Einheimischen warnen dich mit den Worten " attention à la houle" = Achtung vor der Dünung, oder dass die Fischer aus der gegend  regelmässig ein umgekipptes boot haben, wir erlebten es als wir  plötzlich sehr schnell auf 1m wasser getrieben wurden , die Dünung aber 2 meter hatte, weil die Gezeiten eingesetzt hatten, das kann mal fürs Boot oder den Motor gehen, nicht zu sprechen von eigenen Leben,  wenn man auf den Felsen aufschlägt und das etwa 10km vor der Küste, sehr blöde situation. :v
aber alles ging gut. 

Aber wie gesagt achtet auf die Gezeiten und den gezeiten quotient. !!! Bei hohen Quotient kann es dir passieren dass du probleme bekommst gegen die Strömung anzukämpfen oder die Strömunhgsschwellen zu durchfahren, und so nicht mehr in den Hafen kommst!!!!  unter 50 ps Motor , der Top gewartet ist und ohne Funk, würde ich nicht rausfahren.

Geangelt haben wir mit Gummiköder auf Wolfsbarsch beim Schleppen,  oder in der Gironde beim Treiben oder Ankern  auf maigres mit Fischfetzen oder Würmern. In Strandnähe vor dem Ort "Soulac sur mer" bis "pointe de Grave", sind noch einige Bunker aus dem 2. Weltkrieg vorhanden, teils gesprengt und liegen unter wasser. also wenn Ebbe einsetzt nicht zu nah an die Küste. allerdings fängt man dort die " Balistes" ein Fisch  ähnelt für mich einem "Piranha" auch mit einem "Bibergebiss und brummt und knirscht mit dem Gebiss wenn man ihn aus dem Wasser nimmt. die Zähne sind so stark, dass sie Haken verbiegen und die kleinen Fetzetnköder schneller abbeissen als man sie draufmachen kann. also auch vorsicht mit den Fingern, die dInger beissen  Das schlachten der Fische mit einer unglaublich zähen haut, besteht aus Kopf abhacken und Bauchhöhle leeren. gebraten werden sie mit der Haut und schmecken super,  keine Gräten und Fleisch so zart und fest wie Hühnchen.

Also die Ecke ist ne Reise wert, das Angelgebiet gefährlich und tückisch aber Fischreich

Bis der tage 

Urmeli


----------



## Fidde (18. November 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo, Ja, baliste kenne ich auch. Der dümmste Fisch im Atlantik. Gegrillt ein Traum! Mein erster hat mir durch einen Handschuh hindurch ein Stück aus der Hand gebissen.
Gefährliche See ist ja an der gesamten Atlantikküste relativ normal. Diesen Sommer hat mein Boot einen Riss im Rumpf bekommen als es mit mir eine ca. 5m hohe Welle im freien fall runter flog. Die war ganz kurz davor zu brechen und schon sehr spitz. Meine Motivation noch einen Wolfsbarsch zu angeln war schlagatig gleich null.
Take care.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## belgischerAngler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo.

Ich bin zwar nicht direkt Atlantik aber fast. Derzeit Wohne ich für ein Jahr in der Nähe von Cherbourg am Ärmelkanal. Selbstverständlich bin ich auch ab und an auf dem Wasser anzutreffen :vik:.
Bei uns gehen in letzter Zeit Dorsch (hatten noch nie solche Massen wie dieses Jahr!!) und Wolfsbarsch recht gut.
Hier wären mal ein paar Bilder um dem Thread mal ein bisschen Farbe zu verpassen:

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/1729/29350167rv9.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/29350167rv9.jpg/1/w640.png

http://img505.*ih.us/img505/5329/74306635mj1.jpg
http://img505.*ih.us/img505/74306635mj1.jpg/1/w564.png

Viele Grüße aus der Normandie,

Niklas


----------



## Fidde (23. November 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Niklas, schöne Fische und schönes Boot (ist das Dein neues ?)
Danke für den Beitrag. Irgendwann treffen wir uns mal bei der Belle Ile ! In den Herbstferien bin ich  mit meinen Kindern mal für einen Tag rüber gefahren, aber gefangen hat nur meine Tochter einen Lieu von ca. 50cm. Mann war die stolz !
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Sargo (27. November 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo,

wollte Euch nur sagen, daß ich Euren tread ständig verfolge, weil ich regelmäßig in Portugal Wolfsbarsche ärgere. Mit der Grundrute hat es schon oft geklappt, beim Spinnfischen mit Wobblern nie. Gebe trotzdem nicht auf und werde es im Dezember wieder versuchen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Brundle68 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo 

Für mich ein sehr interessanter Threat. Ich bin aus der Schweiz und ein grosser Bretagne-Fan mit Haus dort (Nähe Saint Brieuc). Leider komme ich selten dazu im Meer zu angeln (Familie) und "spinnen" tue ich nicht.  Ich würde aber trotzdem Mal gerne einen Wolfsbarsch catchen. Geht das denn auch mit der Pose. Also bisher habe ich nur Hornhechte gefangen, welche fast nicht essbar sind auf Grund der Gräten. Das Fleisch würde zwar schon schmecken, aber eben...

Mein Traum wäre es aber eher einmal ein Meeräsche zu landen. Die krieg aber einfach nicht an den Haken. Die scheinen lieber miteinander zu spielen, als sich für den Köder an meinem Haken zu interessieren. Wer kann mir hier helfen?

Schon Mal Dank im Voraus für Eure Tipps.


----------



## glashaus1963 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ja erst mal guten Tag...bin seit einigen Minuten Mitglied in diesem Forum und kann Euch gerne Aufklärung zum Angeln in dieser Region geben !!!
Der Verfasser dieser Rubrik hat vollkommen recht mir der Angabe ,dass diese Region einfach himmlisch ist.
Ich bin jetzt 45 Jahre alt und kenne diese Region schon seit mehr als über 30 Jahren.Wir verbrachten als Kind mit den Eltern schon Urlaube in dieser Region. Gerade die Region Quiberon und die Belle Ile liegen uns sehr am Herzen. Wir haben in den Jahren viele Einheimische kennengelernt , die uns in das Angeln der Einwohner beigebracht haben. Gefangen haben wir Plattfische ,Sol , Conger ,Vieille ( Lippfische , die man sehr gut fängt und die bei einem allerersten Biss erst mal fühlen lässt was es heißt am Meer zu angeln), Hornhechte (die größten gibt es im Mai ,Juni ), Bar ( ein Meeresbarsch der dem Zander ähnelt ),Makrelen am System , Lieu , Dorade gris ,italien und Royal , und Meeräschen um nur einiges aufzuzeigen...ach ja ich habe auch einen Rouget gefangen ( er war 52 cm ,eine Ausnahme, er wird gerne zur Bouilliabesse genommen, ein Traum.
Aber das schönste ist die unberührte Natur mit einem wahnsinnigen Panorama und dabei zu angeln ist einfach das schönste was man sich vorstellen kann.Ich war dieses Jahr wieder 2 Mal auf der Belle Ile und  kann euch sagen ...es war wieder ein Traum....

Achtung Suchtgefahr  !!!!!!
Wenn jemand Fragen hat.....sagt einfach Bescheid .....ich antworte Euch gerne

Lg Jörg aus Neunkirchen im Saarland


----------



## belgischerAngler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hi.

Nein, leider ist das nicht mein Boot =(. Der Plan mit dem neuen Boot wurde erst einmal zu den Akten gelegt, ich habe mich entschieden beim alten zu bleiben und mir demnächst ein Kajak zuzulegen, nicht zum Angeln sondern nur zum Sporttreiben.

Das Boot auf dem du mich da siehst gehört einem guten Freund von mir mit dem ich sehr häufig auf dem Wasser bin, einfach ein Traum um den Wölfen nachzustellen!!!!
...Zeppelin V pro in 6.5m und ein 150 Ps Suzuki 4t.... ich sage nur Schmidts Katze

Viele Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## Fidde (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

#h#h#h ich glaube mein Rechner funktioniert wieder


----------



## Fidde (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

SNC11453.jpg

So, hier nun auch von mir mal ein Bild. Gefangen in den Herbstferien auf Quiberon vom Land aus.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fidde (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ja, und weils so gut geklappt hat mit den Bildern hier gleich noch ein paar.
Samsung Download Samsung Download 1 410.jpg1 008.jpg
Auf dem ersten Foto ist ein Baliste (der perfekte Grillfisch).


----------



## Fidde (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, mal wieder hoch holen.
Plant jemand von Euch einen Aufenthalt in der Ecke? Evtl. Anfang April?
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

moin fidde
eigentlich nen schöner trööt...
schade dass das feedback sich hier in grenzen hält. mich würde ja mal nen langes wochenende auf deiner ecke reizen aber du weißt ja: die arbeit!!!
in diesem sinne einfach mal hochgeholt


----------



## belgischerAngler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Wie schon erwähnt, ich verbringe ja gerade meinen Ersatzdienst hier in der Ecke (westliche Normandie) und ich kann den Saisonstart kaum erwarten. In ca zwei Wochen werden wir es wieder mal auf Dorsch probieren, sollten die sich schon an der Küste zeigen. Gegen Ende März sind dann auch wieder die Wölfe dran, jenachdem wann die ihr Laichgeschäft beenden.
Zur Zeit ist aber absolut tote Hose, wobei das Kaiserwetter hier derzeit schon arg nach einer Ausfahrt schreit .

Viele Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## Kamasage (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

moin,
super fred, hab ihn grade erst entdeckt.
fahre am 16. märz mal wieder auf die ile d'oleron, hab da bis jetzt nur mit der brandungsrute und vers-tube erfolgreich gefischt und will dieses mal mit der spinne los...
falls einer schon erfahrung in der ecke hat oder n paar ködertips...besten dank
gruß und tight lines!


----------



## Fidde (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

@ kamasage
I dont know - wie der Franzose sagt. Ich habe die d'oleron als strukturschwach und sandig in erinnerung. Probier es doch mal mit der Brandungsrute und Dropshotmontage XXL mit einem Gummisandaal am Seitenarm. Is aber noch ziemlich früh im Jahr........ Versuch macht kluch ! Wie man bei uns so sagt.


----------



## Kamasage (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

wollte diesmal eigentlich mit der leichten spinnrute los...
hab n kleines boot mit ab 5ps dabei.
hat einer in den austernparks schon erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Fidde (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

im Post nr. 19 ist ein Link. Hast du da schon mal geschaut? Versuch es doch mal in der Mündung der Charente. Mit welcher Wassertemp rechnest du denn ? Austernbänke sind grundsätzlich keine schlechte Wahl, allerdings sollte das Geschirr dort dann schon ein wenig kräftiger sein. In der Bretagne ist es in der Zeit noch etwas früh für Wolfsbarsch.


----------



## Kamasage (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

top!
mal sehen ob der laden diese jigköpfe hat.
wassertemperatur? keine ahnung! ist mir aber auch egal, weil sowieso angeln geh.


----------



## Fidde (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Äh, ich meinte eigentlich den link zu geoportail, dem fraz. Google-earth. Vom Boot kannst du Me.-Fo-Blinker nehmen, da gehen dann die Hornpuper aber evtl auch Makrelen gut drauf. Würde ich Gummi vorziehen wenn ich nur irgend etwas fangen möchte.


----------



## belgischerAngler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo. Wenn du um diese Jahreszeit erfolgreich sein willst, solltest du es mit Gummifischen sehr grundnah versuchen, also noch nicht ab in die Austernparks, dafür ist das Wasser noch zu kalt.
Allerdings solltest du bedenken, dass der Wolf zu dieser Jahreszeit eventuell noch ablaicht und damit sehr verwundbar ist, da sie sich zu diesem Moment auf wenige Flecken konzentrieren. So haben zwei Boote in Cherbourg (westliche Normandie) dieses Verhalten ausgenutzt und gut 20t Wolfsbarsch angelandet, in einer Nacht. Damit waren sie 12t über der erlaubten Fangquote. Die Strafe von 22000€ scheint zwar recht hoch, allerdings nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Verkaufswert der Ware bei gut 40000€ liegt.

Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen, ob der Dorsch Anfang März schon abgelaicht hat in der westlichen Nordsee/Ärmelkanal?

Sollte er das noch nicht getan haben, werden wir uns wohl den Lippis widmen.

Ansonsten noch ein paar Tipps zu Gummis auf Wolf:

X-Layer (Giant und Standard) von Megabass

Fins Fish 7 1/2" mit Bleikopf: Lipweight Shad von Storm (sowieso ein sehr empfehlenswerter Bleikopf)

Illex Nitro Soft Jerk 112 in lila oder Ayu mit Lightening Head

Illex Nitro Soft Jerk lightening in weiß oder schwarz glitter, ebenfalls mit dem L Head

Absolut Worm von Hart mit Lipweight Shad von Storm

Slug Go von Lunker City mit Lipweight Shad von Storm( sehr gut zum Vertikalfischen geeignet in der Gewichtsklasse ab 50/80g)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## Kamasage (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

super danke für die tips!
das mit der strafe find ich allenfalls zu niedrig.
was die laichzeit betrifft: erstmal einen drankiegen und was nach schlauch oder mama aussieht geht sowieso wieder gaaaaaanz behutsam zurück.

austernparks: schade! hab mich so aufs topwatern gefreut!
                   naja man kanns ja mal versuchen?!

wo bekommt man bei uns denn diese jigheads?

nochmal danke und viel petri an alle!


----------



## Fidde (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Die Köpfe bekommst du in Frankreich vor Ort. Das Gummiprogramm ist dort mitlerweile besser als hier. Konzentriere dich nicht nur auf die Wölfe, bei mir hat's Jahre gedauert bis ich sie gezielt beangeln konnte. Die Charente Maritim hat ein viel milderes Klima als die Normandie,somit wohl auch schon etwas wärmeres Wasser.
Schreibst du einen Bericht wenn du wieder da bist? Auch wenn du keine neuen Rekorde aufstellen konntest?


----------



## Kamasage (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

sicher mach ich das.
meinst ich sollte mich den daurades widmen der könnten vieleicht schon die sepien da sein?
im moment stehts mir eigentlich nur nach spinnen wobei je nach wetter natürlich auch mal notgedrungen die brandungsrute herhalten muss.
gruß


----------



## Fidde (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Spinnen kannst du 100% auf Hornhecht, macht doch auch Spass. Sepia ist sicher auch schon da und Doraden?? die haben was gegen mich. Wie und auf was fängst du die vom Boot? und welche Sorte von Doraden sind das dort?


----------



## Kamasage (1. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

normalerweise sind das daurades grises und royales, als köder kommen messermuscheln und/oder seringelwürmer/wattwürmer bzw. vers-tube an den haken.
montage ist simpel: birnenblei je nach strömung, nachläufer-vorfach 1-2m, und noch ne mundschnur n meter über dem blei. in den ganzen kleinen kanälen, die sich durch die insel ziehen und bei flut voll laufen kann man sie manchmal auf sicht mit der pose fangen.
macht an leichtem geschirr sau bock!
Und jetzt, da ihr mich hier so schön dem wolfsbarsch gegenüber entmutigt habt  ,
werd ichs erst recht probieren .
grüße


----------



## Fidde (1. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ja, fang mal ruhig ein paar Wölfe. Im Sommer werde ich's mal damit                                   http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/index.php?cPath=33_53_789_793 probieren. Mit einem Fin-S dahinter.


----------



## Kamasage (1. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

au geil! die dinger hab ich neulich mal entdeckt und nich mehr wieder gefunden. danke für den link.
mein favorit wird der hier:|bigeyes http://www.camo-tackle.de/734-sluggo-ss-arkansas-shiner-p-3960.html am texas.
gruß


----------



## Kamasage (1. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

falls es dich interessiert und du ein büsschen französisch sprichst, hab da ein absolut geniales forum entdeckt:http://www.pecheaubar.com/punbb/viewforum.php?id=34
aber jetzt nicht gleich alle überlaufen...


----------



## Fidde (1. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ging mir mit den Chug Heads genau so
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aber dafür gibs ja das Board. Die slugs würde ich aber auf jeden Fall auch noch in weiß nehmen.Auf der frz. Seite rechts ist ein Banner BAR OPEN DU GOLF, das ist genau meine Ecke.


----------



## Kamasage (1. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

gibts leider nicht in weiß, viele von den franzosen fischen den "LC-kram" auch in aka-shiner. müsste also passen 
schöne ecke dieser golf!
wann gehts denn für dich los?
im übrigen bin ich bei meinen recherchen über sagres in portugal gestolpert. starke kulisse zum fischen. soll auch ziemlich fischreich sein.
schon mal dort gewesen? 
bin schon am überlegen im herbst mal für ne woche hinzufliegen. flüge nach lisboa gibts ja schon recht billig.


----------



## Fidde (1. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Natürlich gibt es die in weiß! Hab ich ja schon. Mit Quiberon bin ich schon ganz zufrieden, da man dort auch als normaler Turi ne Menge erleben kann. Außerdem habe ich mein Boot dort und eine Boje im Wasser. Bei mir geht es Ostern wieder los.


----------



## Kamasage (1. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

na dann viel petri und spass!
wo gibts die in weiß?
dass es die normalen sluggos in weiß gibt ist mir bekannt. die slog go ss hab ich in weiß noch nicht gesehen.
wenn ich die übersehen hätte wär blöd, grad ist meine bestellung rausgegangen... 
gruß


----------



## belgischerAngler (1. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

In der Charentes müssten Dorades Royales, Dorades Roses und Dorades Grises vorkommen. Letztere beißen gerne auf Makrelenfetzen und Muschelfleisch. Ein Sack (eine nett riechende Pampe aus Sardienen, Weißbrot für die Konsistenz und sonstigen Fischkarkassen) der Lockstoffe verteilt ist sehr hilfreich vom verankerten Boot. 
Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## Kamasage (2. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

guter tip! den sack kann man ja direkt mit dem anker nach unten lassen...
und dann direkt in der duftspur fischen.
lassen sich dorades nicht auch mit kleinen twistern fischen?
gruß


----------



## Fidde (12. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

@Kamasage
Na, schon gepackt? Oder bleibst du doch lieber hier und genießt unseren tollen Frühling:q? Bei uns startet wenigstens die Meerforellen Saison. Aber du glaubst garnicht wie neidisch ich auf dich bin!
Ich wünsche dir einen tollen Urlaub! Und dicke Fische.
Grüße aus dem Norden.
Fidde


----------



## Kamasage (14. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

nix hierbleiben! brauch' salzwasser und sand. das gibts hier im schwarzwald nicht. 
gepackt ist!
laut meteo am montag 18° und sonne! und die ganze nächste woche durch sonne...
danke. hoffe das klappt mit den bars.
grüße zurück, ich sag dann bescheid wies war!
tight lines!


----------



## Fidde (29. März 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo, kann mir jemand von Euch verraten wo sich die Wolfsbarsche zur Zeit aufhalten? Im Frühjahr hab ich sie bisher noch nicht gefunden. Mit dem Laichen sollten sie inzwischen ja fertig sein.
Ich tippe auf tiefe Strömungskanten???
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fidde (2. April 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

manno, warum redet (schreibt) hier keiner mit mir? Ich heul gleich .

Na ja, dafür steh ich in drei Tagen am Atlantik:vik: und such ein bisschen den Fisch.


----------



## Kamasage (16. April 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

moin fidde, wieder da?
hier kleiner bericht. (wirlich kurz)
von mitte bis ende märz hab ich nun also 2 wunderschöne wochen unter sonne und starkem NO-wind auf der ile d'oleron verbracht. was die wolfsbarsche angeht, so waren nur die kleinen an der küste und die großen haben wohl irgendwo schweinkram betrieben.
schon vor dem urlaub habe ich mit ein paar französischen angelverrückten über "pecheaubar.com" kontakt aufgenommen und wurde prompt zu einer ausfahrt eingeladen.
geiler tag, coole junges, super wetter........blabla...und kein einziger bar  dafür am leichten gerät -25g super drills mit dicken lippfischen erlebt.
mit einem der jungs gings dann noch zweimal zum "ultralight-rockfishing"!! der absulte spass!
abend auf der ostseite (st.trojan) mit der brandungs rute ein paar schöne aale gefangen.
fazit: neue freunde kennengelernt, die mich direkt wieder eingeladen haben, (im september bin ich zurück! merci les gars!) und zwei entspannte wochen nach sau-stressigem semester verbracht

amic et a plus


----------



## Fidde (21. April 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So, bin wieder da.Vom 4.-18. April habe ich mal wieder den Atlantik in der Bretagne besucht. Wasser so bei 13°c an der Oberfläche, Wetter unter aller Kanone in den zwei Wochen. Temeraturen von 9- 13° C ....also zu kalt für die Jahreszeit. Teilweise starker Wind
 und trübes Wasser.
Aufgrund der Wetterlage bin ich nur zwei mal mit dem Boot zum angeln raus gefahren. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt gab´s 5 Makrelen und ein paar Hornis, die zweite Ausfahrt hatte es dagegen aber in sich . Denn nach kurzer Fahrt hatte ich einen Makrelenschwarm gefunden wie ich ihn in der Größe noch nie erlebt habe. Auf einer ca 1km langen Drift war nur Fisch unterm Kiel. Unter dem Schwarm hat sich dann auch ein Wolfsbarsch von gut 60 cm Länge zum Landgang überreden lassen. Kurios, dass er nur etliche Taschenkrebse im Magen hatte.
Trotz des Wetters wieder mal ein schöner und erholsamer Urlaub.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fidde (21. April 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

@Kamasage
Mein Französisch ist leider (noch) nicht so gut, dass es für derartiges reicht.
Schreib doch bitte bei Gelegenheit noch mal ein wenig über die Köder und die Technik (evtl. Platzwahl)  des Rockfishing. hört sich ja wirklich spannend an.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Kamasage (25. April 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

@ fidde
im prinzip ist es ganz einfach und trägt gerade an tagen, an denen das wetter ausfahrten nicht zulässt extrem zur belustigung bei.
zuerst sei erwähnt, dass es sich so wie wir es praktiziert haben um ultra-light rockfishing handelt. rockfishing ist in frankreich seit 1-2 jahren gerade im mediteranen raum sehr populär geworden und stammt ursprunglich ( wie konnte es anders kommen, aus japan)
die technik an sich ist variabel; je nach fischart reicht es vom dropshot bis hin zu winzigen stickbaits.
mein glück war, dass ich mir diesen winter zum barschfischen in japan ne ul combo geleistet habe. egal ob hier auf barsch und z-fisch oder am meer auf wolfsbarsch, lippfisch und co, das spaßigste gerät, was ich je in der hand hatte.
auf der ile haben wir hauptsächlich kleinen meergrundeln in leergelaufenen hafenbecken nachgestellt. --> steinpackung- löchersuchen, mini-dropshot mit stückchen von gulp-sandworms rein, kurz zuppeln und dann schöööön wegkichern. 
von meiner freundin wurde ich für diese angelei abends mit hohn und unverständniss erwartet: "na schon wieder diese kaulquappen geärgert? "
das spanndende am rockfishing ist im grunde, dass man mit ein paar jungs die ganze zeit rumalbert, n büsschen competition draus macht und n paar bierchen schlürft und sich daran erfreut, wie sich auf unterschiedliche art und weise fische überlisten lassen , die sonst eher selten an den haken gehen........
meine combo:rute: silcer spinning ul xf (major craft) 
                  rolle: shimano soare 1000s
                  schnur: stroft 2,6kg
a plus


----------



## Fidde (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, ist einer von Euch in der ersten Juniwoche (Pfingsten) in der Bretagne?
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Fidde (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So, bin wieder da. Die Küste ist doch immer für ne Überraschung gut! Hab beim Doradenangeln am feinen Geschirr meinen ersten Conger gefangen, kein Riese aber so einen guten Meter hatte er schon. Da geht ganz ordentlich die Post ab!|uhoh:
Bin das erste mal auf dem Wasser kontrolliert worden, ein Herr mit einem ca 7,5m Zodiac mit 300 PS am Heck hat die Fänge aller Bootsangler begutachtet! |bigeyes
|wavey: Fidde


----------



## hans albers (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

.. na dann 
ma petri zum ersten conger...#6

gut ,
dass der am doraden-geschirr 
nicht hops gegangen ist..


greetz
lars


----------



## Fidde (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ja danke, alles kein Problem. Meine 7-jährige Tochter hat ihn gekeschert und das wild um sich beißende Vieh ins Boot gezogen.|stolz:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Petri, die Biester sind meist wirklich ziemlich ungehalten wenn man sie an Land befördert. Mir hat mal 'n kleinerer Conger von auch knapp über 1m beim Abhaken die Hand ordentlich blutig gebissen.


----------



## Fidde (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

so, es ist Urlaubszeit!
Wer macht denn dort auf der Ecke Urlaub ?
Wollte den Tröt nur mal wieder hoch holen.


----------



## Lighthouser (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Mein erster Wolfsbarsch, gefangen kurz unterhalb Brest.
Gruß,
Lighthouser


----------



## Fidde (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, einen doppelten Glückwunsch von mir zum 1. Wolfsbarsch und zum 1. Beitrag! #6
#h Fidde


----------



## Fidde (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So, bin gespannt was dieser Sommer so bringen wird .
#hFidde


----------



## Fidde (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, hier mal ein paar Fänge vom Sommer.
1 Conger von 1,50m
1 Dorade Royale von knapp 3kg
1 55er Wolf und eine ganze Menge Makrelen.
Es war ein sehr Fischreiches Jahr, so dass sogar eine ganze Truppe Delfine immer in Küstennähe blieb.
|wavey: Fidde


----------



## Kamasage (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hört sich nach nem gelungenem sommer an!
3kg dorade!<---- petri geil!


----------



## Fidde (19. November 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So, ein kurzer Herbstbericht von mir:
Wann: Herbstferien S.-H.
Bedingungen: Die erste Woche sehr ruhiges Wetter und zum Sonnenaufgang Niedrigwasser. In der zweiten Woche         sehr            aufgewühltes Wasser und (zu) große Wellen.
Was: Am ersten Morgen 4 Barsche (zwei von ca. 37cm zurück ,einer in gleicher Größe und ein 45er nahmen die Einladung zum Abendessen gerne an), dann erst mal nichts mehr bis zu einem schönen 50er anfang der 2ten Woche und zum Abschluß, bei schon grenzwertigen Bedingungen einen kampfstarken 58er.  
Zwischendurch recht viele Vieille auf Gummifisch bis 12cm |bigeyes, zu viele kleine Lieu,  Sepia + Calamar in guten Größen und Stückzahlen.
Besonderes: Meine kleine Tochter (8) hat ihren ersten Wolfsbarsch auf Gummifisch gefangen|stolz:


----------



## hans albers (19. November 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

moin

na ,
dann mal petri zu den schönen wolfies...

greetz
lars


----------



## ragbar (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hallo ihr wolfsjäger,
habe heute erst diesen interessanten tröt gefunden und dachte bisher,es gäbe keine deutschen,die das angeln besonders mit spinngerät in france betreiben und lieben.|wavey:
ich selbst hab vor 10 jahren damit angefangen.erst mit bescheidenem erfolg,aber es wurde immer besser.
mittlerweile hab ich fast das süßwasserangeln aufgegeben und den bootsschein gemacht sowie ein kleines schlauchboot extra zur barverfolgung angeschafft:q
wo ich hinfahre?
seit 7 jahren in die gegend um douarnenez und quimper,genauer cap sizun,wo ich meist von audierne aus starte und dann zur point du raz mit dem boot fahre.
dort habe ich hauptsächlich mit wobblern gefischt,aber in den letzten jahren verstärkt mit gummiködern,da diese oft fängiger.
meine fische hatten meist normale durchschnittsgrößen(BAR bis 60cm,lieu 50,maquereau zt.kapital,chinchard gros,orphies zt.sehr groß,selten vielles,zum glück).freue mich,daß es hier im forum so viele gleichgesinnte gibt,schreibe später weiter.
bis dann
erik


----------



## Fidde (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo erik, willkommen im Club. Pointe du Raz ist aber nicht ohne, oder? Was hast Du denn für ein Boot? Dort haben doch schon viiiele Ihr feuchtes Grab gefunden....
So ein Vielle hat an der Spinne aber schon auch seinen Reiz, Die Exemplare, die auf Gummi ab 10cm gehen sind meist schon eine Herausforderung auf biegen und brechen :q
Und später dann mit Curry frittiert:l


----------



## ragbar (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hallo fidde,
mein boot ist ein engl.ribcraft 4.8 und ein suzuki dt 55 HO.
es ist für seine größe extrem rauwassergeeignet und ich sorge damit immer für staunende gesichter bei berufsfischern und fotomotivsammlern vorne an der pointe,muß aber sagen,daß ich aus sicherheitsgründen bisher noch nicht in den haupt(mahl)strom zwischen den beiden leuchttürmen la vielle und der spitze gefahren bin,dort wo die lingneure professionell bar fangen.
dort springen mir die wellen oft aus dem nichts einfach zu hoch.
dort drumherum gibt es einige neben strömungen,in denen fische bis zum abwinken stehen,aber dort muß man sich zum bar erstmal durchangeln,vor lauter anderen fischen,die auch alle toll kämpfen,besonders in der stömung selbst#6
bar lieb ich über alles,kämpferisch betrachtet hat meiner meinung nach der chinchard aber die nase vorn,zumindest im direkten größenvergleich.
ich hab auch noch nicht probiert,mit ganz schweren shads zw. 100-200g direkt am boden im strom zu fischen,dort vermute ich die sehr großen lieus,die die berufsfischer im winter fangen und verkaufen.
probier ich nächstes jahr.
ich versuch mal einpaar fotos einzustellen,damits bunter wird...:m
gruß erik


----------



## ragbar (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*


----------



## ragbar (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

die meisten dieser photos sind aber nicht von der pointe vorne,sondern von der umgebung davor,die etwas ruhiger ist wie man sehen kann.
vorne hab ich mit fahren und angeln immer alle hände voll zu tun,da bleibt keine zeit,um mit der dicken kamera zu hantieren.
hat jemand erfahrungen mit strömungsangeln und schweren shads?
@fidde:wenn du bei quiberon angelst,müßtest du doch dabei diesen super guide,m. de wildenberg,ständig beim angeln treffen.der war bei unseren lingneuren 1jahr in der lehre,hab ich gelesen.deswegen hat der jetzt "die" nase für den bar.von dem kann man was lernen.
apropos feuchtes grab an der point du raz finden:einer davon war mr.michelin himself,wie du vielleicht weißt.der einheimische,der an diesem tag nicht mit ihm rausfahren wollte wg. des wetters,wurde von ihm unter druck gesetzt,damit er doch rausfährt. der unfall ist noch immer nicht ganz aufgeklärt,außer,daß die sicht nicht so gut war,gab es keine sichtbaren beeinträchtigungen.trotzdem wollte der fischer wg. irgendwas,das ihm nicht gefiel,nicht auslaufen.wären sie diesem rat gefolgt,wären beide noch am leben.
ich selbst hab mal auf einem anderen,großen boot eine ahnung bekommen,wie unberechenbar die verhältnisse werden können.
es gab nebel und!gleichzeitig! starken wind,unser anker hatte sich festgefressen und wir kein radar......das war nicht lustig.
grüße an alle
erik|wavey:


----------



## raypauki (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Leute,
finde es klasse, dass es einige gibt, die Erfahrung mit angeln in der Bretagne haben. Habe Anfang der 70er ein Jahr in Nantes gelebt, und habe die Küste bis pointe du raz kennen und lieben gelernt. War dann 80 und 93 noch mal da und habe ein wenig auf Hornhecht geangelt. In Deutschland angeln war nicht drin, da kein Fischereischein. Den habe ich aber im September gemacht,
( in Meck-Pom , da dort keine Lehrgangspflicht). Jetzt fange ich langsam an, mich der Angelei wieder intensiver zu widmen. Habe jetzt für Ende Mai/ Anfang Juni eine Ferienwohnung direkt am
Strand südwestlich von Lorient gebucht. Neben Hornhechten, die man um diese Zeit wohl zwangsläufig fängt ( am Besten wohl mit Sbirolino? ), reizt mich natürlich der bar. Hat einer Erfahrung wie das mit drop shot klappt? Werde es auf alle Fälle versuchen.

Gruß
Raymond


----------



## Fidde (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Raymond, 
Drop Shot auf Bar....lieber nicht. Falls die Methode erfolgreich sein sollt, ginge doch eine Menge an Thrill verloren. Versuche lieber den Köder sehr schnell zu führen und mach dich auf einen absoluten Hammerbiss gefasst. 
#hFidde


----------



## ragbar (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

sag mal fidde,
wie geht denn das mit dem texasrig vom ufer wie du geschrieben hast?
hab bisher immer eher klassisch mit wobblern vom ufer gefischt und vom boot mit gummiaalen am leichten bleikopf,also a la voilee.
da sich die wölfis bei ostwind auch eher in tiefere gefilde zurückziehen,würd ich auch gern mal wissen,was man beim angeln vom boot mit shads der 100gr-klasse beachten muß
an raypauki:haste denn ein boot zur verfügung?
gruß
erik#h


----------



## Fidde (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, endlich habe ich mal ein wenig Luft zum Antworten.
Ragbar, danke für den schönen Bericht mit den tollen Fotos #6, davon lebt das Board!
Wenn viel Kraut oder/und viel Felsen im Wasser sind, dann montiere ich den Gummiköder (die richtigen sind schon auf Deinen Fotos zu sehen) an einen Offsethaken, dessen Spitze im Gummi versenkt wird. Auf mein Monovorfach klemme ich ein paar große Bleischrote oder es kommt ein Kugelblei auf die Schnur, welches ich entweder direkt vor dem Köder fixiere oder frei auf dem Vorfach rutschen lasse. 
http://www.camo-tackle.de/6-sluggo-smelt-p-1767.html
der hier z.B. ist dafür auch nicht schlecht. 
Wobbler fische ich von den Felsen nie, da die Köder beim raufholen immer wieder auf die Felsen schlagen. Bei bewegter See taugen reine Oberflächenköder auch nicht wirklich und mir ist ein Einzelhaken eh lieber.
In tiefen strömungsreichen Gebieten wollte ich aber auch schon immer mal Drop-Shot XL mit Seitenarm vom Boot probieren, müsste eigentlich eine ziemlich gute Technik sein. Ein sorry an Raymond an dieser Stelle, ich bin da wohl etwas vorschnell von der Uferangelei ausgegangen|kopfkrat#d. 
Es gibt übrigens z.b. von HIRO wirbel mit den speziellen Drop-Shot Klemmen, diese lassen sich dann problemlos auch an schwere Bleie montiren. 
|wavey:Fidde


----------



## ragbar (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

wie führst du dann diese gummiwürmer vom ufer aus ruckartig? linear durchgekurbelt? wie schwer sind diese verwendeten bleie dafür? läßt du den köder nach dem auswerfen absinken,oder kurbelst du ihn unter der oberfläche ein?
viele fragen,bin immer um meine "weiterbildung" in sachen wölfis bemüht:q
welche rute rolle-schnur kombi fischt du vom ufer aus?
stimmt es,daß in der ersten morgenstunde beim uferangeln der wasserstand relativ egal ist?

kannst uns einen ort in deiner gegend um quiberon empfehlen,der auch vom kleinboot befischbar ist?

danke im vorraus

grüße erik|wavey:


----------



## Fidde (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



ragbar schrieb:


> wie führst du dann diese gummiwürmer vom ufer aus ruckartig? linear durchgekurbelt? wie schwer sind diese verwendeten bleie dafür? läßt du den köder nach dem auswerfen absinken,oder kurbelst du ihn unter der oberfläche ein?
> 
> 
> Moin, eine klare Antwort auf Deine Fragen: Das kommt immer drauf an, mal so mal so  .
> ...


----------



## Fidde (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Leider nur so.
http://www.geoportail.fr/visu2D.do?ter=metropole
Die Einfahrt zum Golf hat die Koordinaten 2°55´20" O , 47°33´19" N
Etel  3°12´21" O , 47°39´32" N


----------



## ragbar (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

danke fidde,das nenn ich mal ne antwort#6
in unserer gegend mach en einem diese ultralangen japanalgen das leben als uferangler schwer.alles,was tiefer als 2m läuft,hängt dann unwiderruflich fest.auch die lieus versuchen immer ins gemüse abzuhauen,was ihnen manchmal trotz grobem gerät gelingt.#c
ne sportex blackstream in 2.7m hab ich auch am start,und ne daiwa und ne bloody und ne.....................
das mit dem aufstehen sehe ich genauso wie du.
mein franz.angelkumpel,der auf meinen fotos am boot zu sehen ist,ist dagegen frühaufsteher,der fängt meistens noch,wenn alle anderen einschl. mir nix haben.
der ist dann aber auch wirklich schon zur "heure bleu" unterwegs.
er wohnt in der gegend um saint renan bei brest in porspoder und hatte jahrelang wirkliches traumangeln in seiner gegend mit einfachen mitteln vom ufer aus.
seit ungefähr 4 jahren stellt er ein massives abbauen des barbestandes fest,obwohl es in der gegend kaum angler gibt.
er führt es auf schleppnetzfischer zurück,die im gegensatz zu früher immer öfter in sichtweite an der küste unterwegs sind.
ich hab irgendwie ein mulmiges gefühl,wenn ich das höre,auch hier geht mal wieder was bergab mit dem angeln.
:m
zum thema boot:meins ist 4.8m,also auch fast 5m und mit 55ps motorisiert.
wenn du mit deinem in quiberon unterwegs bist,müßte das mit meinem also auch möglich sein.

grüße
erik:m


----------



## Fidde (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ja, ein anständiges RIB sollte reichen. Die Wellen um Quiberon herum können sehr hoch sein, wie auch ein Freund aus der Normandie feststellen durfte |bigeyes. 55 PS reichen dicke, die kannst Du häufig garnicht ausfahren |bla:.


----------



## ragbar (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

|bigeyesnochwas wollt ich dich fragen,fidde.

hast du schon mal mit größeren twistern,so wie im süßwasser zum hecht und zanderangeln gebräuchlich auf bar geangelt?

ich sehe immer nur no-action shads oder aber gewöhnliche shads im einsatz oder habe sie selber verwendet.

wedeln die sandra-twister vielleicht schon zu doll für den bar oder was?

auch in den fachzeitschriften,ich hab ein abo von loup et bar von meiner freundin geschenkt bekommen,sehe ich die so gut wie nie.

was ist los damit zum barangeln?

grüße,erik


----------



## Fidde (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin Erik, Versuch macht kluch, wie man hier so sagt. Alles was nach Sandaal aussieht geht, denke ich. Wenn die Bar da sind und Hunger haben sind sie nicht wählerisch... nach meiner Erfahrung. Da eine Vielzahl der von mir gefangenen und verwerteten Bar Krebse im Magen hatten, müßte ein über einen Sandgrund geschleifter Gummikrebs auch erfolgreich sein..... Da ich das Angeln aber als Hobby und in aller erster Linie aus Spass am Erlebnis betreibe, bleibe ich bei den schnell und  dicht unter der Oberfläche geführten Gummiködern, solange mir das Erfolg bringt. Beim Biss einfach nicht zu toppen!

In Frankreich darf ich auch die dort üblichen  50m Netz auslegen, mache davon aber nur äußerst selten gebrauch.... Ich nutze also nicht die ganze Bandbreite der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Methoden und habe für mich sicher auch nicht die erfolgversprechendste gewählt (auf das Naturköderfischen auf Bar verzichte ich z.B. ganz).

Planst Du immer noch einen Urlaub in der Ecke um Quiberon? Schicke mir doch eine PN wenn ja und wann.

|wavey: Fidde


----------



## ragbar (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

nee,fidde,urlaub ist dieses jahr erst auf der ouessant und dann wieder in unserer stamm-gite de france am cap sizun angesagt.
aber du bist ja ein richtiger spezi-würde mich gern mal treffen zwecks fischen-am besten mit 2 booten oder so.

da sind die franzosen ja eh geselliger-im gemeinsam angeln,hab ich immer wieder festgestellt.
le plaisier de peche ensemble,de momentes fortes avec votre compaign usw. -les ich immer wieder.
die angeltreffen mit meinem bretonischen kumpel sind auch immer was besonderes.
ich finde übrigens gut,daß du das fischen so sportlich angehst,kaum fallen(netze) stellst und fair zum bar bist...

bin ich auch:vik:
wenn ich noch fragen hab,schreib ich,für heute:
tschüß:m


----------



## Fidde (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Danke für die Blumen |rotwerden


----------



## ragbar (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

wie weit ist es eigentlich von douarnenez aus bis runter zu dir,fidde?
kann man das an einem tag hin und zurück schaffen,ohne allzuviel stress?
noch was ist mir eingefallen,was ich dich fragen wollte.
wenn du mit deinem rib rausfährst,wie gehst du dann vor?
hast du deine hotspots auf dem plotter und fährst die stellen auf see an oder suchst du den bar am ufer,an stellen z.b.,die man von land nicht erreicht?

ich bin ja jetzt erst 3 jahre mit meinem rib unterwegs und weiß eigentlich bei der ausfahrt immer nie so recht,wie ich vorgehen soll.
beim hechtangeln vom boot mach ich das mittlerweile fast im schlaf,auch an fremden gewässern,irgendwann weiß man einfach,wo man suchen muß,und wo nicht.
meistens fahr ich dann beim barangeln doch wieder die stellen am ufer an,die gut aussehen.
da fang ich auch,aber wenn ich mir so die franz.angler in den angelheften ansehe,dann sind die meisten besseren fische immer irgendwo im freiwasser gefangen.
ich durchschau noch nicht wirklich,wie ich im salzwasser vorgehen muß.
klar,strömungen,die man von weitem sieht laß ich natürlich auch nicht aus,und felsvorsprünge usw.,aber das sind alles stellen,die man mit bloßem auge erkennen kann.
also wie gehst du vor,wenn du rausfährst?

grüße erik


----------



## ragbar (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

fidde,

wo biste?

doch nicht etwa barangeln,die laichen doch jetzt.

grüße
erik|wavey:


----------



## Fidde (8. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ups, ich hatte so einiges auf dem Zettel. 
Es sind bei mir auch immer die üblichen Verdächtigen. Markante Stellen eben, die auch häufig ein wenig weiter draußen liegen.... Untiefen, Riffe,Buchten,Engstellen. Auch die Fotos, die wie im Nichts aussehen sind es (denke ich) meist nicht (evtl. ist das Land eben im Rücken) ,oder dort ist die Grenze zwischen trübem und klarem Wasser, oder der Grund steigt dort schnell an ...oder...oder...oder.
Vom Cap bis nach Quiberon ? Ich würde eine Übernachtung vor Ort einplanen wenn gefischt werden soll, schließlich willst du doch früh auf dem Wasser sein und nicht schon um zwei Uhr nachts aufbrechen! Wann bist Du denn das nächste mal dort? Bei mir ist Ostern schon rot markiert.
|wavey:Fidde


----------



## ragbar (13. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hi fidde,
schön,von dir zu hören.
ostern biste wieder vor ort,du glücklicher!
bei uns ist france wegen "la vie cher" leider nur einmal im jahr drin.
dieses jahr soll es in der zeit zwischen 04.09. und 25.09. sein.
wir werden zwischenzeitlich dann mit meinem angelkumpel per fähre auf die ouessant rüber dort angeln und 1-2 übernachtungen machen.
der kennt sich da aus und für meine freundin und mich ist es mal was neues.
gerne würde ich auch mal nach quiberon runter kommen,mir wär das aber dieses jahr aufgrund unserer ouesssant-tour ein bißchen zuviel,weil nur ich autofahre.
weil wir so ein schönes bretonisches original-häuschen mieten,tut es mir auch jedes mal leid,wenn wir dann woanders im hotel übernachten,das letzte mal war das auf der isle de sein.
war okay,nur war da nicht unser granit kamin,den ich jeden tag befeuere und wo wir sitzen und wein trinken.
trotzdem würde ich gerne mal deine tel.nr haben,wenn du in der oben genannten zeit vor ort bist(per pn nat.) und spaß an einem angeltreffen hättest.
freundin meint,wenn bei uns das wetter schlechter ist als bei dir,könnten wir doch mal mit unserem bötchen im schlepp runterkommen.
was meinst dazu?|bigeyes
hab noch ein foto angehängt,dann weißt du,was ich meine,schön,näää?
für die dormeur steh ich sogar samstags extra früh auf,um auf dem markt noch die besten am fischstand mitzubekommen. die aragnee gibts geschenkt dazu,wenns genug haben.
gruß 
erik


----------



## ragbar (13. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*






|wavey:


----------



## belgischerAngler (19. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo ragbar,

die Sandras kommen nur sehr selten zum Einsatz, bisher haben sie sich nicht wirklich bewährt. Die besten Köder, vor allem vom Boot aus , sind immer noch Slugs, Cannelle Shads in blau, der Megashad von Flashmer, Fins Fish (rosa glitter, blauglitter, weiß), NSJB112 in violett von Illex und zu guter letzt Rolling Stick und Xlayer in Ayu von Megabass.

Die o.g. Köder von Lunker City fische ich mit Bleiköpfen von Storm (Shad, shad jointed, lipweight (jointed)).

Mit diesen Klassikern machst du nichts falsch. Generell sagt man, dass zu Beginn der Saison mit kleineren Ködern gefischt werden sollte (bis max.14cm), allerdings trifft das nicht wirklich immer zu. Ich habe einen Kumpel der im frz Illex Team ist und schon zu Beginn der Saison mit Megashads um 15/18cm (in blau) fischt.

Oh, fast hätte ich meinen Lieblingsköder vergessen... den Absolut Worm von Hart in grauweiß mit lila Glitter.

Wenn dann alles rund läuft siehts so aus#6

http://img403.*ih.us/img403/1793/76erthor.jpg

Ich bin in knapp zwei Wochen wieder in der Normandie, allerdings schätze ich, dass der Fisch noch nicht aktiv sein wird... in der Bretagne wirds aber schon früher losgehen.

Gruß,

Niklas

Ps: Um interessante stellen ausfindig zu machen: Strömungskanten beobachten und die Seekarten studieren...wer hätte das wohl Gedacht!


----------



## ragbar (19. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hey niklas,
du glücklicher kannst schon bald in der normandie dem bar nachjagen.
ich glaube auch,daß es wegen des kalten winters noch nicht wirklich dort losgeht,obwohl ich dort noch nie gefischt habe.
denke mal, laichgeschäft ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig.
je weiter nördlich,desto später gehts los,mein ich.
danke für die tolle köderliste,einige hab ich auch schon in gebrauch,besonders den fameux xlayer.

bin allerdings mit meinen fischgrößen noch nicht wirklich zufrieden,da müßt noch was gehen. beim bar sowie auch beim lieu.
wenn die harpunentaucher bei uns(ich find das schei...) wieder reinkommen,haben die manchmal ganz schön gewichtige lieus dabei,auch im sommer.
da muß ich wohl mal mehr angeln,wo die sind.

oh mann,ich muß noch bis september warten,bis ich wieder rausfahren kann.

nochwas wollt ich dich fragen.
also man fährt raus und sucht sich auf dem plotter einen betsimmten punkt aus.
sagen wir ein unterwasser felsen.
da fährt man dann hin und läßt sich darüber treiben und angelt vertikal,am grund oder wie führt man dann einen gummiköder.
ich hab bisher immer nur mit lipweights um die 10g a la volee,im mittelwasser,gefischt und auch erfolg gehabt.
ich seh aber oft franzosen mit 100g köpfen an 35gr-rütchen fischen,wie geht das denn?
wie muß man den gummiköder an so einer stelle fischen und vor allem,wo?
am boden hab ich immer diese grondins rouge dran,die sind ne plage und nehmen jeden köder,sind zt. wirklich kapital.
ich will aber auch lieber lieus und nat. bar.
haste noch tips,du bist erfahrener als ich.

grüße
erik#h


----------



## belgischerAngler (19. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Da hier auch die Frage nach Schwereren Ködern auftauchte, die Megashads kann man locker mal bis 120g bebleien, was ja in der Bretagne teilw. Usus zu sein scheint. Ich würde aber immer dazu raten möglichst leicht zu fischen, (möglich können dann auch mal 80g sein  )da so doch zumindest nach meine Erfahrungen die meisten Fische weniger Scheu zeigen.

@ragbar ich fahre im Sommer vielleicht von Réville (nähe Cherbourg) mal für ein paar Tage durch die Bretagne um dann meine Tante auf Bele Île zu besuchen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Gruß,

Niklas


----------



## ragbar (19. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

bin erst im september da,wie schon gesagt,leider.

trotzdem,wenns mal paßt,gerne ein treffen.

gruß
erik#6


----------



## belgischerAngler (19. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

das ist gar kein Problem, ich bin praktisch halber Normanne. Meine Stiefgroßeltern haben dort zwei Ferienhäuser und in dem einen habe ich meinen Zivildienst verbracht bzw auf den normannischen Kohlfeldern (ja auch das geht mittlerweile als Zivi =) )....bei der ganzen Aktion kam auch das Angeln nicht zu kurz.

Mittlerweile studiere ich in Konstanz, bin aber immer noch gerne in den Semesterferien in "mes terres saintes" .


Gruß


----------



## ragbar (19. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

cool,
ich seh "ma terre sainte" leider nur einmal im jahr.
muß heulen,wenn ich ankomm und besonders wenn wir wieder wegmüssen-das sag ich jetzt nicht,weil ich ein weichei bin,sondern ich will da leben und kann doch nicht.....:c
seit mein rib mit dabei ist,ist das "notre paradis" für meinen bretonischen kumpel und mich.
der denkt übrigens genauso..fährt bis nach paris zum arbeiten aber an umziehen kein gedanke...
was würd ich alles machen,wenns ginge,salon de la peche a nantes im märz,grand pavois la rochelle im sommer,open bar de glenan,usw..
theoretisch geht jetzt alles,weil alles material jetzt da ist,aber praktisch....#dich leb hier das ganze jahr nur für die drei wochen in der bretagne-beim lottogewinn bin ich sofort weg,freundin überzeug ich dann auch noch davon.
du glücklicher kannst mehrmals im jahr zum barangeln.
darum beneide ich dich.
die ecke da oben um cherbourg kenn ich noch nicht,wie lang fährst du denn dahin-eventuell mit boot im schlepp?

tres amicalment+ bonne peche
erik#h


----------



## belgischerAngler (20. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Wir haben das Boot da oben in der Garage liegen, aber das ist nur eine Nussschale mit 5 Ps, aber hat für Rekordbarsche gereicht. Ich bin meist mit einem Kumpel unterwegs, der ein 6,4m Zeppelin hat.

Also nach Brest (ohne Boot, meins ist da eh fehl am Platze) brauche ich ca 4.5std. Aber ich würde noch einen Zwischenstopp in St Malo machen, da habe ich auch Angelkumpels.

Gruß,

Niklas


----------



## ragbar (20. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

wie oft jährlich kommste denn zum barangeln?

du kommst mir vor wie einer, der 3monate hier,drei monate da ist.#6

ich hab noch in einem anderen tröt hier im forum gefragt,wie man einen spöket fischt.
kennst du diese schwedischen köder?
also die in weiß müßten doch auch auf bar funktionieren,hast du das mal probiert?
die fliegen schön weit,genau richtig vom ufer,80m sind damit drin.
farben würden auch passen,ich hab aber noch nie gehört,daß jemand damit auf bar angelt.

gruß
erik


----------



## belgischerAngler (20. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

..,Letzteres wird daran liegen, dass die in Frankreich einfach unbekannt sind. Ich hab das Ding mal halbherzig ausprobiert und nur Hornhechte damit gefangen. Um aber eine valide Aussage treffen zu können, habe ich den Köder zu wenig eingesetzt. Ich vertraue da eher dem SuperSpook, bzw dem Chatterbeast... die fliegen auch weit und es handelt sich ja um bekannte Garanten.

Gruß


----------



## ragbar (20. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

okay,
werd ich also im nächsten urlaub mal testen,hab gerade welche für 2.5euro (aber originalköder,kein plagiat) gehamstert.
chatterbeast hab ich auch im programm,aber bin der meinung,daß leurres sous la pellicule,wie water monitor,bigfoot oder storm flutterstick einfach fängiger sind.
zumindest im september,wenn ich fische,denn da liegt die wassertemperatur schon wieder nur bei 17 grad oder weniger,was oberflächenköder nicht mehr wirklich effektiv sein läßt,meiner meinung nach.
sag mal ist das ne wathose,die du da auf deinem foto anhast?
kannste die empfehlen?
bin auf der suche nach ner bezahlbaren neuen,nachdem ich meine alte beim trailern in windstärke 5 am nummenschild des anhängers geschrottet hab.
gruß
erik


----------



## belgischerAngler (21. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ne eigentlich ist das nur eine Zwischenlösung, die Wathose hat eigentlich nichts auf dem Boot verloren. Ich würde eher zu einer Neoprenhose  und hohen Surferschuhen raten. Das ist deutlich sicherer wenn man ins Wasser fällt und genau das werde ich mir noch zulegen.

Gruß

Ps: Als ich noch in Paris gewohnt habe war ich fast alle zwei bis drei Wochen in der Normandie, mittlerweile beschränkt sich das auf ein bis zwei Monate im Jahr.


----------



## ragbar (21. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

ich wüßte mal gerne von dir,inwieweit du die gezeitenstände in deine angelausfahrt einplanst.
oder fährst einfach so wenn du zeit hast?
es gibt so viele faustregeln:
besser bei auflaufendem wasser,dann wieder bei ablaufendem, im "totpunkt" zwischen den gezeiten,wieder andere sagen ist total egal.........

was sagst dazu.

gruß
erik


----------



## belgischerAngler (21. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Also, pauschal kann man nicht sagen es ist besser bei ablaufendem/ auflaufendem Wasser.
Das hängt immer vom Spot ab den du befischen willst, insbesondere vom Ufer aus. An vielen Stellen auf See reicht es schon wenn du "jus" unterm Boot hast .
Da wir immer am Strand Wasser fahren wir los wann wir Lust und Zeit haben, aber immer so, dass wir ca. anderthalb stunden nach Flut bzw. Niedrigwasser mit dem Fischen beginnen können, dann wenn der Gezeitenstrom so richtig loslegt.

Je stärker die Marée ist, desto besser. Große Coéfficients sind meist verheißungsvoll und bringen die Fische so richtig in Beißlaune. Ich habe fast alle Fische über 4kg bisher bei starken Coéfficients (75 bis 11X) gefangen, aber auch bei kleinen geht was, nur nicht soviel. Allerdings haben auch wir Spots, die nur bei mittleren Coeffs fischbar sind.
Aber ein großer Coeff ist wie schon gesagt zu bevorzugen in der Regel.

Vom Boot spielen auch die Tageszeiten nicht so eine starke Rolle, zwar ist im Sommer der Morgen immer gut, aber auch tags über geht gut was. Den größten Fisch mit gut 86cm haben wir bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mitten im August an einem windstillen Mittag gefangen.

Bei Gezeitenstillstand lohnt es sich dann sehr flach liegende Riffe aufzusuchen, oder Ufernähe und dort im Seegras mit dem Offset-rig den Barschen nachzustellen.

Für starke Strömungen wie du sie in der Bretagne ja hast würde ich dir zu MadaiJigs raten, die gehen schnell runter und Fangen bei uns wie Blöd. Ich empfehle besonders die Wasabis von Hart, allerdings würde ich die Haken austauschen, ich habe schon gesehen wie Barsche um die 7kg die Dinger aufbrechen / biegen.

Gruß,

Niklas


----------



## ragbar (24. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

danke für die umfassende antwort,niklas.

na da trifft es sich ja gut,daß mir mein händler letzten monat seine ganzen madai-muster verkauft hat für 1 euro das stück.

das sind keine billig-dinger,die werden sonst für um die 16-18 euro gehandelt und haben extra kräftige owner-haken sowie passendes kevlarmaterial mit 150kg tragkraft davor.
aber wie fischt man so ein ding?
ich hab jetzt welche von 20-200gr in verschiedenen formen(octopus usw.) und farben(pink,blau,gelb,grün) im programm.
werden die ausgeworfen? oder nur runtergelassen?
auch ein paar köder a la illex tromper jig waren dabei.
 ach ja,was ich noch von dir wissen wollte:

diese allseits beliebten megashads (flashmer) und ihre verwandten von xorüs,wie fischt man die überhaupt,speziell diese 15+18cm-versionen?

ich kenn das nur vom hechtangeln.
auswerfen,bis zum grund absacken lassen,anlupfen und an gespannter schnur wieder zum boden absinken lassen.

so wird man doch damit nicht auf bar angeln,also wie macht man das?|kopfkrat
bei uns ginge das so auch garnicht,wg.felsen und riesen-japan-algen.

gruß
erik|bla:


----------



## belgischerAngler (25. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Doch genauso fischt man die Megashads, und ja... da verliert man auch ab und an einen Köder. Die ganz großen werden gerne mal bis auf den Boden runter gelassen und dann musst du die Rute flach über das Wasser bzw seitlich übers Boot halten und dann ganz lange Züge machen, sodass der Köder nur minimal vom Boden abhebt und ein Maximum an Strecke zurück legt. Aller Anfang ist teuer was die Köder angeht, aber nach einiger Zeit hast du den Dreh raus. Du kannst die Shads aber auch Vertikal fischen, dabei hat sich als erfolgreich erwiesen die Shads gleichmäßig zu heben und zu senken und ab und an in der Hebephase noch einen Schnellen schlag nach oben hinzuzufügen. 

Für die Madais gibt es zwei Führungsstile:

Entweder lässt du sie bis auf den Boden absinken und animierst sie nur minmal...20-40cm anheben, oder du gibst ihnen richtig Zunder und reißt sie praktisch jedes mal ein bis zwei Meter hoch und lässt sie ordentlich tanzen.

Dabei ist anzumerken, dass die Madais immer vertikal gefischt werden, ansonsten: Madai adé! Die beiden frei fliegenden Haken sind perfekte Anker. 

Hast du vielleicht noch Zugang zu solch super preiswerten Madais? wenn ja dann bitte ich um Rückmeldung!!

Gruß,

Niklas


----------



## ragbar (25. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hi niklas,
erstmal danke für deine beschreibung.
zu den madais:
die mustermodelle dieses chinesischen herstellers( blue ocean) hab ich alle gekrallt (ca. 12 stück) und geb die natürlich nicht mehr her,weil die als grundausrüstung für meinen einstieg in diese angelart nutzen will,und wie es so kommt,bleiben im nächsten urlaub sicher einige an den unterwasserfelsen der point du raz zurück.

aber es gibt derzeit noch andere madais des herstellers williamson im angebot für ich glaub 3.99 oder 4.99 (ist zwar mehr als 1 euro,aber beim normalen ladenpreis immer noch günstig,denke ich).
die machen auf mich auch einen sehr hochwertigen eindruck und ich würd sie kaufen,wenn ich keine hätte.
haken und befestigung zwar nicht von owner,aber auch "tres costaud" und sicher robuster als die von hart,die ich mir im urlaub im comptoir de la mer angeguckt habe.
es gibt sie in allen gewichtsklassen von 20-200gr vorläufig in einer weiß-roten ausführung,den köder kennt man hierzulande noch nicht so und die norwegenfraktion ist aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht so begeistert davon,mein händler will aber genau diese käufergruppe ansprechen.|bla:

ich schlage vor,ich kauf mir mal einen davon und mach ein foto davon,dann kannst du entscheiden ob du welche haben willst.

fischst du alle deine gummiköder ,wie slug-go und xlayer,sowie absolut worm vom boot aus werfend,wartest auf grundkontakt und animierst die köder dann?
oder im mittelwasser?
welche ruten-rolle-schnur-kombi fischst du dafür?
welche rutenlänge bevorzugst du und warum?
ich versuche gerade herauszufinden,warum in frankreich im allgemeinen kaum ruten über 2.4m,eher 2.1m oder noch kürzer gefischt werden,andere meeresangler aber hoch im norden,die gleichermaßen von kleinbooten aus fischen,durchgehend auf ihre 2.7m oder 3m stöcke schwören.
gruß
erik#h


----------



## belgischerAngler (26. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Nunja, 

der Zielfisch ist ja auch ein anderer. Der Wolfsbarsch verlangt häufig etwas gefühlvollere Animationen (kommt auch auf den Spot drauf an).

Mit den kürzeren Ruten hast du einfach eine bessere Kontrolle über deine Köder (fürs Ufer brauch man dann aber alleine der Distanz wegen andere Ruten).

Ich habe drei Modelle im Einsatz:
1.
Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 8ft -25g;
Rolle: Daiwa Airity 3012

- leichtes Spinnen und Vertikal bis max. 30g

2. Pezon et Michel Xspec 2,4m bis 60g
Rolle: Team Daiwa 3012

- schweres Spinnfischen (werfen) bis 70g

3. Bei der dritten kenne ich die genaue Bezeichnung nicht, das ist eine Balzer Jerk Rute in ca 1.9m mit der ich bis zu 120g ausschließlich vertikal fische.
Rolle: Daiwa Oceano 4500

Meistens versuche ich am Grund zu fischen, sagt mir das Echolot allerdings was anderes , zB raubende Fische im Mittelwasser, dann biete ich meinen Köder da an, oder wenn ich die Bisse früh in der Absinkphase bekomme, dann wird eben auch etwas flacher gefischt.... aber die Erfahrung deutet eher auf grundnahe Fische an.

Gruß,

Niklas

Ps: Ich habe auch einen von Williamson, bin aber bisher mit den Harts besser gefahren.


----------



## belgischerAngler (26. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Nachtrag- Schnur:

Auf den meisten Rollen fische ich eine 0,15er Adams, beim schweren Vertikal fischen bis max 0,20er..... natürlich alles Geflochtene mit jeweils einem knappen Meter Mono davor.

Gruß


----------



## Fidde (26. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hi Niklas, wenn Du ostern zur Belle Ile fährst möchte ich Dich aber schon mal persönlich kennen lernen. Eine Übernachtung und ein Frühstück könnte ich auch noch anbieten :m. Wenn alles stimmt evtl. auch noch die Überfahrt mit Pause( #
|wavey: Fidde


----------



## belgischerAngler (26. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Das ist sehr verlockend, Morbihan war eigentlich erst für den Sommer geplant, aber wenn eine Ausfahrt drin ist bin ich vielleicht schon früher da .

Schick mir doch mal eine Festnetznummer auf der du zu erreichen bist, dann melde ich mich mal.

Gruß,

Niklas


----------



## ragbar (26. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

und schon wieder eine frage:

ob wohl ein 2taktmotor so wie meiner(suzuki dt 55) einen negativen einfluß auf das fangergebnis hat?

niklas,dein 5ps,ist das 2 ode 4 takt?

und bei dir,fidde?

grüße
erik#h


----------



## belgischerAngler (26. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Meiner ist ein 4Takter.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das so einen großen Einfluss auf das Ergebnis hat. Meistens fischt man ja eh auf der Autobahn.

Aber wenn du an einem ruhigen Morgen dich einem Trupp raubender Wölfe an der Oberfläche näherst solltest du einfach ganz langsam ranfahren und dich rantreiben lassen.

Ich denke, dass die der Zweitakter nur an wirklich SEHR schwierigen Tagen einen Einfluss hat. 

Schau mal, damit wollen wir im nächsten Jahr expandieren:

http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/89769249.htm?ca=4_s

Gruß,

Niklas


----------



## ragbar (26. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

mais oui,ein klasse boot.

ist dies nur zum zeigen oder hast du dieses boot so im pack mit dem motor und dem remorque gekauft?

bewußt kein rib?

ich hab in peche et bateaux den testbericht über dieses boot gelesen und es ist sehr gut weggekommen,was an seiner speziellen form lag.

gut gefallen mir besonders die runtergezogenen sprayrails,von hinten zu sehen,womit das boot sicher sehr kurvenstabil läuft.

ich für meinen teil würde mich aber immer für ein rib entscheiden,weil ich die so gern mag und die so wenig schaukeln.
auch nervt mich dieses geplätscher beim driften speziell in alubooten.
mit meinem boot und dem erwähnten 2takter standen mein kumpel und ich letzten urlaub mitten in einer chasse,die vögel fielen wie kanonenkugeln neben uns aufs wasser und jagten die kleinfischchen,dazwischen furchten die bar herum und wir angelten und fingen erst,als wir uns etwas entfernt hatten. beim angeln selbst war der motor zwar aus,aber deswegen meine frage nach schlechten erfahrungen mit 2taktern.....

gruß
erik|bla:


----------



## belgischerAngler (26. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Die raubenden Fische wirft man an besser an, ein bisschen Distanz sollte sein

Nein das Boot haben wir leider noch nicht gekauft. Ich bin Student und meine Eltern keine begeisterten Angler oder Seefahrer =(. Daher heißt es sparen, sparen, sparen. Im Sommer wird gearbeitet und ich werde das alte Boot sowie mein Kajak verkaufen und ein bisschen werden die Eltern wohl auch dazu schießen.

Die Fun Yaks sind wesentlich Robuster als die Ribs und vor allem...preiswert! Das zählt bei meinem Portmonnaie . Bei der Fahrt liegen die Boote sehr stabil im Wasser, aber bei Stillstand sind sie nicht ganz so stabil wie ein rib, aber immer noch besser als alle sonstigen Hartschalenboote. 

Gruß


----------



## ragbar (26. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

|supergri|supergriwenn du den preis in dem angebot da meinst,dann kannst du dafür aber auch ein gutes,gebrauchtes rib mit motor kriegen.

was meinste,wie schmal mein geldbeutel ist.

trotzdem,ich hab mich kundig gemacht und lange geschaut nach guten angeboten,und eines tages......

da war ein schier unglaubliches dabei.

da hab ich mein damaliges soft-inflatable,was für die bretagne ungeeignet war(von dem aus ich aber trotzdem bar erwischt habe,was aber gefährlich war|supergri),verkauft und mein jetziges angeschafft.

aber lange auschau nach "angebooten" muß man halten.
was ich damals auch nicht wußte war,daß ein gutes rib,das lange halten und robust sein soll,aus hypalon bestehen sollte.
mein jetziges ist durch den glücklichen zufall aus dem werkstoff.
gruß
erik|wavey:


----------



## belgischerAngler (26. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ja die tollen Ribs von Zeppelin sind ja aus diesem Stoff gebaut. Ich bin immer wieder ganz beeindruckt von der Kriegsmaschine meines Kumpels EriC aus der Normandie....6.4m und 150Ps...das fetzt:g!

Der Vorteil von Fun Yaks ist, dass sie nahezu unkaputtbar sind und wirklich wirklich lange leben.

Von welcher Marke ist denn dein Boot? Zeppelin oder Sillinger?

Guck doch mal ob du eines Tages mal Zeit hast auf einen Abstecher in der Normandie vorbeizukommen auf dem Hin-oder Rückweg. Für Unterkunft ist gesorgt und ich kenne das Meer da ganz gut.

Gruß


----------



## belgischerAngler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Einfach traumhaft.....

http://www.youtube.com/user/Quettehou50#p/u/3/uDHELzRdoU4


Das ist der Nachbarort vom Reville, wo ich meine Ferien verbringe.

Gruß,

Niklas


----------



## ragbar (27. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hi niklas,
so ein treffen geht mir sowieso schon im kopf rum.

auf der hin-oder rückfahrt eher nicht,ich würd eher so mal kommen,wenns paßt.
weiter als an die bodden ist das auch nicht.

und ich bin richtig neugierig auf deine gegend geworden.
irgendwann klappt das,denn was man will,macht man auch.

mein boot ist übrigens ein brit. ribcraft von 4.8m länge,ein arbeitsboot,das noch so gerade in die garage paßt.

es ist extra für raues wasser gebaut und deshalb genau richtig für die bretagne.
ein amerikanischer bootstester hat in seiner zeitschrift mal behauptet,es fährt sich wie andere boote der 6m-klasse...naja.
fakt ist,das es alles schafft,auch wenn es mal aufgrund der länge etwas holpriger wird als in so einem zeppelin wie dein kumpel hat.
dafür paßt es in eine normale autogarage und ist schön handlich,insbesondere beim trailern bei wind kann ich es noch alleine schaffen. mit größeren booten wird das schwierig,wenn das immer quer vor den trailer treibt.....

in jedem falle ist es genau das richtige für mich zum barangeln und ich hatte großes glück,es kaufen zu können.

auf einer der vorseiten hier im thread,wo meine fotos sind,ist es im hintergrund auf dem foto zu sehen,wo mein angelkumpel abgebildet ist.

was wollte ich denn noch fragen:
ahja,welche methode zum bewegen der madaijigs bevorzugst du,die ganz langsame oder die schnellere?;+
welche brachte euch mehr erfolg?|bigeyes
tres amicalment
erik|bla:


----------



## belgischerAngler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ja super, halt dir doch mal Anfang Oktober eine Woche frei.

Für Logis wäre gesorgt und den Rest hat man ja vor der Tür im Meer!

Die Madais haben sich bei mir bisher als Dorschkiller erwiesen....da ich sie wohl zu langsam führe, allerdings habe ich so auch schon Wölfe gefangen.

In letzter Zeit fische ich wenig mit den Madais da sie im Verhältnis zu den Slugs doch sehr teuer sind.

Nicolas, ein Kumpel und Angelladenbesitzer aus St Vaast, fischt sie sehr schnell und ruckartig. Dabei hebt er sie manchmal um die 4 m an um dann kurz inne zu halten und sie wieder herunterzulassen.

Bei der Technik habe ich mal einen Hammerbiss verzeichnen können. Leider verlor ich den Fisch nach 5 Sekunden. Ich habe schon einige Wölfe über 5kg gefangen, aber das war an Gegenwehr nicht vergleichbar..... die Ecke bei uns hat potential. Der größte Wolf aus dem letzten Jahr von dem ich weiß hatte 8.7kg, Fische bis 7kg sind zwar eher die Ausnahme, aber jeder Zeit möglich.

Gruß


----------



## ragbar (28. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

1 oktober woche,hmm,
ende september kommen wir grad aus der bretagne zurück...

dieser ruckartige führungsstil deines kumpels aus st. vaast kommt mir bekannt vor von holländischen baranglern,allerdings in verbindung mit pilkern.
diese werden vertikal runtergelassen oder ausgeworfen und zum grund durchsacken gelassen,um dann heftig anzurucken und auf halbe wassertiefe einzukurbeln,was das zeug hält.

dann wird der köder urplötzlich ohne jede bewegung stehengelassen in der mitte des wasserköpers,und genau dann kommen brutale bisse.
diese technik wird als geheimtip auf bar,in der bretagne aber auch auf lieu gehandelt und interessiert mich sehr.
bisher hab ich mit pilkern immer nur klassisch in bodennähe gezockt,wie ich das vom ostseeangeln auf dorsch kannte,aber nie konnte ich damit einen bar oder lieu fangen,immer nur diese grondin rouge.
oder makrelen beim hochziehen,die sich im mittelwasser auf den glänzenden pilker stürzten.
nachher versuch ich mal ein foto von meinen neuen ködern einzustellen,mit denen im nächsten urlaub alles besser sein soll.
gruß
erik#a


----------



## belgischerAngler (28. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hm, ja das wäre dann wohl doch etwas zu viel Fahrerei!

Ich bevorzuge an Stellen, wo man die Madais fischt trotzdem immer noch den guten alten Slug mit einem lip weight shad in 50-80g.

Gruß,

Niklas


----------



## Fidde (28. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Noch mal was zum Thema Motor: Ein sehr erfahrener holländischer Troller erzählte mir, dass das schleppen auf bar sich nicht lohnen würde, da die Fische sehr motorscheu seien. Dies deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen. Beim trollen mit Motor habe ich bisher nur einen kleinen Bar erwischen können, beim schleppen unter Segel von einer kleinen Jolle aus, konnte ich vor etlichen Jahren mal richtig abräumen. Inzwischen schreibe ich das der Stille beim fahren zu.


----------



## ragbar (28. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

ja genau fidde,genauso kam mir das vor letztes jahr.

als ich mal in wathosen neben meinem laufenden motor (nat.leerlauf|supergri)im wasser stand,war ich erschrocken über das klopfende,starke (2takt) pulsieren im wasser.
wenn das mal nicht......die fische vergrault.

auf der internetseite "wolfsbarsch.com" beschreibt der rob das problem ziemlich gut mit echolotfotos.
vor dem "überfahren" der fische und hinterher.....
die bilder sprechen bände.

es deckt sich mit den oben beschriebenen erfahrungen der chasse,in der zunächst kein fisch beißen wollte.
es fällt mir auch auf,daß wenn überhaupt direkt am anfang gefangen wird und nach einigen fischen und an- und abdriften ( bei der zum heranfahren an den schwarm der motor genutzt wird) es viel schwieriger wird oder das beißen ganz ausbleibt.
aber,erkennbar an den möwen,doch noch fische am platz sind.
so ähnlich hab ich das im süßwasser bei flußbarschen auch schon festgestellt.
ein paar gefangen,dann hat der rest der meute lunte gerochen:r
wie soll das erst werden beim vertikalangeln,wenn man schnell (zu schnell)abdriftet und immer wieder neu anfahren muß.
es gibt zwar e-motoren,aber in meiner schubklasse kostet der wieder tausende....ne,ne

das mit dem schleppen ist auch interressant , wo ich doch nächsten urlaub,jetzt mit nachgerüstetem powertrimm endlich mal schleppen wollte....#q

wie man die madaiis fischt hab ich jetzt begriffen,aber wer weiß,wie man die unteren köder,mit dem oktopus dran fischen muß?
grüße
erik#a


----------



## ragbar (28. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

sorry,fotos laden geht im augenblick nicht,weiß nicht warum.


----------



## belgischerAngler (29. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Madais und Tromper werden identisch gefischt.

Naja, ich glaube nicht so recht an die Motortheorie. Die Ligneurs räumen ja auch ganz gut ab. Und ich fische mit einem Kumpel häufig an einer Hafenmole.... bei laufendem Motor, damit wir uns in der Strömung halten können. Die Fische liegen im Schnitt bei 65-75cm an dieser Stelle .

Es kommt eben immer auf den Ort an und wie sehr die Fische an Motoren gewöhnt sind.

Ich glaube das ist ähnlich wie die Hechte in den Poldern, die Jan Eggers direkt im Schraubenwasser abschleppt.

Gruß,

Niklas

Ps: Warum auf Wolfsbarsch schleppen, wenn das Werfen doch so viel aktiver und spaßiger ist?


----------



## Fidde (29. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So lässt sich Familie und angeln manchmal besser unter einen Hut bringen.


----------



## ragbar (29. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*


----------



## ragbar (29. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

@ fidde:

wieviel leine hast du draußen beim schleppen?

@niklas:
du hast recht mit den ligneur,die fischen allerdings die "grand ligne" mit über 100m länge.
aber krach machen die nat. auch,ich seh und hör sie ja beim angeln an der point du raz.
oft bin ich nur 300m entfernt,und bei dem durcheinander dürften die eigentlich gar nichts mehr fangen.
tun sie aber doch,jeden tag sind fische über 70,80 cm dabei,manchmal tucker ich grade rein in den hafen und seh die ausladen-zähneknirsch-.

grüße 
erik#a


----------



## belgischerAngler (29. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Die Ligneurs sind meistens eh die besten Wolfsindikatoren


----------



## ragbar (29. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2LeNBY_5gk&NR=1&feature=fvwp

da angeln wir,wenns nicht so windig ist:m
tevennec ist ein berühmter spot,der phare de la vielle und la plat hauptfanggebiet der ligneur.
"plaisanciers,s'abstenier!"
bei ruhigem wetter trau ich mich trotzdem dahin.

grüße
erik#a


----------



## belgischerAngler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Nom de dieu ca souffle!!!!!!!


----------



## ragbar (11. April 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

wer zwischenzeitlich barangeln war und wieder zurück ist,möge mir umgehend berichterstatten,wie's war

grüße
erik


----------



## belgischerAngler (13. April 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Servus!

Ich war zwar in der Normandie, aber Wind und Fangergebnisse zuverlässiger Quellen haben mich davon abgehalten das Boot zu wassern. So bin ich an Land geblieben und habe unseren Garten gehegt.

Leider habe ich dann auch Fidde versetzt, aber ich wollte es nicht riskieren die paar hundert km umsonst zu fahren....die Wettervorhersage war alles andere als stabil...

Gruß

(Vielleicht bin ich im Mai mal wieder da, dann gehts auch wieder rund)


----------



## ragbar (16. April 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

oh wie schade!

naja,wenn du nochmal kurzfristig hinkannst hast du ja noch eine baldige perspektive.

ich glaube auch,daß wegen des strengen winters dieses jahr vieles zeitverzögert läuft.
war vergangene woche mal eine stunde am rhein,meine neue baitcast testen und hatte gehofft,dabei vielleicht einen rapfen zu erwischen,letztes jahr ging das um diese zeit.
resultat:
nichts rührte sich,nicht nur nichts gefangen,sondern ich hatte die ganze zeit das gefühl,alles ist wie tot.
keinerlei aktivität im wasser,auch nicht von friedfischen,die sonst immer mal steigen.
alles noch wie tiefster winter. ich könnte ko....,hoffentlich ist das bald vorbei,und es kommt leben ins wasser.

grüße
erik#a


----------



## Fidde (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, so nun mal etwas verspätet eine kurze Zusammenfassung (vorher mußte ich ein neues Auto kaufen, eine Vespa restaurieren und die Hechte im Hausgewässer wieder in die Realität zurückholen :q).
Nachdem wir bei Sturm und Regen auf Quiberon angekommen waren, telefonierte ich am Sa.Abend noch mit belgischerAngler und wir verschoben unser Treffen wetterbedingt auf den Sommer. Daraufhin besserte sich das Wetter schlagartig ! Am Sonntag dann erstmal durchwachsen mit frischem Wind, ab Montag nur noch Sonne...und ich erstmal krank #d. Mittwoch ging`s dann wieder und wir konnten das Boot wassern und die ersten Makrelen verhaften (was hatten wir wohl abeds auf dem Grill?:k). Alle Versuche einen Wolf zu erwischen wurden jedoch von Hornhechten vereitelt (die mag ich ja nun garnicht), was die Jagd auf den Zielfisch zwar erfolglos aber kurzweilig gestaltete. Auf dem Markt wurden einige Bar angeboten, was bedeutet, dass die Wölfe schon vereinzelt da waren. 
Niklas, wir sehen uns im Sommer. Und dann aber....... |uhoh:
#hFidde


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Nun ich habeleider nicht geschafft alle Seiten zu lesen, aber ich gaube das ist was für mich 

Und nachdem Fidde mich heute gefragt hat ob das nicht mal was für mich ist und ich ihn nicht mal begleiten will steht für mich der Entschluss fest:


*J A , I C H    W I L L ! !  #6*


----------



## ragbar (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

so,nachdem ich jetzt in bayern den forellen und saiblingen recht erfolgreich nachgestellt habe,treffen wir unsere vorbereitungen für den ouessantbesuch im september .

hat denn fidde oder belgischer angler dort schonmal sein glück versucht?

boot dahin mitnehmen ist wohl nicht,müßte dann vom festland aus rüberfahren.

also werden wir vom ufer aus fischen.

infos?

grüße
erik


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Sooo Männers, gerade aus Island zurück bin ich schon volle Pulle im Planungs"stress" für den Herbst...


*Fidde mein Freund, biste schon weiter mit dem Planen????*

Denn auch ich müsste wenigstens ein paar Wochen vorher bescheidgeben 

Lass mal was hören :q


----------



## Fidde (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin moin,
am Wochenende fahre ich mal nachschauen was dort so los ist. Wenn ich wieder hier bin melde ich mich zwecks Planung und so.... (wird aber ende August werden |rolleyes).
Einen schönen Sommer wünsche ich euch!

#hFidde


----------



## doebelfaenger (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo!

Bin ab Montag für zwei Wochen in Concarneau und wollte mal fragen, was ich am besten für Tackle und Köder mitnehme (es ist kein reiner Angelurlaub, deshalb kann ich nicht einfach ALLES mitnehmen...:q) und ob es dort in der Umgebung besonders gute Stellen gibt.

Danke und viele Grüße,


DF


----------



## Fidde (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ich würde mitnehmen: Spinnrute 3m Wg um 40g , passende Rolle (beides Salzwasserfest), schlanke Blinker (MeFo), Gummifische um die 10cm mit Glitter, passende Köpfe , Pose, Blei und Haken für die Hornhechtangelei (falls du Lust darauf hast). Fertich!:m
Schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Fidde (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hornhecht geht immer mit Fischfetzen. Mit schlanken Blinkern fängst du die auch, hast aber viele Aussteiger, fängst aber eben auch andere Sorten wenn es gut geht . Mit Gummifisch fängst du keine Hornis, die verfehlen meist den Einzelhaken...daher meist meine erste Wahl.


----------



## belgischerAngler (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Du gehst gezielt auf Hornhecht? Bist du dafür noch nicht von den Einheimischen geächtet worden?  Bei uns nennen die Einheimischen die nur die "Mülleimer der Meere" da sie alles fressen, bestialisch stinken und dir das Boot versauen....

LG

Niklas....der sich wieder in seine Bücher vergräbt (ach ist das BA Studium schön )


----------



## Jan84 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Leute #h,

ich starte am 18. September eine tour nach Frankreich. Unser Ferienhaus liegt in Lanveoc, nördlich von Crozon das ja schon mehrfach hier erwähnt wurde.
Würde mich sehr über einige Tipps freuen. Meine Fragen:

Welche Fische kann man dort in dieser Zeit fangen, und welche köder bzw. welche angelmethoden wendet ihr dort an??

Habe auch gelesen das es an manchen Stellen vom Ufer aus sehr gute möglichkeiten gibt einen Conger zu fangen. Hat jemand erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet gemacht??

Benötige ich einen Berechtigungsschein an der Küste??

Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Angelkutter empfehlen??

Viele Grüße 
Jan:vik:


----------



## ragbar (3. September 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Conger vom land aus?|bigeyesNaja, eher ganz selten. Ich weiß aber, daß es hin und wieder solche Stellen gibt. Einfach die Einheimischen beim Angeln beobachten. Manchmal gibt es z. B. in Häfen an Schleusen oder zwischen Brückenpfeilern solche Stellen.

Ansonsten als Angelausrüstung die von Fidde beschriebene mitnehmen, ist immer richtig, um ein paar Fische zu verhaften.

Ansonsten kann ich noch sagen: ab morgen früh 5 Uhr: Adieu Allemagne, es ist wieder soweit, wir brechen in die Bretagne auf.:l
Werde wieder berichten, wenn wir zurück sind.

Grüße
Erik


----------



## Fidde (16. September 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hallo, kann mir jemand von euch sagen bis wann die heiße Wolfsbarschzeit im Herbst in der Bretagne anhält? Bis wann ist es vernünftig Wolfsbarsch zu befischen (Stichwort Laichzeit)?
|wavey:Fidde


----------



## ragbar (27. September 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Fidde,
nach meinen und den erfahrungen meines Angelkumpels vor Ort geht die heiße Zeit so etwa bis Mitte Dezember, ist aber jedes Jahr verschieden.

Manchmal wird noch kurz vor Weihnachten super gefangen, in anderen Jahren ist schon Ende Oktober Schluß.
Auch läßt sich keine Pauschalaussage über die ganze Bretagne treffen,es gibt Guides, die arbeiten in der einen Gegend bis mitte September, in der anderen bis Ende Dezember.

Ich selbst bin seit gestern wieder zurück aus Audierne :c, für mich war es ein gutes Jahr mit 13 Bar in den 3 Wochen,bis 48cm,keine Großen dabei,aber auch nur 2 kleine ( mindestmaß ).Behalten hab ich die Größten zum Essen. Lieus und sehr viele Orphies ließen sich auch noch fangen, nebenbei,sozusagen.

Photos folgen.
Ach ja, die "heiße" Zeit in der Gegend um Douarnenez und Audierne, die wir befischen, fängt so Ende August an un geht etwa bis mitte November,je nach Wetterlage.
Stichwort Laichzeit: Grundsätzlich würde ich Bar im Januar nicht mehr befischen,wenn ich aber Fische im November oder Dezember bereits mit ausgebildeten Laichprodukten finge, würde ich das Angeln auf Bar einstellen(und mich den Lieus zuwenden)
Und Bar unter mindestens 45 cm nehm ich sowieso nicht mit, die Richtigen Größen sind bei uns sowieso leider den Ligneuren vorbehalten,die dort fischen können,wo alle anderen in Seenot geraten würden(mich eingeschlossen).

Grüße 
Erik|wavey:


----------



## Rabi (2. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Leute,
kommenden Juli will ich mit meiner Freundin in die Bretagne, Urlaub machen. Dabei steht natürlich ganz dick Angeln auf dem Programm!:g
Da wir uns noch nicht fest gelegt haben, wo es hin gehen soll (und ich eh noch nicht dort war) hier meine Fragen:
- welche Gegend/ Orte könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?
- kann mir da jemand ein nettes Ferienhaus / Hotel o.ä. empfehlen?
- kann man dort Boote mieten bzw. geführte Angeltouren?
- welche Fische sind zu der Zeit am ehesten zu erwarten?
Ich will Spinnfischen, am liebsten auf Wolfsbarsch. Makrele und Horni sind auch gerne gesehen. Und alle anderen Fische natürlich auch 
Danke schonmal!
Schöne Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo ihr Frankreichspezies,
habe die Suchfunktion benutzt und auch gewühlt - aber keine Antwort gefunden:
Benötigt man in der Bretagne einen Angelschein fürs Meer?
Danke


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Keine ne Idee?


----------



## rhinefisher (7. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hi! Nöö - benötigt man nicht... .
Petri


----------



## Fidde (12. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, bin heute Morgen gerade aus der Bretagne zurückgekommen.
Angelschein im Meer brauchst Du nicht, für die Flußmündungen auch nicht. Nur Mindestmaße beachten und beim Bar fängt dies fairerweise bei 42cm an.
Dolfin, wann soll es denn wo hin gehen?

@Rabi
Quiberon  und belle ile sind immer eine Reise wert und haben meistens schon einen südlichen Wettereinfluss. Auch durch die Lage im Meer gibt es dort viel weniger Niederschlag als am Festland. Außerdem findest Du auf einer Insel / Halbinsel immer ein geschütztes Plätzchen und gerade auf Quiberon auch eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Landschaft (Dünen, steile Felsküste,flache Felsküste, langen Sandstrand, kleine Sandbuchten....)
Guidings auf Wolfsbarsch in den Top-Revieren wird häufig angeboten. Ein Mietboot lässt sich sicherlich auch finden, aber es ist dort eine sehr gefahrenreiche Ecke, welche ich nicht mit einem führerschein freien Mietboot befahren würde.
Solltest Du Quiberon favorisieren, alles weitere über PN.


----------



## belgischerAngler (13. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Auch wenn es mittlerweile schon zu spät für dieses Jahr sein dürfte Fidde...

generell ist Ende Dezember immer ein guter Richtwert. Ab Oktober kommen die Fische meist richtig in Stimmung hauen sich in großen Schwärmen die Bäuche voll. Anfang/Mitte Januar ziehen die Fische dann in Richtung ihrer Laichgründe und versammeln sich in noch größeren Konzentrationen. Das ist der Zeitpunkt zudem man die Fische dann in Ruhe lassen sollte bis es im April wieder losgeht.

Wie ist denn dein Aufenthalt fangtechnisch verlaufen?

Beste Grüße aus Konstanz

Niklas


----------



## Fidde (22. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

*MMIIRRRCCOOO, *hier darfst Du noch ein paar Bilder und ein wenig Text einstellen. Bitte bitte!


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Leute - und danke für die Auskünfte.
In diesem Falle sind sie nicht für mich. Es geht um einen netten Kollegen und Gelegenheitsangler. Für den sind die Infos - ich rüste ihn nur mit Brandungsgeräten aus. Er wird in die Bretagne - irgendwo ums Kap herum - fahren.
Danke


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Fidde schrieb:


> *MMIIRRRCCOOO, *hier darfst Du noch ein paar Bilder und ein wenig Text einstellen. Bitte bitte!


 

Ja, ääääh nee...
Aber nur ein bisschen "vorne an"...
Erst nach dem Bericht kann ich hier in die vollen gehen...


----------



## Fidde (22. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Brav, danke Mirco!|pftroest:


----------



## Fidde (22. November 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Dann mach ich hier mal meinen kurzen Jahresrückblick. 
Ostern noch sehr kalt und dementsprechend wenig Fisch  -> noch keine Bar in Sicht.
Sommer sehr windig und daher viele Ausfalltage. Makrelen gehen wie immer im Sommer sehr gut. Bar geht bei mir nur zäh und ich muss mir die Fische hart erarbeiten. Es gibt aber auch gute Tage mit bis zu fünf Fischen im Boot. Am Ende des Sommers komme ich auf ca. 10 Fische (wobei ca. die Hälfte wieder schwimmt).
Herbstferien: Die heiße Bar-Zeit läute ich erst einmal mit dem Verlust meiner besten Köder ein! Früh morgens gehe ich bei allerbesten Bedingungen in die Felsen, montiere mir hochmotiviert einen Köder und lege nur kurz meine Köderbox in einer Felsspalte ab. Es kommt wie es kommen musste.... Ein Rauschen - und wo eben das Wasser noch zwei Meter unter mir war ist alles nass und die Köderbox tänzelt auf den Wellen davon!
Am nächsten Morgen bin ich schlauer und mache eine Ausfahrt mit dem Boot. Als Angelplatz habe ich mir die Leeseite einer Insel ausgesucht, da doch eine recht steife Briese vom Meer herein kommt.Als Köder wähle ich nach diversen Versuchen mit Gummigetier einen Hirowobbler, welcher ziemlich grundnah laufen dürfte und mächtig Druck macht. Ca. 10 Würfe geht alles gut, bis beim elften Wurf mein Köder so heftig gestoppt wird, dass es sich eigentlich nur um einen Hänger handeln kann - war klar. Zwei ,drei heftige Rucke verraten mir kurz darauf, dass zwar was großes am Haken hängt, aber es lebt! Nach heftiger Gegenwehr taucht ein Bar neben dem Boot auf der gut in den Siebzigern ist. Als ich den Fisch in meinen Meerforellenkescher bugsieren will, macht dieser sein gewaltiges Maul auf und spuckt mir den Köder vor die Füße um sich dann im Zeitlupentempo absinken zu lassen. #c
Die kommenden Tage tut sich garnichts und so wird der Verlust des großen Fisches doch plötzlich im nachhinein etwas schmerzlich. Sollte in diesem Herbst etwa garnichts gehen? --Und genau hier fasse ich den Entschluss in diesem Herbst wird es hier noch eine EXTRAWOCHE geben-- |supergri-- . In der zweiten Woche platzt endlich der Knoten und ich fange die Fische die ich so liebe in angemessen Größen zwischen 45cm und 55cm. Auch ein schöner gut 60er Fünfpfünder ist dabei :l und auch von den Felsen aus kann ich ein paar schöne Fische fangen. So kann ich ganz entspannt mein Boot warten und wegräumen, denn ich weiss, die Saison ist für dieses Jahr noch nicht beendet.

2ter Teil Herbst folgt in kürze.


----------



## Rabi (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So, Unterkunft ist gebucht und die Vorfreude groß! :vik:
Ende August gehts auf die Insel Quiberon. Freu mich auf alle Tipps zu der Gegend!#h


----------



## sascha2311 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo,


Ich fahre Anfang August nach La Grée Penvins,bei  *56370 Sarzeau *
Hat da in der Gegend schon mal jemand geangelt?
Wollte nämlich mein Angelzeug mitnehmen und mal mein glück probieren.(aber nur vom Ufer aus).

Welche Köder sollte ich am besten mitnehmen,wie schwer sollten  sie sein?
Muss die rute zwingend Salzwasserfest sein? Die Rolle ist es.Kann man normale Geflochtene nehmen oder sollte man alles auf 
Salzwasser umrüsten?
Sind einige fragen ich weiss,aber Ich probier das erste mal mein Glück am Meer.
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Antworten.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## adlerfisch (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo,


IMHO gibt es nur eine geflochtener Schnur.

Bin selbst ab Mitte Juni für 3 Wochen in Arzon und werde dort die Wölfe jagen. Geplant sind Spinnangeln mit Sbiro, GuFi und Wobbler, evtl. etwas Posenangeln.
In Porto Navalo soll es wohl die Möglichkeit geben, mit den Fischern raus zu fahren.

Hier findest Du noch einige Infos zu der Gegend:
http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/frankreich.html
Auf der Page auch allg. Infos zum Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch.


----------



## sascha2311 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hi adlerfisch,

Danke für die Antwort. Sehr interessante Seite .

Wünsch dir dann viel glück bei der "Wolfsjagd".

Gruss Sascha#h


----------



## Fidde (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hat nicht geklappt. S.u.


----------



## Fidde (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*





Ein paar Eindrücke von Ostern.:q


----------



## Kamasage (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

yo fidde! digges Petri!

morgen gehts los auf die ile d'oleron...
und hoffentlich gibts dort auch das ein oder andere silber!

amic. d.


----------



## Fidde (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Das war einer von über 10  bei einer Ausfahrt! (die meisten schwimmen wieder)


----------



## Fidde (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Viel Erfolg und schönen Urlaub #h


----------



## Kamasage (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hast du ihnen gesagt, dass sie n bissl weiter südlich schwimmen sollen 

danke!


----------



## Jan84 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Atlantikfreunde,

fahre anfang Juni wieder in die Bretagne zum Angeln und habe mich im Winter mit allerhand neuem Equipment zum Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch eingedeckt 

Ein Bekannter von mir meinte nun das der Juni eine sehr schlechte Zeit ist um vom Land aus zu angeln?! 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen zu dieser Zeit?  
Eher vom Boot in direkter Ufernähe? Weiter draußen? oder alles mumpitz??

Viele Grüße
Jan :vik:


----------



## Fidde (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Juni geht, es gibt aber natürlich noch bessere Monate.
Boot ist immer gut!
Finden kommt immer vor fangen!


----------



## Plolo (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

so diesen Tröt wieder aus der Versenkung hol....


wir fahren dieses Jahr August - September weit südlich (an die tollen.. Sandstrände bei Bordaux |evil, genauer an Bassin d´Arcachon....

habt Ihr Erfahrung was dort an den Sandstränden so geht ?
Boot haben wir nicht...
und ja - wir werden bestimmt einmal an Pointe de Grave fahren....

dabei habe ich meine MeFo Rute und eine Spinnrute mit 20-50g Wg....
Naturköderangeln will ich eigentlich nicht machen, weil mich die tausend Wespen schnell nerven...

viele Grüße
Lars
PS: *denTrötaufmerksamverfolg*


----------



## Fidde (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

moin nach Glücksburg,
von der geographischen Lage her gibt es dort sehr viele interessante Fischarten wie z.B. Dorade Royale, Adlerfisch (Maigre),viele Rochen und natürlich auch Bar, sowie den kleinen gefleckten Bruder vom Bar.
An den ewig weiten und monotonen Sandstränden dürfte es aber schwierig sein Hotspots zu finden, nimm also eine Wathose mit und versuche dein Glück!


----------



## Plolo (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

wieso eigentlich im August eine Wathose ? reicht nicht ne Badehose |bla: ?

na - vielleicht sollte ich doch ne Naturköderrute mitnehmen....Dorade beisst glaub ich nicht auf Kunstköder...


wir wohnen dort auf dem Campingplatz direkt an der Landzunge zwischen den Bassin d´Archon und dem Atlantik
wenn ich bis zur Fahrrine dort komme müsste doch eigentlich was gehen, weil ja alle Fische dort vorbeikommen, wenn sie ins Bassin schwimmen....jedenfalls hoffe ich das

Adlerfische habe ich gehört...aber bisher nur vom Boot...mal sehen

vielleicht packe ich einfach meine Brandungsrute mit ein.....aber soviel Gepäck...
wenn ich an Dorade denke...leckerlecker

hmmm

Lars


----------



## Fidde (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Plolo schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich im August eine Wathose ? reicht nicht ne Badehose |bla: ?
> 
> 
> Adlerfische habe ich gehört...aber bisher nur vom Boot...mal sehen
> ...



Wieso Boot? nimm doch die Luftmatratze :m
Die großen Doraden gehen glaube ich auch auf Kunstköder.#c
Ich wüsste da schon was, was einen großen Bibi imitiert|supergri (kann ich hier aber nicht posten, ich will nicht das nächste Boardferkel sein!).


----------



## Plolo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

jep - mein Bellyboot ist schon startklar :m
nein im Ernst...bevor das noch einer falsch versteht....

meine MeFo Rute hat nur ein Wg von 10-30g - ich habe da etwas bedenken, dass am Atlantik schneller mal ein "großer" einsteigt und mir meine  Angel zerlegt


Hotspots dort werden Häfen und eben die Fahrrinne sein....über Sand...hmmmm vielleicht Platten ? Knurrhähne ?


Lars


----------



## Fidde (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Also erst einmal wird am Atlantik meistens viel feiner gefischt als erwartet, und einen Fisch an die Leine zu bekommen ,der über Sandgrund deine Ausrüstung zerlegt #c|kopfkrat
Auch Wolfsbarsche fressen mit Vorliebe Sandaale... warum also nicht in der Morgen- und Abenddämmerung am Sandstrand Stecke machen? Machst du doch für Mefo auch oder?
Illex hat im Übrigen ein paar kräftige Wobbelruten im Sortiment.


----------



## Plolo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ist ein bisschen geträumt #h
Aber wer weiß #h


----------



## fischa (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hi, ich fahre diese sommerferien auch in die bretagne auf die halbinsel von quiberon und bin da direkt neben dem port haliguen.
ich möchte dort am liebsten wolfsbarsch fangen, freue mich aber wegen meinem eher schlechten glück eigentlich pber jeden fisch, der gut schmeckt.
ich wollte fragen, ob ich dort eher am hafen, oder an der cote sauvage fischen soll und wie ich am besten wo angel. was könnte ich im hafen fangen und was an der cote sauvage?
ich würde mich über eure antworten sehr freunen.
danke schonmal im voraus.

gruß isaac


----------



## fischa (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

gibt es vielleicht auch standard montagen, auf die man sehr viel verschiedenes fängt? ich habe kein boot
normalerweise bin ich in norwegen unterwegs, aber in der bretagne scheint es ja nicht so einfach zu laufen mit den ficshen


----------



## Pinseler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo fischa,

vom 13. bis 27. August werde ich auch in Quiberon sein. Im aktuellen RAUBFISCH ist ein Bericht über die Wolfsbarschangelei in Quiberon - jedoch bezieht sich der Bericht auf den November und die Bootsangelei. Für August sind mittelmäßige Fänge zu erwarten - laut RAUBFISCH. Ich habe mir vorgenommen, die Cote Sauvage zu befischen und zwar vom Ufer aus mit Mefo-Blinkern, Wobblern und Poppern, da der Untergrund sehr hängerträchtig sein soll. Desweiteren möchte ich versuchen, noch Sardinen und Makrelen zu angeln. Vielleicht eignet sich dafür die Mole von Port Maria. Auf der Internetseite http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/ scheinen mir gute Tips zu sein. 

Tight Lines
Stephan


----------



## adlerfisch (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Fischa,

ich war bis vor 2 Wochen am Golf von Morbihan und von dort auch einen Tag auf der Quiberon.
Die äusserste Südspitze hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Wg. dem starkem Westwind habe ich auf deren Ostseite mit 40g Spiro und GuFi geangelt. Die Westseite sieht aber auch sehr gut aus. Ein Franzose in  meiner Nähe hat mit Wasserkugel und Garnele einen untermassigen WB gefangen und released; mehr war nicht.
Ansonsten Super-Wetter, ich habe mit Pol-Brille 3 größere Wolfsbarsche gesehen, die wie wild auf meinen Köder(SlugnGo 6'') los sind und im letzten Moment dann doch wieder abgedreht haben, ohne zu beissen. Das war ca. 1,5 h vor HW. Wiederholungen und Versuche mit unterschiedlichen und auch kleineren GuFis haben auch nichts mehr gebracht. Das Wasser ist dort je nach Flut max. 1-3 m, sehr felsig mit tieferen Rinnen, aus denen die Fische hochgeschossen sind.
Leider hatte ich keine Gelegenheit, es dort noch einmal zu versuchen.


----------



## Pinseler (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ich werde dann auch an der Südspitze Conguel wohnen. Diese Landzunge habe ich mir auch schon per Google Satelite angesehen und als WB Revier ausgemacht. Freu mich schon.
Gibt es dort eigentlich Sardinen oder Makrelen im August?
Tight Lines
Stephan


----------



## fischa (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

vielen dank für eure antworten.

ich habe in einigen büchern gestöbert. es soll dort im vom frühjahr bis herbst viele makrelen und meerbrassen geben. eigentlich gibt es da alle fische im sommer, falls sie dorthin kommen. wir haben freunde dort und das meiste, was sie fangen sind makrelen und meeräschen, aber die ziehen im segelboot paternoster hinter sich her.
ich denke auch, daaa ich spinnfischen werde, aber auch posenfischen. ich probiere einiges aus und findew für mich dann die beste möglichkeit. da ich direkt am hafen an der ostseite bin, werde ich vermutlich mehr im hafen fischen. mal sehen was sich ergibt. eine notlösung soll angeblich immer ein fischfetzen aus der weißen bauchseite einer makrele mit spirolino vorgeschaltet sein.

gruß, isaac.


----------



## Pinseler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Wann bist Du denn dort, fischa?


----------



## fischa (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

ich werde dort von ende august bis mitte september sein


----------



## fischa (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

habe mir jetzt ein paar mefo blinker und einen silbernen wobbler von megabass bestellt. vor allem weil der wobbler 8cm lang ist, wie die beutefische von wolfsbarschen, und er ca. 1,5m tief läuft, soll er sehr gut für wolfsbarsche sein.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

wäre mir zu klein ;-)
100ér DD Arnaud von Illex, oder n 130ér Daiwa Seabasshunter sind da eigentlich die bessere Wahl...
Oder halt nen "Slug Go" am Jogkopf...

Ich bin (hoffe ich *zu Fidde Guck*) im November wohl auch wieder da ;-)

Machen aber auch süchtig die Dinger :g


----------



## Pinseler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Schade, ich fahre am 27 August wieder nach hause. Wir hätten ja sonst mal zusammen auf die Pirsch gehen können.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

so, ich hab in den letzten wochen still diesen trööt verfolgt, um mich auf den familienurlaub vorzugereiten. entsprechend hab ich nur ne spinnrute mitgenommen und ein paar mefoblinker, um wolfsbarsche zu fangen. aber es kam ganz anders.
am dritten tag bei ebbe (ja ich weiss, man angelt nur bei flut) auf die felsen geklettert, blinker rausgepfeffert, beim 5. wurf fisch! ein hornhecht, der sich beim rausheben auf den felsen noch vor dem grill retten konnte. die nächsten 1000 würfe in den nächsten tagen bei ebbe und flut, sonne und nacht brachten gar nix!

für den, der noch nie da war ( ich war fast im westlichsten zipfel von finistere, 50 km westlich von roskoff) und villeicht nur das mittelmeer kennt: das wasser ist a...kalt (13 Grad im Juli) und glasklar, im gegensatz zum mittelmeer schwimmen nicht dicke meeräschen und hunderte bunte kleinfische in jedem hafen und jeder bucht rum, man sieht quasi bis auf einzelne meeräschen und wenig brutfisch gar kein fisch. die kormorane fangen überwiegend kleine plattfische über sandboden. klaasse denen im glasklraen wasser vom felsen aus zuzusehen.

dann hatte ich das glück, einen fischer dazu zu bewegen mich mitzuhemen. er hat reusen draussen und fängt mit handleinen makrelen, auch mit schwerer grundangel fischt er. da war ich natürlich sofort dabei. 
zuerst köderfische mit dem heringspaternoster fangen, sandaale von ca 25 cm. ich dachte immer sand und aal, das hört sich nach grund an, gefangen haben wir sie in allen wassertiefen von 20 m (grund) bis zur oberfläche. gelegentlich fingen wir auch auf die lancon (Sandaal) paternoster auch schon makrelen. so einen sandaal hab ich mir dann an die grundrute gehängt, während er mit der handleien makrelen fing. in 1/2 stunde gabs dann einen lieu (Steinköhler) und einen bar (Wolfsbarsch), dann mussten wir zu den Reusen. Eine hing leider am felsen fest, so dass wir sie drin liesen, in der hoffnung dass der gezeitenwechsekl sie freischüttelt, die andere brachte eine seespinne und einen hummer. dann noch eine zünftige croq (frz brotzeit) an bord mit flutes und leberpastete, nach 3 stunden war schon alles vorbei.
es waren ca 8 boot an diesem hotspot. laut Maurice ein sicheres zeichen, dass zur zeit nix geht, sonst wären es bis zu 40!. daher auch der schlechte fang ....

Das war mein kleiner fangbericht.


----------



## potta0001986 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo an alle Bretagnefans, 

Hab mich heut Morgen durch den ganzen Tread gelesen und muss sagen das es mich in den Finger kribbelt endlich meine Köder wieder ins französiche Salzwasser zu donnern

Fahre seit vielen Jahren (bestimmt 20) jedes Jahr in die Bretagne! Früher mit den Eltern, heut mit meinen eigenen Kindern! Natürlich muss die Angel auch immer mit
Wir gehen jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren nach Gâvre in der Nähe von Lorient! Am meisten fischen wir in der petite mer de Gâvre! Praktizieren da so eine Art Brandungsangeln nur etwas leichter! Bei Ebbe gibt es viele Leute die dort Muscheln, Würmer, etc aufsammeln (pêche à pied)! Und sobald das Meer steigt kommen auch die Fische um den umgewühlten Boden zu durchsuchen! Wir haben dort schon viele Fische gefangen! Vorallem WB, Aal und Doraden!
Wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich mehr spinnern und so komme ich zu meiner Frage! Kennt jemand von euch diese wunderschöne Halbinsel und kann mir sagen wo er mit dem spinnern erfolgreich war da meine Versuche im letzten Jahr kläglich gescheitert sind!  Da wo ich mit der Brandungsrute fische halten sich die Grössen der WB in Grenzen! Denkt ihr die Chance einen Grossen zu erwischen steigt wenn ich an die Spitze der Insel angle wo es sehr felsig ist oder ist es ratsamer dort zu fischen wo die Kleinen sind?

Fahre jetzt Anfang September für 2 Wochen hin und freu mich schon riesig!!!

Freu mich auf eure Antworten

mfg aus Luxemburg #h
Michel


----------



## Pinseler (8. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ich habe von der Algenpest in der Bretagne gehört, aber ich hoffe, dass es die an der Westküste (Quiberon, Lorient,...) nicht gibt. Oder gehe ich falsch in meiner Annahme?
Tight Lines!


----------



## potta0001986 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo, 
also wie es jetzt mit der Algenpest dort aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich erst Ende August dort bin:
Aber in Gâvre hatten wir bis noch nie ein Problem damit und hoffe sehr dass es so bleibt!
Dieser Thread scheint ja nicht so gut besucht zu sein???
mfg aus Luxemburg
Michel


----------



## Pinseler (10. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Auf der webcam sieht man auch nichts.


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

an der nordküste von brignogan bis roskoff war fast nix, nur im wellensaum sind ein paar algen und tang rumgeschwabbelt. einen großen schritt drüber, klares wasser. am blinker blieb nie was hängen, außer tang. aber der war noch fest, nix im wasser treiebndes


----------



## Fidde (14. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, hier tut sich ja was! Algenpest auf Quiberon? keine Spur! 
In diesem Sommer hatten eindeutig die Tintenfische (Sepia) das Zepter übernommen. Fänge von über 30 Stück waren leicht zu erzielen. Wolfsbarsche waren nur zeitweise gut zu fangen. Ein paar schöne Fische sind aber doch ins Boot gekommen, der größte hatte 59,5 cm und 1950g... verfehlte also klar das 60er Ziel, so wie die 2kg Marke.
Eine echte Kirsche schlitzte leider kurz nach dem Biss aus.
Ein sehr verregneter, windiger und kalter Sommer mit etlichen wetterbedingten Ausfalltagen.
Fotos werde ich die Tage noch einstellen.

Wolfsbarschangeln auf Quiberon tststs ..... wer schreibt denn sowas ??  

Mirco ?#6


----------



## Fidde (15. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*


----------



## Fidde (15. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

naaaaa, da ging doch was ;-)

Ich bin auch wieder zuhause Fidde, also kannst dich mal melden wegen des "Goldenen Herbstes" ;-)


----------



## Schütti (21. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo Bretagne-Spezialisten,

wir planen gerade eine Wohnmobiltour durch die Bretagne für den nächsten Sommer und ich würde gerne ein bisschen auf Makrele und Wolfsbarsch angeln #6. Da ich sonst immer nach Fehmarn mit dem eignene Boot (3m Schlauchi mit 5 PS) fahre, wollte ich nur den Aussenboarder mitnehmen und mir ein offenes Hartschalenboot leihen. 

Die Frage ist nun, gibt´s dort evtl. auch Campinplätze auf denen man sich ein Boot leihen kann und wie sieht´s mit der Angelei von der Felsenküste aus ;+.

Besten Dank im Voraus...

Gruss Schütti


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

UUUUUIIIIHHH, mit nem "Akkuquirrl" willst du auf den Atlantic???

SEEEEHR gewagt... :g

Ich würde dir raten einen RICHTIGEN Motor zu nutzen, denn wenn du mit deinem "Handrührer" mal in ein paar Stromschnellen kommst (gibt es dort ja nun in den Klippen das eine oder andere mal...) dann drehst du dich nicht nur im Kreise, sondern wirst in echte "Schwulitäten" kommen!! |bigeyes


----------



## Baitcaster (22. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moinsen!
Da Bootangler und Fidde mir von den Wölfen in Frankreich vorgeschwärmt haben, ist für den September bei mir auch noch eine Tour geplant. 
Es geht aber nicht so weit runter(meiner Frau sei Dank#q), sondern wir bleiben bei Freunden im Raum Calais.
Gibt dort auch ein paar nette Stellen und ist nicht ganz so windanfällig.
Was ich dort antesten will, ist mit dem SOT raus..Aber nur,wenn das Wetter es zulässt. Ansonsten geht´s mit dem großen Boot zum Fischen.

Der erste Wolf(56cm) ist auch schon gefangen worden, allerdings weiter nördlich in Süd-Norwegen im Juni diesen Jahres
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3371623&postcount=3


----------



## Schütti (22. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Boot angler schrieb:


> UUUUUIIIIHHH, mit nem "Akkuquirrl" willst du auf den Atlantic???
> 
> SEEEEHR gewagt... :g
> 
> Ich würde dir raten einen RICHTIGEN Motor zu nutzen, denn wenn du mit deinem "Handrührer" mal in ein paar Stromschnellen kommst (gibt es dort ja nun in den Klippen das eine oder andere mal...) dann drehst du dich nicht nur im Kreise, sondern wirst in echte "Schwulitäten" kommen!! |bigeyes


 

Nun ja, ich fahre nun bereits seit gut 10 Jahren mit dem Boot zum Angeln raus und der Atlantik ist nicht die Ostsee das weiss ich auch, aber ich mache mit dem Boot immerhin 25 km/h laut meinem GPS und ein 70 PS Motor kann auch auf dem Wasser streiken und du musst rudern :m. Mach dir mal um meine Sicherheit keine Sorgen.

Mal sehen was noch so an Info´s kommt, die ich gebrauchen kann...#6


----------



## belgischerAngler (22. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Zwar nicht aus dem Golf, dennoch aber aus französischen Gefilden: 60+ aus dem Ärmelkanal:

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/324/p8150004d.jpg


----------



## Baitcaster (22. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Petri! Lass mir noch ein paar drin bis September


----------



## Gohann (22. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Zwar nicht aus dem Golf, dennoch aber aus französischen Gefilden: 60+ aus dem Ärmelkanal:
> 
> http://img155.*ih.us/img155/324/p8150004d.jpg



Hallo belgischer Angler, Schöner Wolf!#6 Da Du den Fisch im Ärmelkanal gefangen hast, würde mich mal interessieren, Von welchem Hafen aus Du gestartet bist! Ich nehme mal an von Belgien aus. Die Frage hört sich wahrscheinlich etwas komisch an. Du scheinst ja von einem Kleinboot aus zu Angeln. Ich kenne die Ecke sehr gut und war schon oft mit Charterbooten von Oostende und Nieuwpoort aus auf Dorsch und Wolfsjagd. Kleinboote habe ich an den Fangplätzen noch nie gesehen. Die ersten Fangträchtigen Stellen liegen eigentlich bei den Westhinderwracks, die liegen um 20 KM von Nieuwpoort weg. Frage ist nun: Stehen die Fische so nah unter Land, befischt ihr Wracks oder Sandbänke in Ufernähe, oder hab ich mich vom Foto Täuschen lassen und Du hast ein Boot mit richtig Feuer drin? Kläre mich bitte mal auf.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Fidde (22. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

#6 Schönes Ding Niklas, aber die großen holen wir uns im Herbst, oder? Einen wirklich dicken habe ich leider verloren.

@Schütti
Lass dich nicht verrückt machen. Nimm dein Schlauch mit, Hartschalenboote sind lange nicht so seetüchtig und nur eine Schale habe ich noch nirgends zu mieten gesehen. 3m sind wirklich nicht viel, in geschützten Ecken kannst Du damit aber bei gutem Wetter raus. Ist ja meistens eh nicht weit. Uferangeln geht gut u nd macht riesen Laune.


----------



## belgischerAngler (22. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

@ Gohann. 

Den Fisch habe ich ca 1km vor der Küste gefangen und weiter entferne ich mich meistens auch nicht. Maximal 1,5km. Ich bin aber nicht in Belgien sondern in der Normandie unterwegs. Genauer in der Halbinsel des Cotentin, 35km südöstlich von Cherbourg. Die Spots liegen hier zumeist zwischen 0 und 2000m vor der Küste in maximal 35m Tiefe. 5m Schlauchboot und 50 PS wären mir zwar auch lieber, aber momentan muss es noch das 4,2m Hartschalenboot mit 5 PS tuen. Da kann man nicht bei jedem Wetter raus, aber dicke Fische kann man trotzdem fangen . Wir befischen bei uns Hauptsächlich aus dem Relief hervorstechende Felsnasen und Sandbänke.... eben die Orte an denen die Strömung gebrochen wird und mehr Futter unterwegs ist.

@Fidde:
Ich bin ab September für ein Semester am Politikwissenschaftlichen Institut in Grenoble und werde wohl das eine oder andere WE in der Normandie verbringen, schauen wir mal was die dicken machen. Gestern Abend hatte ich einen Riesen an der Rute. Der Drill dauerte ca eine Minute mit extrem schweren Kopfschlägen und dann hat er das Material zerfetzt. Ich schätze den Fisch auf 80+.... naja hier gibt es so einige Kapitale. Vor einem Monat wurde am selben Ort ein 95er gefangen.

Kleiner Tipp noch für die Köderkiste: Meine Neuentdeckung heißt Castaic Jerky J. Ich fische ihn am liebsten in der Farbe bluegill mit den Pogy Heads von Berkley /Pure Fishing mit ca 14g.

http://img.pecheur.com/leurre-castaic-jerky-j-z-482-48286.jpg

Der auf dem Foto wurde allerdings mit dem Absolut Worm in lila und einem 30g Storm Lipweight Shad Bleikopf gefangen.

LG

Niklas


----------



## Baitcaster (23. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hatte mich mit Fidde schon darüber unterhalten...
Eigentlich müssten die Flash J 5`` von Fish Arrow auch funzen. http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Softba....html?XTCsid=7f36c26b04180a715af2fdf0a04490af
Da habe ich noch einen ganzen Schwung von da.
Genau so von diesen hier http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Softbaits-Jigs/Sonstige/Mama-Worm-Fish::919.html


----------



## belgischerAngler (23. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Die funktionieren bestimmt beide gut, wobei ich No 1 etwas überteuert finde. Für den selben Preis bekommst du von den Castaics 10.


----------



## Gohann (23. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hi Niklas, Danke für die Antwort. Diese Ecke der Normandie kenne ich auch ganz gut. Habe dort 2004 meinen Sommerurlaub verbracht. Wir haben dort in einem Haus gewohnt, welches nur 4KM von den Landungsstränden aus dem Krieg lag. Ich habe die Strände zwischen den Austernbänken befischt. Da trieben sich Wölfe um 40 cm und Makrelen rum. Leider hab ich nichts gefangen. Charterboote waren auch Fehlanzeige. Ich konnte aber Boote auf Sichtweite beobachten, die auch Fische landeten.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## belgischerAngler (26. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Heyhey!

Gestern waren wir mal wieder unterwegs und konnten u.a. diesen Wolf erwischen

http://img263.*ih.us/img263/832/p8250380copie.jpg

Als schönen Zusatz durften wir am Ende der Fahrt noch ein paar Delfine beobachten.

Gefangen wurde der Fisch auf einen Illex Shad


----------



## Schütti (27. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Also wenn ich das hier so lese, scheint ihr ja echte Wolfsbarsch-Spezialisten zu sein #6. Da ich nach ca. 10 Jahren Fehmarn (Dorschangeln) mal was anderes sehen will, werde ich wohl mein Boot mit in die Bretagne nächstes Jahr nehmen.

Da ich auf dem Gebiet "Wolfbarsche" aber ein echtes Greenhorn bin, hätte ich mal die Frage ob ihr eher in Grundnähe oder im Mittelwasser angelt und wie die Köderführung aussieht.

Habe mal in Holland gesehen wie grosse Wolfsbarsche an der Oberfläche jagten und dort mit einer Weitwurfpose beangelt wurden.

Bin mal gespannt wie ihr das macht...


----------



## Fidde (27. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hi Schütti, die Wölfe befische ich dort wo sie sind... :mWolfsbarsche haben aber kein Problem damit, wenn sie mal ein paar Meter schwimmen müssen.
Stell dich doch auch auf kämpferische Makrelen und Lippis ein, die sind einfacher zu fangen und machen auch ziemlich Laune.

Niklas, schönes Tier #6. Wir beide gehen irgendwann mal gemeinsam auf die Jagd . Ich bleibe am Ball. Schönen Aufenthalt in F.
|wavey:


----------



## Baitcaster (27. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Schöner Fisch, Petri!


----------



## belgischerAngler (28. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Wenn Du mit einem Echolot unterwegs bist, dann solltest Du auch immer dort den Köder präsentieren, wo Du den Fisch siehst. Ich persönlich fische aber auch häufig ohne Echolot und versuche dann immer so 0-2m über dem Grund zu fischen. Die Führungsweise hängt immer vom Köder ab. 

Shad:Möglichst weit rauswerfen und dann ganz lange Züge mit der Rute, nah am Boden.

Slugs: Kurze und wesentlich hektischere Sprünge

Darts wie die "Fritte" von Illex: Sehr schnelle und ruckartige Präsentation, häufig im Mittelwasser

Und wenn Du an der Oberfläche Aktivität hast ist immer noch der Superspook von Heddon in Blau die beste Wahl. Bonnie 128 in weiß und ZClaw in gelb sind zwar auch gut, aber sehr teuer.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir weiter helfen konnte.

LG

Niklas


----------



## Schütti (28. August 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

#6Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Da ich das nächste Jahr das erste Mal dort sein werde, wäre ich dankbar für ein paar Info´s über Küstenangelplätze, falls das Wetter zum Bootsangeln nicht mitspielt.

Ich denke da vorrangig an die vielen Klippen mit tiefem Wasser. Ich war mal vor ein paar Jahren auf Bornholm und habe dort von einem Klippenplatz 7 gute Dorsche in 1,5 Stunden gefangen. Das Wasser war dort 13 m tief (in Wurfweite). Ich würde dann mit einer etwas stärkeren Spinnrute angeln (ca. 60-100g Wurfgewicht).

Vielleicht hat jemand die Möglichkeit mal ein Google-Earth-Bild mit markierten Plätzen einzustellen. Da wir mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs sein werden, bin ich ja flexibel...|rolleyes


----------



## Fidde (5. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, die Bretagne-Urlauber unter Euch müssten doch wieder zurück sein. Wie war`s ?


----------



## Pinseler (6. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So war es, ein schwieriges Geschäft:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225527

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Rabi (7. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ich bin seit einer Woche wieder zurück. Für eine Woche war St. Barbe, kurz vor Quiberon mein Zuhause. Natürlich hatte ich auch meine Angelausrüstung dabei und war (dank Euch) bestens für das Revier informiert. Leider hat aber mein Handgelenk nicht mitgemacht. Das habe ich mir vor dem Urlaub noch kaputt gemacht und laut Doc. sollte ich es nicht belasten. Aber da man sich im Urlaub ja schneller erholt, hoffte ich, dass es noch was werden würde. Leider nicht. Und mit angeschlagenen Knochen fehlt dann auch etwas die Motivation.
Somit bin ich in der Woche kein einziges Mal fischen gewesen. Dafür hab ich mir aber ein bisschen das Revier angeschaut. Alle Angler, die ich gesehen habe, haben mit Paternostern unter der Pose gefischt. Spinnfischer = Fehlanzeige. In den Häfen konnte ich auch nur Brutfische rum schwimmen sehen. Außer in Vannes. Im dortigen Hafen haben sich die Fische geradezu gestapelt. Allerdings habe ich dort niemanden angeln sehen#c
Aber in die Bretagne werde ich wieder fahren! Und das mit gesunden Händen:g


----------



## Fidde (8. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Also was den Befischungsdruck angeht, täuscht die Zahl der Boote etwas. Die meisten benutzen ihr Boot regelmäßig um ihre Reusen und Hummerkörbe zu kontrollieren. Gelegentliches Angeln betreiben sicher auch viele, aber meistens auf Makrelen und Sepia. Die Angelei gezielt auf Bar betreiben garnicht so viele, so dass man immer wieder die gleichen Leute trifft. Viel mehr ins Gewicht fallen dürfte da die Flotte der Berufsfischer, die mit Langleinen gezielt Bar fangen.
Was die Uferangler betrifft , so sind dieses im Sommer zu 95% genau so Urlauber wie ihr. Wenn ich mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer aus unterwegs bin, so treffe ich schon den einen oder anderen Spinfischer.Es ist aber auch ein sehr langer Küstenabschnitt mit sehr vielen Hotspots, so verteilen sich  die Angler eben gut.
Die Fische in Vannes sind Meeräschen und somit echte Schmutzfische die keinen kulinarischen Wert haben. 
Rabi, St.Barbe ist wirklich schnuckelig oder? Natürlich siehst Du die meisten Fische nicht! Taucherbrille, Flossen und Anzug an und an der richtigen Stelle rein ins Wasser - dann kanst Du auch was sehen!

P.S.ie Marktpreise für Bar sind doch in Ordnung. Der Einsatz ist auch entsprechend hoch. Lieber weniger verkaufen und für morgen noch was drinlassen #6


----------



## belgischerAngler (9. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Die Ligneur richten im Prinzip keinen Schaden an, dafür sorgen die Schleppnetzfischer zu Genüge. Nichts desto trotz kann man ganz fantastische Fänge dort erzielen. Das Eldorado wo einem der Fisch vor die Füße springt erlebt man aber nur selten. Man muss sich auskennen und wirklich mit der Materie befassen. Bei mir hat das auch ein paar Jahre gedauert und jetzt komme ich eigentlich nie als Schneider nach Hause. Neben Ebbe und Flut müsst ihr auch die stärke des Tidenkoeffizienten beachten. Wenn der klein ist, dann wird es meist schon wesentlich schwieriger. Den Tenor, dass es dort keinen Fisch gibt hört man zu genüge von deutschen Anglern. Die Berichte in französischen Foren sprechen eine andere Sprache. Ich werde diesen Herbst nochmal ein intensives Wochenende am Ärmelkanal verbringen. Ein Bericht ist Ehrensache


----------



## Pinseler (9. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Den Tidenkoeffizienten habe ich nicht beachtet. Hab gerade nochmal die website besucht, auf der ich die Tidentabelle gefunden hatte: http://www.quiberon.com/index.php?id_site=1&option=marees&action=afficher_contenu
Leider ist der August nicht mehr verfügbar, so dass ich nicht sagen kann, ob der Tidenkoeffizient hoch oder niedrig war. 
Aber so ist das mit dem Angeln, man lernt nie aus.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Plolo (11. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So - wir waren am CAP FERRET (Westlich von Bordeaux) und ich konnte in den 3 Wochen leider ganze 3 Tage angeln gehen.

Gefangen habe ich (mal wieder) Stöcker (die verfolgen mich), die Einheimischen haben WoBa und Conger gefangen, mit Drop Shot an der Brandungsrute und Rollblei ! Irre ! Aber funktioniert


es waren ausserdem viele Tintenfische da, die man sehr einfach fangen konnte, waren aber sehr klein.

Insgesamt anglerisch eine sehr interessante Gegend, aber beim nächsten Mal habe ich auch meine Brandungsruten dabei !


Viele GRüße
Lars




PS: nervend waren in dieser Jahreszeit die Hornissen, die es in großer Zahl gab (weniger die Wespen) und auf alle natürlichen Köder reagierten, glücklicherweise sind sie sehr sehr friedlich und halten Abstand (wenn auch manchmal nicht viel)...


----------



## Baitcaster (20. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Bin auch wieder zurück und das Wetter hatte es letzte Woche, bis auf Donnerstag und Freitag(bis Nachmittag), leider nicht gut mit mir gemeint. Alle die an der Küste waren, wissen wie die Wellen peitschten
Donnerstag habe ich erstmal Frustkauf im Angelladen von Boulogne gemacht..http://www.alciumpeche.com/
Dann auf dem Rückweg die Spots angeschaut, um für Freitag zu planen.
Freitag passte alles ganz gut.Flut, Koeffizient, Möwen waren am Stechen und der Wind kam aus Süd-Ost. 
Perfekt für das Sit-on-Top-Kajak:q
Leider habe ich nur einen Wolfsbarsch bekommen können von 45, der sich einen Sakura-Snoop  voll einverleibte. Gefischt habe ich bei 7m Wassertiefe.
Die anderen Boote dort sind auch gleich weiter, aber mit dem Kajak konnte man sich bequem, ohne Scheuchwirkung, das Rauben anschauen. Nächstes Mal nehme ich mir noch GPS mit auf´s Boot, um die gleichen Driften nochmal zu setzen. Das war recht anstrengend, die Kante wieder zu finden.
Mal sehen, ob ich es nochmal dieses Jahr rüber schaffe, aber im Juli bin ich wieder spätestens am Start anner Kanalküste|wavey:


----------



## belgischerAngler (20. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Schön mal wieder Neuigkeiten von der Front zu bekommen. Ich werde mich Mitte Oktober mal wieder gen Norden bewegen und versuchen den einen oder anderen Wolf zu überreden... Die letzten Ausfahrten meines Kollegen schienen bisland ziemlich erfolgreich und bis Anfang/Mitte November wird die Saison jetzt eigentlich nur noch besser...


----------



## Fidde (21. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Petri Hendrik! Ein Wolf ist immer noch viel besser als kein Wolf. Hattest Du keine Wobbler mit? Eigentlich läuft es damit am besten wenn das Federfieh jagt. Du mußt nur die richtige Lauftiefe finden, dann geht es meist schon fast von selbst.


----------



## Baitcaster (21. September 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ich bin ja auch froh über den Fisch, da es ja auch zum Anfang so aus sah, das ich überhaupt nicht raus kam

War ja auch nur ein rein schnuppern, jetzt weiss ich wo ich sofort hin muss, um die ufernahen Stellen zu befischen.
Ich will mal schauen, ob der Oktober(und meine Frau) mir noch ein windstilles W.e. schenken, das ich nochmal schnell rüber düsen kann!


----------



## ragbar (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Fidde schrieb:


> Moin, die Bretagne-Urlauber unter Euch müssten doch wieder zurück sein. Wie war`s ?


 
Hi,
bei mir wars aufgrund der Windverhältnisse und Algen schwierig, aber wenn die Ausfahrt möglich war, hat 's gekracht.
Eben typisch:

Mauvais temps= bonne peche

Wenig Fische, dafür aber auch mal Große ( Bar )

2.5kg, 3,8 und eine Maschine von 5.3kg.

Dazwischen welche zwischen 35-50 cm und etliche Aussteiger, die sich nach herunterreissen von einigen Metern Schnur losmachten.....

Man hört und liest aber , daß es überall Zahlenmäßig steil abwärts geht, das macht Angst um die Zukunft.

Als ärgerlich empfand ich Einheimische, die mich beim Fang beobachteten und dann die Stellen mit beköderten Langleinen über 300m zustellten.
Das Legen von diesen Wilderer-Fallen gehört gesetzlich verboten, die killen auch noch so kleine Bar von gerade mal 20cm.
Und das machen Leute, die da wohnen und Interesse an einer fischereilichen Zukunft haben müßten..
Wenn ich sehe, wie die mit den Beständen und den Tieren selbst umgehen,ohne Respekt und mit welcher Grausamkeit,geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf.
Vorschriften gibts schon aber jeder scheixxt drauf und holt raus, was geht.

So wie zwei" Angler", die an der Slippe im Hafen gerade 5 volle Fischkisten ( Einheitsgröße Coop. de Peche) mit Saint-Pierre anlandeten, wohlgemerkt waren das KEINE Neben-oder Vollerwerbsfischer, sondern nur Angler.
Auf meine Frage bekam ich zur Antwort: "Pour la table familial" 

Ja nee, is klar.

Ach ja, wir waren in Finisterre, bei Quimper.

Grüße
Erik


----------



## ragbar (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Bilder:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Das Erste zeigt den 3+ Fisch, das zweite den 5+


----------



## belgischerAngler (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Wuha, da hats ja gekracht bei dir, Petri!


----------



## ragbar (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Weitere Fotos :


























Diese drei Fische (bis auf den letzten) habe ich zum Verzehr entnommen.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Baitcaster (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Petri zu den Kirschen!!!

Ja, das mit den kleinen Wölfen ist mir in Nordfrankreich auch aufgefallen...Was da so alles in der Auslage von Fischgeschäften lag, gehörte nicht zu einer verantwortungsvollen Fischerei. Das die Zwerge überhaupt dort Abnehmer finden#q


----------



## ragbar (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Es fehlen vor allem wirksame und bei Verstößen gegen Mindestmaße ( die vor allem für Bar hochgesetzt auf mind 42cm gehören) und Bestimmungen gnadenlos horrende Bußgelder verhängende und Gerät und Boot beschlagnahmende Kontrollen.

Gut, das zu fordern ist zugegeben ur-deutsch, aber andernfalls seh ich schwarz für die Bestände begehrter Fischarten wie den Bar.

Es ist ungeheuerlich mitansehen zu müssen, wenn jemand 20 Jungtiere der 30cm Klasse auf einer Ausfahrt abmetzelt und am Bootsboden mit den Füßen tracktiert, weil die noch nicht richtig tot sind.

Kein Witz, so passiert.Der Typ hat die Fische während einer "Chasse" ( Vögel stürzen sich aufs Wasser, die Barsche drücken die Kleinfische an die Oberfläche) erwischt.:r

Und niemanden interessierts, ob das so okay geht.

Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn ich 3 Mal am Tag auf dem Wasser von Aufsichtsorganen angesteuert und kontrolliert werde, wenn ich dafür solche Untaten wie oben beschrieben geahndet sehen würde.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## ragbar (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Noch eins :


----------



## Fidde (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin. mein Herbstbesuch der Bretagne ist nun auch wieder vorbei. Zahlenmäßig kann ich nicht klagen. Einige Fische bis 60 cm konnte ich fangen, leider blieb die erhoffte Granate aber auch in diesem Jahr aus.Eric, schön dass es bei dir geklappt hat!
Damit keine geangelten Fische in den Handel gelangen, ist die Schwanzflosse halb wegzuschneiden. Dies wird auch kontrolliert!


----------



## belgischerAngler (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Große Wölfe gabs für mich während des letzten Aufenthaltes zwar nicht, dafür trieben sich aber ein paar nette Dorsche jenseits der 80cm herum:

http://img695.*ih.us/img695/4635/pa150755.jpg


----------



## ragbar (1. November 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Fidde schrieb:


> Moin. mein Herbstbesuch der Bretagne ist nun auch wieder vorbei. Zahlenmäßig kann ich nicht klagen. Einige Fische bis 60 cm konnte ich fangen, leider blieb die erhoffte Granate aber auch in diesem Jahr aus.Eric, schön dass es bei dir geklappt hat!
> Damit keine geangelten Fische in den Handel gelangen, ist die Schwanzflosse halb wegzuschneiden. Dies wird auch kontrolliert!


 
Fidde, 
das mit dem Wegschneiden der unteren Hälfte der Schwanzflosse weiß ich natürlich.
Bloß sieht ein solcherart verstümmelter Fisch auf einem Foto nicht mehr so schön aus wie vorher, daher besorge ich das NACH den Fangfotos.
Daß diese neue Regelung kontrolliert wird finde ich gut, allerdings richtet sich in unserer Gegend keiner danach.
Die Einheimischen Angler landen kiloweise unmarkierten Fisch an, niemanden interessierts, und keiner kontrolliert.
Kommt vielleicht noch.
Mir gefällt es jedoch, daß die Braconnage endlich EIN BIßCHEN bekämpft werden SOLL.
ZU merken war dieses Jahr davon jedoch nichts.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Baitcaster (2. November 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Gerade erst gesehen. Petri den Fängern der letzten Wochen!!!#6


----------



## ragbar (11. November 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hier, auf diesem Foto nach den eigentlichen Fangfotos am nächsten Tag, kann man schön sehen, daß ich die Markierung auch durchgeführt habe, wie vom neuen Gesetz gefordert :





Grüße
Erik


----------



## Baitcaster (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Wo sind die Bilder von Fidde und bootsangler???
Zeigt her eure schönen Fangbilder


----------



## Fidde (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hat einer was gefangen? wann? wo? Ich habe keine Bilder.#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

 ich hab mal ne Frage an euch: Thunfisch? Schonmal da unten gesehen? Oder seid ihr in zu untiefen Gewässern unterwegs.


----------



## ragbar (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne Frage an euch: Thunfisch? Schonmal da unten gesehen? Oder seid ihr in zu untiefen Gewässern unterwegs.


 
In der Rade de Brest werden jedes Jahr einige kleine, so 1-3kg, gefangen.
Gruß
Erik


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

1-3kg ist jan Witz, aber danke. Das e sie gibt ist damit schonmal klar, war es eigentlich vorher auch aber so ists besser. Ein guter Freund der Familie möchte nämlich mal gern da unten Tuna-Angeln. Delfine gibts bi ihm immerhin. Aber er mit seinem Segelschiffchen, hmm ic hglaub ja nicht das s klappt aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## **bass** (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hey, wollt mal fragen wann ihr glaubt dass wieder mit fängen von bar und lieu zu rechnen ist... hab vor so früh wie möglich im frühjahr mich für ein paar tage in dieppe oder le havre einzunisten...


----------



## ragbar (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

peche possible selon les conditions de printemps :

Je nach Wetterlage und Wassertemperatur, das ist manchmal Anfang April, manchmal aber auch erst Ende Mai, Mitte Juni.

Gruß

Erik


----------



## belgischerAngler (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Seelachs geht schon deutlich früher... je nach Jahr. Bei uns gehts normaler Weise im März los.

LG

Niklas


----------



## **bass** (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

werden nach langer überlegung nach st. malo fahren eindeutig bessere fänge möglich und von der küste her perfekt...
hoff mal bei diesem ''winter'' wird's im märz schon klappen, ich werde vorallem drauf achten dass die wassertemperatur über 10grad steigt...

hat jemand das mit dem ''coefficient'' verstanden, die meiste behaupten ja er sollte zwischen 70 und 90 liegen für die besseren fänge, ist mir ein bisschen egal da ich eh den ganzen tag angeln werde, jedoch würd's mich interressieren, da sind ja viele franzosen die einen ganz grossen wert drauf legen...


----------



## belgischerAngler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Der Coefficient gibt dir Auskunft über die stärke des Tidenhubs. Je größer der C, desto größer ist der Unterschied Ebbe/Flut und desto stärker sind damit auch die Strömungen. Ich würde dir empfehlen bei 70+ zu fischen. Ab 65 und drunter sind die Fische häufig weniger aktiv. Gerade wenn du nur so kurz fährst, solltest du wirklich drauf achten um nicht enttäuscht zu werden.


Wolfsbarsch kannst Du meiner Meinung nach (ich verfolge seit Jahren die einschlägigen Rubriken der jew. Zeitschriften und fische ca 150km nordöstlich) auch um St Malo um diese Zeit noch knicken, an der Westküste des Cotentin geht vom Ufer erst Anfang April wieder was, es sei denn dieser warme Winter hätte nicht alles von der Küste vertrieben, dann könntest du auch im März Glück haben. Wahrscheinlich ist das aber nicht. Wenn du Französisch sprichst, dann hör dich mal auf www.pecheaubar.com im Forum um, ob euch nicht jemand auf Seelachs mit rausnimmt. Um diese Jahreszeit sind 15 Pfünder über den Wracks eher die Regel. Vom Ufer aus sind im Winter eher Katzenhaie, Plattfische und eben kleinere Seelachse zu fangen.

LG

Niklas


----------



## **bass** (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

danke jetzt hab ich es auch verstanden ; ) pecheaubar absolut das geilste forum für diese angelei! ich hoff ja dass es im märz schon klappt verfolge eh das forum da findet man es raus ; ) wie gesagt wenn das wasser über 10grad geht dann wird's interressant!


----------



## Captain Ahab (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin Angelfreunde,
ich stell hier meine Frage auch mal rein.
ich bin Anfang September diesen Jahres für 2 Wochen in LaCaneau am Atlantik 400m vom Strand und ca. 45KM von Bordeaux entfernt.
Da habe ich mir überlegt mir eine günstige Brandungskombo zu kaufen und es dort mal mit dem Brandungsangeln zu probieren.
Kennt einer von Euch die Gegend und kann mir sagen ob ich es dort probieren soll und wenn ja, was man dort leckeres fangen kann?....oder soll ich mir das Geld für eine Einsteiger-Brandungskombo lieber sparen?!...weil die ecke nicht so wirklich spannend fürs brandungsangeln oder Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus ist?

Bin Euch echt für Ratschläge dankbar

Dickes Petri

Rich


----------



## ragbar (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ich ahb da zwar noch nicht geangelt, aber ich lese viel in frz. Angelmagazinen, daher kann ich Dir folgende Infos geben:

- die Strände dürften zu der Zeit noch von morgens bis abends zum Angeln gesperrt sein, wegen der Badegäste und der Angelhaken- Badegästefüße-Problematik

- diese zeiten sind beschränkt, so daß Du möglicherweise doch noch, abhängig von der Tide, zum Angeln kommst

- beim Brandungsangeln sind Doraden, Seezungen, Adlerfische und Wolfsbarsche fangbar

-beim Spinnfischen werden in der Brandung tw. große Wölfe mit Oberflächenködern gefangen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Allerdings würde ICH dir von ner Billigen Brandungscombo abraten... 
Denn diese Billigdinger taugen nichts, und wenn du wirklich nen guten Fisch ans Band bekommen solltest ist die Gefahr das dir deine Tolle 50 € Combo nicht nur den Dienst versagt sondern Du auch gleich noch nen Fisch mit schön Monofil-lametta verlierst...
Da unten solltest du schon vernünftiges Tackloe fischen um deine Fische dann auch erfolgreich und schonend anlanden zu können....

Mirco


----------



## Captain Ahab (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Danke Ragbar, dass ist ein guter Hinweis mit den gesperrten Stränden, da werd ich mich mal vorher beim Touri-Amt erkundigen...

Boot Angler...und wie siehts mit ner 100€ Brandungs- Kombo aus?!..hast du da nen Kauf-Tip?

Zum Spinnfischen hätte ich hier noch ne Daiwa Infinity mit 2,70m und ne RedArc Rolle, kann ich die hernehmen fürs Spinnfischen im Salzwasser oder ist die nach den 2 Wochen aufgefressen?!

Danke Gruß

Rich


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

uuuuhhhh, die Red Arc wird den Trip nicht überleben...
Selbst meine Infinity Q Zaion ist damit immer etwas unzufrieden wie das da unten abgeht und benötigt meist eine liebevolle pflege nach der Frankreich sause...
100€ combo... kann ja auch nix dolles sein... ne einigermassen gute Rute kostet nen Hunni...
Aber ein versuch ist es wert...

Mirco


----------



## ragbar (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

@captn ahab:
 Die Infinity 2.7m sollte gehen. Leider schreibst du nichts über das WG. Wenn's aber nicht über 80gr max ist,sollte es gehen.
Ne Red arc habe ich auch im Salzwasser in Betrieb,so lange Du die nicht mit Swasser übergießt oder eintauchst, ist das kein Problem. Auch von Sand, wie jede andere Rolle auch,solltest Du sie fernhalten. Nach dem Angeln stets unter einem Süßwasserhahn ordentlich abspülen. Vor dem Trip mal aufschrauben und ordentlich mit Graphitfett schmieren verhindert, daß Dir die Rolle das abspülen in Form von Schwergängigkeit übelnimmt.


----------



## Wolle76 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit meiner Kindheit Bretagne-Urlauber. In der Regel besuchen wir die Region um Erquy/Cap Frehel.

Damals, als Jugendlicher, habe ich dort auch geangelt aber das war eher laienhaftes Würmerbaden. 

Mittlerweile bin ich unter die Jagdtaucher/Harpunentaucher gegangen und bin damit auch recht erfolgreich.

In der region sieht man eigentlich bei jedem Tauchgang (bis zu 6h) Meeräschen, Wolfsbarsche, Hornhechte, diverse Plattfische und Lippfische reichlich. Dazu kommen noch seltenere Begegnungen mit kleinen Haien, Rochen, Sephia und Salmoniden (ka was genau für welche). Meine Hauptbeute sind aber eher Taschenkrebse, Seespinnen, Hummer und, wenn nicht gerade verboten, Jakobsmuscheln.

Gelegentlich begleite ich Angler die über Sand in der steigenden Flut Brandungsangeln. Ich war verblüfft wieviele Doraden die dort fangen. Zumal ich die beim tauchen noch nie gesehen habe.

Bei sinkender Flut bin ich übrigens mit einem Wurfnetz unterwegs. Damit fängt man super Lancon. Paniert und frittiert sind die Teile ein Gedicht. Und die Angler stehen auch schon immer Schlange wenn die mich sehen .... die wollen die Fischlein als Köder. Ab und an kommen auch die Meeräschen nah genug heran um die mit dem Netz zu fangen ... aber das ist selten.

Kennt noch jemand die Region??? Oder taucht noch jemand der hier unterwegs ist?


----------



## **bass** (20. April 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hey,

einfach mal so ein kleinen bericht, also die bretagne lohnt sich auch im april, wir haben sehr viele fische und auch tintenfische gefangen auf makrelenstücke sowie beim spinnfischen, leider waren die wolfsbarsche noch nicht da aber fisch ist zu holen... spinnfischen an den felsküsten vor allem auf gummis, und plumbsangeln am besten in hafen einfahrten...

gefangen haben wir (kenn die deutschen ausdrücke nicht alle)calamar, seiche, lippfische, lieu, taccauds, congre, meeräschen, eperlan, meeresspinnen, ein bisher nicht identifiziertes fischobjekt und seesterne ; ) also keine angst vor dem april! ; )


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Du hast Seesterne geangelt? Wie haste denn das gemacht!


----------



## **bass** (25. April 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

die waren ne echte plage! gebissen haben sie auf makrelefetzen... und jedesmal gleich zwei miteinander. auf 80m entfernung geht das richtig in den arm. die dinger herbei zu bekommen ; ) (im port de cabernet) 
ne echte plage... köderwechsel war jede halbe stunde nötig...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. April 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Wann laichen denn eigentlich die Wolfsbarsche in der Bretagne so im Schnitt? Ich bin dieses Jahr die ersten beiden Juniwochen in der Bretagne, war sonst nie vor August da, ist das Laichgeschäft da im Gange oder sind die schon durch? Zumindest haben die Iren für diesen Zeitraum mittlerweile eine Schonzeit. Jemand Erfahrungen was die Wolfsbarschangelei Anfang Juni betrifft?

Gruß


----------



## Fidde (27. April 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ist kein Problem. Die Fische die ich im April fing hatten schon abgelaicht.


----------



## **bass** (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

eigentlich ein guter monat... angel mit oberflächenköder, schlanke wobbler bis 16cm, und für gufis alles was nach sandaal aussieht...
für die spots überall wo steine sind bzw. steilkanten... ansonsten auch auf den stränden vor allem wenn du weist dass dort kleinfisch ist... ist halt wie beim barsch oder zanderangeln nur dass sie doch meisten oberflächennah jagen...


----------



## Duke Nukem (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo,
  ich werde im Juni mit dem Wohnmobil die Küste abfahren. Ist nicht als Angelurlaub gedacht, aber natürlich nehme ich eine Spinrute mit. Nur, wie sieht's mit Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen an der französischen Atlantikküste im Juni aus? 

  Andreas


----------



## belgischerAngler (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ketech in action =)

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/6263/p1010004lo.jpg


----------



## Duke Nukem (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hat schon mal jemand versucht am Strand mit Buttlöffel zu angeln oder ist das eher sinnlos?

Ist nur son Gedanke weil ich mein Brandungsgerät komplett zu Hause lassen werde. 


Andreas


----------



## Jan84 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

...diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt... |kopfkrat

Ich habe noch nie einen Angler an der Bretonischen Küste gesehen der geziehlt Plattfische beangelt hat, was sich nach meiner erfahrung auch schwierig gestaltet da alle Naturköder die man in Grundnähe anbietet in Kürze von den Krabben gefressen werden.

Hat evtl jemand der erfahrenen Boardies schon erfahrungen mit dem buttlöffel sammeln können oder einen anderen heißen Tipp wie man den bretonischen Platten nachstellen kann? 

in 3 Wochen starte ich wieder durch in richtung Camaret und wollte dieses mal versuchen neben Wolfsbarsch und Conger auch einmal einen schönnen Plattfisch zu fangen.

Gruß Jan :vik:


----------



## belgischerAngler (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Also geben tut es sich und zumeist auch in annehmbaren Größen, sie werden aber wenig beangelt, da der Wolfs immer im Vordergrund steht. Ich werde es dieses Jahr aber mal mit dem Löffel versuchen. Wenn bei uns auf Platte geangelt wird dann geht es meist um Steinbutt und der wird hier mit lebenden Tobiasfischen gefangen.

LG


----------



## Heilbutt (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich, außer einer "Notrute" in diesen Sommerurlaub mal kein Angelzeug mitnehmen, aber wenn ich das hier wieder alles so lese....|rolleyes

Wir fahren im August für zwei Wochen in die Bretagne / Finistere / nähe Quimper.
Hat hierzu jemand nen heißen Tipp???
Die Wolfsbarschangelei würde mich sehr reizen!!!

2.te Frage:
Da wir die über 1300 km warscheinlich nicht durchfahren wollen, wär´s klasse wenn jemand eine schöne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit südwestlich von Paris (A11 Richtung Le Mans) für mich wüsste...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Kurzer Bericht von der Bretagne, Baie de Douarnenez.
War nicht als direkter Angelurlaub geplant, zumal wir uns für Anfang Juni, saisonbedingt, noch nicht die großen Chancen ausgerechnet hatten. Wetter war teilweise sehr stürmisch und es gab jede Menge Seegras im Wasser, betraf zu der Zeit wohl den gesamten Küstenabschnitt und hat für die erste Woche das Angeln quasi unmöglich gemacht. Kukös waren sofort zugeschmoddert und die Brandungsmontagen wurden binnen zehn Minuten mit büschelweise Grünzeug in der Leine auf den Strand gedrückt. Wenn es denn mal möglich war zu Fischen, aber durchaus erfolgreich, Barsche bis 73cm. 
Keitech war beim Spinnen der Köder der Wahl und Anfang der zweiten Woche hatten wir dann spät abends auflaufend Wasser und kamen auch in der Brandung zum Fisch. Im Anhang mal paar Bilder.


----------



## ralle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Da hast du doch das beste daraus gemacht !!


----------



## Fidde (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Na bidde, geht doch :m! Fettes Petri zu den fetten Wölfen!


----------



## fr@nk60 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> 
> Wir fahren im August für zwei Wochen in die Bretagne / Finistere / nähe Quimper.
> ...




Hallo Holger,
berichte doch bitte. Ich fahre die ersten zwei September Wochen nach Guissény, auch Finestere. Habe noch keinen Plan was in der Bretagne geht. Muss man mit Boot raus? Uferangeln? Rute? Köder? U.s.w., und so fort?


----------



## Heilbutt (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Wenn´s was zu berichten gibt, werde ich berichten!!:m
Bisher hab ich auch noch überhaupt keinen Plan.
Die Fänge von Sten machen ja aber immerhin Hoffnung.
Wir werden sowieso nur Spinnzeugs mitnehmen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## **bass** (31. August 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hey endlich ist es wieder soweit werde die erste woche oktober für 5 tage runter fahren um den wölfen mit der spinne nachzustellen... ist jemand dort? war jetzt jemand dort? werde mich diesmal warscheinlich mehr auf die ''pointes'' konzentrieren und weniger hafen, ebenso wollte ich den fret mal so richtig durchangeln... wollte auch wissen ob jemand im rade de brest villeicht ne gute stelle kennt die nicht nach steinstrand und brauner brühe aussieht... am besten sogar wo ich die austernparks vom ufer aus befischen kann

also bis dann, gebt mir imput ; )


----------



## **bass** (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

ich lass mal bilder sprechen...


----------



## **bass** (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

usw...


----------



## **bass** (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

gelungen 5 tage... ; )


----------



## Duke Nukem (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ich bin diesen Sommer mit dem Wohnmobil die französische Atlantikküste abgefahren. Zum Angeln war kaum Gelegenheit und wenn, dann war's zu windig.












  Bei Dune du Pilat habe ich innerhalb 1 Stunde 5 Wolfsbarsche gefangen, aber alle zwischen 32 und 34cm die auch wieder schwimmen durften. (Mindestmaß 36cm)
Später sind wir dann über einen Fischmarkt geschlendert wo die gleichen Wolfsbarsche (32 - 34cm) für 28 Euro das Kilo angboten wurden. #d


  @ **bass**

  Schöne Strecke #6


  Andreas


----------



## ragbar (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



**bass** schrieb:


> gelungen 5 tage... ; )


 
Danke für die schönen Photos.


----------



## Rabi (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ist jemand von Euch in der Gegend Lannion / Plestin les Greves orts-/angelkundig? Ich werde im Juli 2 Wochen dort sein und meine Spinnrute im Gepäck haben. Zielfisch soll der Wolfsbarsch sein. Über Hornhecht und Makrele als Beifang freue ich mich natürlich auch.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!
Schöne Grüße
Rabi


----------



## Heilbutt (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Huch, jetzt wo ich diesen Trööt wiedersehe - ich hatte hier ja vor dem letzten Sommerurlaub auch mal um Tipps nachgefragt.
Verspäteter Nachtrag:
Wir haben kein einziges mal geangelt (bereue ich, wenn ich die Bilder hier so sehe!!:m)
Teilweise hat man in den Bootshäfen riesige Meeräschen rumschwimmen sehen.

Ach ja, was mich sehr beeindruckt hat:
Bei Ebbe hatten die Einheimischen im Watt immer nach so richtig fetten Würmern gegraben. Die waren ca. 15 cm lang und locker 3 cm dick!!!
Weiß jemand zufällig wie und auf was die damit angeln?!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Die Dinger heißen BIBIS oder so... zum Brandungsangeln oder mit der Pose... Funzt wohl ganz gut. Stinken nur wenn man sie in der Garage vergisst :-(


----------



## esgof (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

moin
vielen dank für diesen trööt
mfg.esgof


----------



## **bass** (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

spät dran... aber das sind keine bibbis das sind die ''vers noirs'' damit wird vorallem auf wolfsbarsch, lieu jaune (pollack?) und tacauds geangelt...

so wir haben gebucht mitte mai sind wir wieder dort! ; ) hoffen mal die wolfsbarsche steigen schon ein bisschen, ansonsten wieder mit gufis, und mit ein bisschen glück sind die tintenfischartigen noch unterwegs! ; ) hat jemand erfahrungen dort sammeln können was die angelei im mai dort angeht?

wir waren mal april da, aber die wolfsbarsche waren noch nicht an der küste angekommen, haben aber trotzdem schöne fische gefangen, leider weniger auf spinnköder... ausser kalamar und seiche, da ging richtig was ab ; )


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Die Dinger heißen BIBIS oder so... zum Brandungsangeln oder mit der Pose... Funzt wohl ganz gut. Stinken nur wenn man sie in der Garage vergisst :-(



Das sind ganz normale Wattwürmer wie sie auch jeder deutsche Brandungsangler verwendet.


----------



## ulfisch (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



**bass** schrieb:


> gelungen 5 tage... ; )


Tolle Fische
und sehr sehr schönes Bild#6


----------



## Fidde (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, einen Wattwurm mit 3cm Durchmesser kannst du evtl. mal direkt neben einem Atomkraftwerk finden. Am Rest der Küste ist das aber ein Bibi !


----------



## **bass** (29. März 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hey, letzte woche mai ist es wieder  soweit, auf zum loup de mer... jemand erfahrungen mit der fischerei um diese jahreszeit in der bretagne? auch gerne was vom plumpsangeln ist willkommen...


----------



## Fidde (10. April 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin, da sollte doch was gehen! Mai ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, das Wasser ist dieses Jahr aber saukalt und dadurch dürfte sich einiges nach hinten verschieben. Also ende Mai = beste Bedingungen.
Letzte Woche war ich mal da und das Wasser hatte gerade mal 7° C und die Luft so 3°C (aber das Microklima auf dem boot war bei -20°C). Ein Bar von 63 cm hat sich im tiefen Wasser erbarmt. Im Uferbereich ging noch garnichts.


----------



## ragbar (21. April 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Interessant!
Mit welcher Technik haste den Bar denn erwischt?

Gruß

Erik


----------



## Fidde (23. April 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin Erik,
ist doch eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches, dass im April Wolfsbarsche gefangen werden. Ungewöhnlich war nur die Kälte!
Gefangen habe ich ihn mit einem mit Nitro Booster eingeeselten 150er Nitro Shad am 55gr Kopf auf ca. 25m Wassertiefe, sehr langsam am Grund geführt.
Die Sache mit dem Nitro Booster habe ich vorher auch noch nie gemacht und war ein Versuch. Ob es daran lag ?#c Aber abschrecken tut es auch nicht!


PS.: Das Foto auf Seite 6/7 im 2013er Illexkatalog ist auf meinem Boot entstanden.


----------



## ragbar (27. April 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Thanx!
Nun ungewöhnlich ist der Fang vielleicht nicht, ich bin aber immer interessiert an Fangstorie's aus erster Hand.

Gruß#h
Erik


----------



## **bass** (29. April 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hey, ich werd in drei wochen wieder auf der presqu'île unterwegs sein! ; ) auf diversen foren hab ich nun gesehen dass sie eigentlich jetzt schon wieder fast regelmässig den einen oder anderen bar fangen, ebenso sehr viele makrelen... (hauptsächlich aber noch in grundnähe auf 4 und 5 zoll köder) hab zwar noch ein bisschen bedenken, dass sie auf topwater schon anspringen aber in den seichteren bereichen sollte es schon klappen, ebenso kommt gleich der nächste 100er koeffizient und spätestens dann sind sie wieder in ufernähe! ; )


----------



## **bass** (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hey,

bin wieder zurück und es war der absolute hammer, brauchten 3 tage bis wir den wolfsbarsch gefunden hatten aber dann gings schlag auf schlag! ; ) x-layer, eel von sakura und vor allem der walleye assassin brachten sehr viele fische, leider aber nur abends... mittags dann mit metaljiggs die tiefen stellen abgefischt und damit sehr viele makrelen und pollacks gefangen, auf gummi im tiefen wasser leider nur lippfische dafür waren aber ordentliche exemplare dabei! 
freu mich schon auf  nächstes mal!


----------



## ragbar (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> bin wieder zurück und es war der absolute hammer, brauchten 3 tage bis wir den wolfsbarsch gefunden hatten aber dann gings schlag auf schlag! ; ) x-layer, eel von sakura und vor allem der walleye assassin brachten sehr viele fische, leider aber nur abends... mittags dann mit metaljiggs die tiefen stellen abgefischt und damit sehr viele makrelen und pollacks gefangen, auf gummi im tiefen wasser leider nur lippfische dafür waren aber ordentliche exemplare dabei!
> freu mich schon auf nächstes mal!


 
Gefischt vom Ufer oder Boot ?


----------



## **bass** (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

leider nur vom ufer, wir gehen immer ausserhalb der saison, und da sind die boote nicht verfügbar, war eh nichts machbar, da wir permanent extrem wind hatten, und mit dem belly hab ich mich dann doch nicht getraut....


----------



## ragbar (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hmm, Belly ist eh so ein Ding en France, es gilt als "engine de Plage". Lt. franz Vorschriften ist das Angeln von allen diesen Dingern,z.B Surfbrettern, Badebooten ect. eigentlich nicht erlaubt (nach meiner Kenntnis). Noch nie Probleme mit "Ordnungshütern" in dieser Hinsicht bekommen ?

Mich haben die mal vom Wasser geholt, als ich mit Neoanzug und Schwimmweste an der Oberfläche in Strandnähe angelte.


----------



## Fidde (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv18qn46Uz4


----------



## ragbar (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

schön und gut, wird zwar geduldet, aber je nach Gegend unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Was gestern noch ok war ist es heute wieder nicht usw.


----------



## Plolo (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Kennt jmd NORD-Bretagne: ca. Landéda ??

habe Brandungsangeln, MeFo-Kram, und Gummifischkanone und da wir Zelten will ich mich eigentlich beschränken....

denke meine MeFo Rute kommt auf alle Fälle mit
aber lohnen sich die anderen? mein Brandungsgetüddel ist schon mächtig viel, aber ohne?

Kennt jemand die Gegend? Wir sind im Juli/August da

gerne auch per PM


----------



## ragbar (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Betreibe zwar kein Brandungsangeln, habe aber gehört, daß es manchmal auf die Art sehr schwer sein soll, an Fische zu kommen. Ich würde nur Mefozeug und ev. Gummifischangel zum Bootsangeln, wenn sich eine Chartemöglichkeit oder Guiding anbietet, mitnehmen.


----------



## Plolo (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

vielen Dank !


Just gestern fängt meine Frau an zu maulen, sie wolle doch lieber weiter in den Süden, wird wohl doch in die Gegend der Gironde Mündung gehen und da werde ich meine Brandungsruten mitnehmen.
Da wir zelten sind wir flexibel..


Viele Grüße
Plolo
PS: Bericht folgt natürlich


----------



## Plolo (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Dieser Link kommt aus dem Mittelmeer Thread, von den Texten passt es eher zum Atlantik:
http://machado-surfcasting.blogspot.de/ 

Jetzt meine Frage:

wenn man kein Boot hat, was für Montagen empfehlt ihr ?

Brandung:
Auf Doraden angeln die Franzosen mit Haken 2/0 und 1,5m langen 35er Mono Vorfächern an einer Durchlaufmontage mit Ködern eines halben Seeringelwurmes.
Machen Ostsee Montagen überhaupt Sinn? es scheint ja wegen Ebbe und Flut gar nicht so auf die Weite anzukommen..

Spinnfischen:
denke, eine gut MeFo Montage tut seinen Zweck

Gummifischen:
werde es mit TexasRigg (oder wie das Gedösel heißt) probieren...


----------



## m-a-x (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe mich die letzten Tage durch diesen interessanten Theras gelesen.

Ich werde so wies aussieht vom 10. bis 24.8. in der Normandie, um genauer zu sein entweder in Granville oder in Deauville sein.
Ich habe nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung im Meeresangeln, vor Jahren war ich mal in der Bretagne und habe von den Klippen hauptsächlich mit Sardinenfetzen und seeringelwûrmern an der Pose hornhechte, Pollacks und lippfische gefangen. Dieses mal wurde ich es gerne auch mit der Spinnrute auf Wolfsbarsch versuchen. 
Jetzt frage ich mich wies um diese Zeit dort mit den Wolfsbarschen läuft, was für Köder sollte ich einpacken und wie sieht's mit den Spots in dieser Gegend aus? Um Granville konnte ich über google Earth zumindest einmal einige felsige uferabschnitte erkennen. Um Deauville bin ich da eher nicht fündig geworden, dort habe ich hauptsächlich nur Sandstrände ausmachen können ... ich habe leider auch kein Boot zur Verfügung, bin also aufs Uferangeln beschränkt. 
Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Viele Grüsse Max


----------



## ragbar (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Granville wird regelmäßig als guter Bar-Hotspot in frz. Angelmagazinen genannt. Da die Urlaubszeit nat. nie lang genug|supergri ist, und Wolfsbarschangeln eben vor allem Suchen ist, würde ich mich auf Granville fixieren.
Immer bei auf- oder ablaufendem Wasser angeln,ist effizienter als bei Ebbe oder Höchstwasserstand. Zu Deiner Urlaubszeit dürften die ganz frühen Morgen ( 4.30-8.00) und ganz späten Abendstunden Fresszeiten sein, idealerweise in Verbindung mit vorgenannter Tidenströmung.
An den Felsen machst Du erstmal nichts verkehrt.
Ausrüstung für maximale Wurfweite zusammenstellen.
Über Hindernissen mit schlanken,naturfarbenen Wobblern und Stickbaits,aber auch mit schweren(40gr+) Spirolinos oder Balrags (eine franz. Art Weitwurfkugel, im Geschäft vor Ort zu kaufen) in Verbindung mit Raglous (Sandaalimitation aus Plastik) fischen.

An reinen Sandstränden kann auch ein einfaches Makrelensystem mit weißen Hühnerfedern und Birnenbleiolive am Ende Erfolg bringen. Hierzu kann man z.b. eine längere Karpfenrute gut einsetzen. Einfach so weit wie möglich auswerfen und Stop and go mit längeren Pausen wiedereinholen.

Noch eine Bitte : fängst du kleinere Wölfe als 36cm Mindestmaß, setz sie zurück, auch wenn es noch so in den Fingern juckt. Damit sie sich vermehren können. Echte Sportsgeister setzen sogar ein freiwilliges Mindestmaß von 42cm an, damit soll gesichert werden, daß die Bar wenigstens einmal abgelaicht haben. Wer so handelt verhält sich fair der Natur gegenüber, auch wenn manchmal Einheimische dabei zu beobachten sind, wie sie Wolfbarschbabies von 15-20cm töten und mitnehmen,obwohl verboten.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## **bass** (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

also ragbar hat alles gesagt! würde dir noch zu etwas schwereren texas haken (um 10-17gr) raten und alles was keitech an gummis bietet das irgendwie nach fisch aussieht (auch farblich) vor allem grünliche und graue töne... kommen dort sardinen vor dann auch bläulich

steinige abschnitte sind gut, und immer dran denken wo's schäumt und du denkste hier geht fischen gar nicht, genau dort stehen sie! ; ) sandbänke zwischen steinigen abschnitten sind auch absolute topstellen...

vom ufer ist ein tipp noch sehr wichtig! lauf nicht immer gleich an's ufer sondern bleib gerne mal 5m davor stehen und angel erst die uferpartie ab sie stehen oft näher als man denkt! und immer die oberfläche beobacheten, beobachten,beobachten...!!! jeder kleiner ring an der oberfläche kann die ne jagd verraten!


@ ragbar wie ist es überhaupt gelaufen, du warst doch los, ne?


----------



## ragbar (1. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Nee, ich bin erst im September wieder "en chasse". Zähl' schon die Stunden bis dahin, sortiere Angelkram, warte Bootsmotor und und und...........


----------



## **bass** (1. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

kenn das gefühl... ; ) hoffe kann auch noch mal ein paar tage los dieses jahr!


----------



## Fidde (2. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo,
das sportliche Mindestmaß ist inzwischen GESETZ !

     MINDESTMAß BAR ( Atlantik ) 42 cm  !!!!


----------



## **bass** (2. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

seit letztem jahr bereits, ebenso sollte man bedenken dass wenn man einen fisch behalten will, muss man den oberen teil der schwanzflosse abschneiden!


----------



## ragbar (3. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Fidde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das sportliche Mindestmaß ist inzwischen GESETZ !
> 
> MINDESTMAß BAR ( Atlantik ) 42 cm  !!!!


 
Na das ist ja mal erfreulich!!!!!


----------



## m-a-x (3. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Na das sind ja schon mal gute Nachrichten, dass Granville gut zum Bar angeln ist. Ist jetzt nämlich auch dieser Ort geworden, wir haben dort ein ferienhaus gefunden. 
Habe mich hier jetzt auch schonmal mit einen par kunstködern eingedeckt. Hab mir mal nen par slug-go, fin s, nen stickbait und ein par meerforellenblinker besorgt. jetzt wollt ich mir noch ein par Makrelensysteme kaufen bin aber von der Auswahl etwas erschlagen oder sollte ich mir die besser vor Ort besorgen. 
Wie werden denn die Köder beim sbirolinofischen oder mit diesen weitwurfkugeln montiert.

Achja und falls es mit den Wölfen garnicht klappen sollte, was lässt sich denn in der Ecke denn noch fangen?

Vielen schonmal für die ganzen Antworten!

Grüße Max


----------



## ragbar (4. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Außer Bar fängst Du auf die genannten Köder auch Makrele, Lieu jaune (Pollack), Orphie (Hornhecht) auch Aiguellette genannt, Vielle (atl. Lippfisch), auf tief geführte Köder auch Grondin ( Knurrhahn). Fischt man Naturköder, kann man noch Mulet (Meeräsche), gelegentlich Dorade und Baliste (Drückerfische) und in tiefen Häfen Conger und Tintenfische hinzurechnen.Balrag bzw Spirolinomontage: Balrag einfach gut ans Ende der Hauptschnur knoten, so daß der Schwerpunkt der Kugel in Wurfrichtung zeigt; an die selbe Öse ein Fluocarbon (ab 0.28mm) oder Monofilvorfach ab 1m Länge knoten und an dessen Ende den Raglou (Standartfarben: Olivgrün-weiß, Perlmuttweiß, &quot;Tigre&quot; oder auch mal pink).Beim Markrelensystem solche mit längeren Federn auswählen, vorzugsweise in weiß, die kleine Sandaale am Grund imitieren sollen; diese sind auch in der Natur immer in kleineren Schwärmen unterwegs. Nachteil der Methode : es werden zuviele zu kleine Fische damit gefangen.Deshalb:1. Wahl, wenn Windverhältnisse es vom Ufer zulassen : Wobbler/ Gummizeugs mit der Spinnrute geworfenoder längere Spinn- (ab 3.3m) oder besser Karpfenrute mit Balrag oder Spiro und Raglou hinterheroder2. Wahl: am Grund mit Mitraillette ( Makrelenpaternoster) und Birnenblei oder kleinem Pilker als Wg.


----------



## Fidde (4. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Vom Ufer wären für mich Oberflächenköder a la Heddon Spook / Illex Chatterbeast erste Wahl. Das sind auch echte Weitwurfgeschosse. Keine Angst vor Größe !


----------



## m-a-x (4. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten! Das klingt ja alles sehr vielversprechend! 
Eine letzte Frage hätte ich noch, weis jemand ob man im Hafen von Granville angeln darf oder wie man das rausfindet? 

Samstag geht's los, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin werde ich Berichten wies gelaufen ist. 
Ach und doch noch was wo bekommen ich denn die Aktuellen Schonmaße her?

Grüße Max


----------



## ragbar (4. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



m-a-x schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten! Das klingt ja alles sehr vielversprechend!
> Eine letzte Frage hätte ich noch, weis jemand ob man im Hafen von Granville angeln darf oder wie man das rausfindet?
> 
> Samstag geht's los, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin werde ich Berichten wies gelaufen ist.
> ...


 
Das alles im örtlichen Angelladen erfragen ! Ansonsten gibt es an /in jeder Hafenmeisterei Aushänge, auf denen sich alle gesetzlichen Infos finden |uhoh:


----------



## ragbar (4. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

:m
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMwyLQBG3lk Fischgröße läßt zu wünschen übrig, aber...fun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQv2bFtqIsY so wird an tiefen Stellen mit Makrelensystem geangelt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PQo-IigiKI der hat Glück, das die Schnur nicht schon früher an den Steinen durchgeht.....


----------



## Fidde (5. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Also: Angelverbote in Häfen sind meist ausgeschildert.
Mindestmaße: Makrele 20cm, Dorade 23cm, Pollack, Hornhecht,Steinbutt alle 30cm, Dorsch 35cm, Bar 42cm.
Aber: Wer messen muß entnimmt zu kleine !


----------



## ragbar (8. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



Fidde schrieb:


> Also: Angelverbote in Häfen sind meist ausgeschildert.
> Mindestmaße: Makrele 20cm, Dorade 23cm, Pollack, Hornhecht,Steinbutt alle 30cm, Dorsch 35cm, Bar 42cm.
> Aber: Wer messen muß entnimmt zu kleine !


 
Word! Wat zu klein ist sieht man auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## m-a-x (11. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So gestern in granville angekommen war ich heute Vormittag das erste mal zum angeln, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich bin kurz nach Flut heute Vormittag los, aber die Platzsuche gestaltete sich leider schwieriger als gedacht.
Auf der Hafenmohle waren zwar zahlreiche Angler unterwegs die auf Makrelen angelten und diese auch fingen, allerdings in ernüchternden Größen, aber in den Eimer flogen sie alle, teilweise sogar ohne sie abzuschlagen.....
Die einzigen vielversprechenden Stellen die ich bisher gesehen habe waren direkt unterhalb einer Steilküste am Point du roc allerdings ist das angeln dort verboten... 
Ich bin dann weiter an einen felsigen Abschnitt gegenüber der Hafeneinfahrt allerdings ist dieser Bereich sehr flach und auch eher ziemlich ruhig.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch Ratschläge wie ich noch zum ein oder anderen Fisch komme? Ich denke ich werd's morgen Abend mal bei Flut vom Strand versuchen, allerdings geht's da halt auch ziemlich flach rein und es lassen sich dort auch keine wirklichen Hotspots erkennen, die man gezielt befischen kann....man wird sehen.

Grüße Max


----------



## ragbar (12. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Wenn das so ist, würde ich:

-in einem Touristbüro, Supermarkt, Presseladen eine Umgebungskarte kaufen und alle auf der Karte interessanten Punkte (Felsnasen, Landspitzen etc.) im Umkreis von 25-30km per Auto anfahren und dort mein Glück versuchen

-in einem qualifizierten Angelshop nach Uferhotspots fragen (echte Geheimplätze darf man dann aber nicht erwarten)

- an der besagten Hafenmole mit o.genannter Weitwurfausrüstung Barköder durchs Wasser ziehen

-an der besagten flachen Sandküste auch mal im Dunkeln auftauchen und angeln, sofern nicht gerade Ebbe ist. 
-wenn dort auf Kunstköder nichts geht, versuchen, an Sandaale zu kommen (selbst fangen mit einem MINImakrelensystem, Friture genannt, geht meistens)

-mit diesen TOTEN Sandaalen mit einer Wasserkugel-Balrag-oder -Spiromontage, dünnem Fluovorfach und kurzsch. 4er Haken angeln

-versuchen, über ein Angelgeschäft,Hafenmeisterei an eine Guidingtour per Boot zu kommen, ist zwar nicht billig, aber am aussichtsreichsten.

Na dann los! und: NIE entmutigen lassen.


----------



## Plolo (16. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

So zurück von Landeda, ca. 40km nördlich von Brest
kein reiner Angelurlaub, aber ein paar Mal mit Spinnrute im Hafen gewesen und im Aber Benoit gefischt, zuerst bei einer Tide von >7m, später ~5m, natürlich um den Scheitelpunkt herum, einmal sogar um Mitternacht, allerdings bei absolut niedrigster Flut in der ganzen Zeit dort

es gab einen leckere Wolfsbarsch (endlich :m) und Makrelen die alle auf etwas schwerere Blinker (so 25g) gebissen haben

zum Angeln würde ich mir für den nä Urlaub ein anderes Ziel suchen, dort waren die heißen Stellen nicht gerade von landschaftlicher Blüte, obwohl die Gegend dort grandios ist.

weiter Richtung Portsall und darüber hinaus gibt s tolle Felsen, an denen ich leider nur einmal 30min fischen konnte, da dann mein 8 Monate alter Sohn aufwachte und die Gegend zum Spielen für ihn denkbar ungeeignet ist, aber wenn er mal selber eine Angel halten kann wird diese Gegend bestimmt nochmal näher in Augenschein genommen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



m-a-x schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht noch Ratschläge wie ich noch zum ein oder anderen Fisch komme?



Ich weiß ja nicht, was für Gerät du dabei hast, aber direkt vor den Hafenmolen sollte nachts mit Makrelenfetzen(Köpfe/Schwanzteile/Flapper) was auf Conger gehen.
Allerdings benötigts du 'ne stabile Rute, kräftige Hauptschnur, Vorfach wenigstens 0.70er/0.80er Mono und paar große Haken min. 4/0-5/0.
Beim teilweise recht vorsichtigen Biss 'n Stücke mit dem Anhieb warten, danach aber nichts wie raus mit dem Biest.


----------



## Wolle76 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo zusammen!

Nach meinem letzten Post vom 19.02.2012 möchte ich mal wieder einen Beitrag leisten.

Ich bin seit gestern wieder nach einem 2-Wochen-Trip zuhause angekommen.
Es ging, wie fast jedes Jahr nach, nach Erquy. Diesmal konnte ich mit der Harpune 2 Lippfische, 5 Sephia und einen Hornhecht erbeuten. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einige Seespinnen und einen echt schönen Hummer gefunden. Der Bursche hatte eine Rückenpanzerlänge von 14,5cm (Mindestgröße sind 8,7cm) und eine Länge von 38 cm ohne Scheren.

Bei den Tauchgängen haben weiterhin Meerbarben, Sardinen und eine recht große Plie (Scholle) meinen Weg gekreuzt. Highlight war ein Saint Pierre. Den Burschen wusste ich gar nicht einzuordnen also habe ich ihn schwimmen lassen nachdem ich ihn eine ganze Weile beobachtet habe.
Die Angler haben von der Küste aus Doraden, Wolfsbarsche und Makrelen gefangen. Vom Boot aus kamen zumindest bei meinem Zeltnachbarn noch Grondin rouge (Knurrhahn) dazu. Der hat an einem Tag eine ganze Kiste Makrelen vor dem Cap Frehel gefangen. Das werden um die 25KG gewesen sein.

Alles in allem ein schöner Urlaub bei dem der Höhepunkt, neben den Miezen am Strand und dem guten Essen, sicherlich der Hummer war.











(Ist von meinem letzten Besuch dort .... aber der Lippfisch diesmal war nahezu identisch)





Wünsche allen noch ein fischreiches Jahr ^^


----------



## Wolle76 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Achja evtl.noch ein Bild von "meinen" Fanggründen ^^


----------



## m-a-x (18. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo zusammen, 

Heute nachmittag hat es endlich geklappt. 
Ich war eine Stunde vor Hochwasser bis eine Stunde danach an einem felsigen Abschnitt unterwegs und konnte insgesamt 4 Wolfsbarsche fangen. Der größte hatte 52 cm und das es mein erster maßiger bar war, gab es den heute zum Abendessen vom Grill und er hat vorzüglich geschmeckt! 
Die anderen drei waren alle so um die 30 cm und schwimmen natürlich wieder. 
Gebissen haben sie alle auf schlanke Blinker im Sandaaldesign.

Bin echt happy, dass doch noch was ging und morgen bei Flut geht's wieder los!

Grüße aus Granville


----------



## ragbar (19. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

|laola:|schild-g|jump:


----------



## Fidde (19. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Geht doch! Gut gemacht! Mein Beileid.... denn jetzt bist Du infiziert :m
Geh ruhig noch ein paar Stunden früher los, so ca 2h nach Niedrigwasser geht es normalerweise los. Warst Du schon bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser ? Unbedingt probieren ! Die nächsten Tage werden immer besser, da der Koeffizient stark steigt. Bei Kraut im Wasser solltest Du auf einen Slug wechseln. Viel Spass und Erfolg noch.


----------



## Andre´ (27. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hi Leute 

Unsere Gemeinde hat eine Partnerstadt in der Bretagne, nämlich Plouhinec am "Riviere Etel" oder auch "Ria Etel" genannt. Ich war schon diverse Male da und es gibt dort einen wahnsinnigen Tidenhub und Engpässe und Strudel und ein echtes Hammer Revier. Leider hab ich als Jugendlicher nur auf Lippfische und Hornies geangelt. 

Es sollte dort doch eigentlich auch ein Toprevier auf Wolfsbarsch sein , wenn ich mich nicht irre ? 
Hat jemand vielleicht Tips wie ich da vom Ufer aus erfolgreich sein könnte ? 
Brandungsgeschirr und Spinnausrüstung sind vorhanden.
Würde gerne mal losziehn wenn ich wieder vor Ort bin.

Gruss

André


----------



## ragbar (27. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Du diesenThread aber schon bis hier gelesen, und noch keine Antworten gefunden?#d


----------



## Andre´ (28. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ja ich les immer mal wieder ein paar Seiten, hab aber ehrlich gesagt nicht alle 36 durch ^^

Wie ich von im Meer Spinne weis ich , allerdings herrscht dort so ein massiver Tidenhub und ist so tief, dass ich nicht weis wie ich das angehn soll. In der Strömung mit dicken Bleiköpfen fischen ? flache Bereiche suchen ? Mit viel Blei tief runter ? welche Köder laufen bei dieser immensen Strömung gut ? oder gleich auf Gezeitenwechsel warten ? Wie komm ich mit dem vielen losgelösten Kraut zurecht dass dort immer herumtreibt. Welche Stellen lohnen sich aufzu suchen. Mündung, Strudel, ruhige Bereiche, gemässigte Bereiche, Drehströmungen, alles da , nur die Ahnung fehlt , deshalb frag ich ja.


----------



## Fidde (29. August 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Mensch Andre, geh doch mal mit einem Einheimischen los, die wissen am besten wie man das macht ! 
Strömungskante ist immer gut.
Auch die Austernparks beherbergen viel Futter.
Gefischt wird so schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich.


----------



## ragbar (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Bin auch wieder zurück.
6 bar, davon 1 Mini, 3 gute und 2 stramme, au total.

Wetter war bescheiden, viel zuviel Wind und Dünung und zuwenige Ausfahrten möglich. Bei besserem Wetter wär bestimmt mehr gegangen.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## ragbar (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Diesen hier hab ich für uns zum Abendessen zubereitet:


----------



## Fidde (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Moin ragbar, da lief es bei Dir besser als bei mir. Ich habe es diesmal geschafft immer am Fisch vorbei zu fischen. Einen Fetten habe ich aber doch erwischt.
Was ist denn gut und was stramm?
Wenn ich das Foto sehe bekomme ich Hunger.


----------



## ragbar (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hi Fidde,
wie ist denn in Deiner Region der Trend so, über die Jahre gesehen;eher mehr ,oder jedes Jahr weniger/kleinere Fische ? Oder eher auf- und ab ?
Mir kommt es so vor, als wär jedes Jahr schwieriger.
Zu meinem Glossar:
gut=  60+
stramm= 70+
Das Rezept zum 2.Foto heißt "Pavè du bar avec palourde en champion/girolle".
Hab ich gekocht, meine Schöne war begeistert:m

Gruß
Erik


----------



## ChrissyI (6. November 2014)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hallo zusammen. Im nächsten Jahr plane ich einen Urlaub in Pyla sur mer. Aus diesem Grunde versuche ich jetzt diesen Tröt wieder aufleben zu lassen. 
Bin auf der Suche nach Tipps wie man da am besten mit der Brandungsrute angelt. Angefangen vom Köder bis zur Montage. Hab auf youtube einige Filme gesehen, wo die Kollegen Doraden an der großen Düne fangen. Köder scheinbar ein Wurm. Aber welcher? Und wo kann man die in Frankreich bekommen?  Andere haben kleine Krebse montiert. Wo versteckt man den Haken, wie krieg ich die überhaupt an den Haken? Fragen über Fragen.
Ach so, wenn jemand ein gutes Buch zum Thema Angeln am Atlantik kennt wäre ich natürlich auch interessiert.
Schon jetzt vielen Dank für eure Antworten #h


----------



## ragbar (10. November 2014)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

:mhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOuue_dpSsM


----------



## tomsen83 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*



ragbar schrieb:


> :mhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOuue_dpSsM



ich sach jetzt mal nich wie das für mich aussieht...Fasst sich das auch noch so eklig an, wie es aussieht??? Warum zur Hölle leckt der Typ die Ködernadel ab?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. November 2014)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

damit es besser flutscht...


----------



## tomsen83 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

dat hätt ich mir natürlich denken können ich Schussel... 

Wenn der jetzt zwei Haken hintereinander beködert, schmeckts dann beim zweiten Mal auch fischig:q


----------



## **bass** (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

hey zusammen,

Im September ist es wieder soweit, es geht wieder nach Crozon, die schönste Ecke der Bretagne! ; ) Da ich mir ja immer ein neues Ziel setze, wollte ich es mal dieses Jahr ein bisschen gezielter auf die Familie der Doraden ansetzen! Wie immer sollte es gezielt mit Kunstködern drauf losgehen! Hat hier, schon jemand es gezielt drauf versucht?
Soll ja angeblich nicht so leicht sein... Krebs und Wurm geht natürlich immer, aber das wäre ja langweilig! ; )

Aber mittlerweile, kriegt man ja den Isowurm von Reins und die neue Savagegear Crab hat auch was! ; ) Hatt schon jemand die Aqua Köder (ganz neu) von Reins getestet? Sollen ja sogar Fische fangen wenn sie einfach nur auf Grund ausgelegt werden... (da sie ja nicht mehr aus Gummi sind)

 Bisher hatte ich mal die eine oder andere beim Rockfishing mit Kleinstködern, allerdings noch nie gezielt drauf gefischt...

Ich weis Tenya macht sich auch gut, aber da ich vom Ufer aus angele, entfällt diese Methode...


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Bei uns im Mittelmeer fängt man Brassen mit Gummifischen. Aber Doraden sind da eher selten mit zu erwischen. 
Weiß aber natürlich nicht wie es bei euch oben im Atlantik ist.


----------



## Andre´ (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Ich hab auf youtube ein video gesehn da fängt ein Spezi doraden mit dem Boot , direkt an der Küste mit kleinen Wobblern. Da waren echt schöne Kerlchen dabei.  Er hatte immer direkt an der Kante gefischt. Musste vielleicht mal googeln...


----------



## **bass** (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

ja hab so einiges gesehen mit Wobblern bis max. 5cm. Leider entfàllt bei mir diese Methode da ich in extremen Steilhängen angele, wo dazu die grösste Strömung herrscht. Kleine Wobbler sind dafür einfach zu leicht...

Deswegen denke ich eher an Gufis, hab mir jetzt noch ein paar ganz kleine Grasminnows von Reins zugelegt, das müsste funzen...
Idee wären auch noch kleine Zikaden oder villeicht kleine Zocker...
Stellt sich noch die Frage wie annimieren, bzw. ob es Farben gibt die diese villeicht eher ansprechen... Wobei ich relative sicher bin dass naturgetreu immer geht... aber villeicht sagt ja hier jemand: unbedingt monotones einleiern mit pinken Noaction Gufis... oder so ; )

 Oder ich muss mir ruhigere Plätze suchen... Lass mal überlegen, hmm... Nicht wirklich! ; ) Gibt nichts geileres als in ner Klippe zu stehen und im schäumenden Wasser zu angeln!


----------



## Andre´ (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Dann würde ich mal dropshotten probieren, da kannst du auf jeden Fall den Köder an den heissen Stellen anbieten und hast auch guten Kontakt . Ich weis wie stark die Strömung da sein kann, hab auch schon öfters in  der Bretagne gefischt. Zudem kann es auch nicht schaden wenn du ein paar zermatschte Sardienen mit Sand zwischen die Steine wirfst, das lockt sehr gut, auch wenn du Spinnfischen willst. Zwischen den Steinen sind massen an kleinen Garnelen, ich denke damit machst du keinesfalls irgendwas falsch. Auch könnte ein Seeringelwurmimitat sehr gut laufen. Ansonsten glaube ich nicht dass die besonders wählerisch sind. Ich glaube eher das finden wird das Problem werden.


----------



## Fidde (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFa4_Z_x5p8&list=UUsiMO7S_T0x3SjYTroQyXDQ#t=67


----------



## **bass** (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

danke André, hatte jetzt gar nicht soweit gedacht mit dem Dropshot!

 @fidde, das war auch meine Idee, schau dir mal die von Savage Gear an, find ich noch geiler! ; )


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hat schon mal jemand die Gegend um Penestin unsicher gemacht?
Vielleicht im Mündungsdelta der Villaine oder südlich am Pointe du Bile?


----------



## -Ole- (26. August 2015)

*AW: Französischer Atlantik, Quiberon, Belle Ile, Golf von Morbihan*

Hey,

ich bin wahrscheinlich im September eine Woche in der Bretagne bei Plouescat. 
Kennt sich da jemand aus? Ich war schonmal dort, hab jedoch nicht geangelt damals aber ich wage mich zu erinnern das bei Ebbe die Strukturen von Stein und Sand immer wechselten also beides vorhanden.
Ich würde gerne auf Wolfsbarsch, Dorsch und/oder Pollack angeln.
Habe hierzu eine Spinnrute mit WG 60g bei dem was ich hier so lese könnte es fast ruhig noch ein bisschen mehr sein? |rolleyes

Vielleicht kennt sich da ja jemand von euch aus.
Der Thread ist auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr informativ #6

Ich denke ich werde es mit schmalen MeFo Blinkern und Gummifischen probieren. Könnt ihr mir da bestimmte Köder empfehlen?

Danke euch


----------

